# Peg's Lionhead thread / babies/ moms & more



## TinysMom

I thought I would do a blog on two of ourlionhead litters that have been born in the last few days. As many ofyou know, I am a lionhead breeder and I just adore this breed (althoughI also love flemmies and lops and others).

I'm going to go and take pictures in a few minutes and I will update this but I wanted to do an introduction to the two litters.

El Rey's Calypso (tort doe) was bred to Welsh's Cassanova (chinchilla)and she had four babies on November 27th. Both rabbits have beautifultype and Cassanova hides the shaded genes so I wanted to see what Iwould get. Both rabbits also have a nice mane. 

I also bred El Rey's Nadia (sable point) to Island's Cousteau (tortbuck - who is the father of Calypso listed above). Both rabbits sharethe same mother but they have different fathers. I wanted to see if Icould get good type again. Nadia is pretty good but Cousteau is reallygood. Unfortunately, neither of them have kept their mane as much asI'd like. This litter of five was born today.

So now we'll watch the two litters grow and I'll share what I look foras a breeder fir show rabbits but I'll also share my thoughts on thepet quality rabbits too. I will try to even share about theirpersonalities as they develop.

Oh well....off to take photos!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to start with a size comparison ofboth litters. Remember, one litter was born 11/27 and the other one wasborn 12/1. Both litters were about the same size when they were born.






Now let me show the two litters together in the basket I used to carry them in:





Now for Calypso's litter:













On the last photo, can you see the shiny spot on the sides where thereis no fur? This is how I can tell that the rabbits are double mane(they got the mane gene from each parent). If I had a single manerabbit in the litter (which I don't), fur would have grown in on thesides the same as it did along the top.

Now here is Nadia's litter. They were born sometime between 1 am and 9am this morning...so they are at most 16 hours old and maybe as youngas 8 hours old. Can you tell how some of the color is starting to show?

















Now, I already have some thoughts on these babies but I want to waitfor the fur to come in a bit more before I write about what I look forin my lionheads. 

At this point, I'm somewhat encouraged by both litters. None of thebabies seems to have "dumbo ears" - you know - really huge ones. Theirheads look pretty good for what I want. 

Oh well - that's probably enough for today...more later!

Peg


----------



## Michaela

Peg, they are so cute!:bunnyheartThat's agreat idea, I'd love to see their progress as they get older

It's so amazing at the size difference, I can't believe how much they grow in just one day!!!:shock:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx

great idea peg!
im very new to lionhead breeding so any advice and photos are great!!


----------



## TinysMom

I just had a litter of four born to a teeny tinydoe. I'm in shock because they are so small - way smaller than theseare. I'm really concerned about if they'll make it because if they werein a normal litter I have I'd think, "Oh no...peanuts". But they don'thave the typical peanut look to them (sorta hard to describe).

Right now they're warming up in another nest because mama had them onthe wire and they're cold. One of the four died before I found them. Ofthe three remaining, one is a good size but the other two...I'm sortanervous I'll lose them.

I will try to take photos tomorrow (if they make it through the night)- I want them to warm up first and then give them back to mama tonurse. She hadn't even nursed them - she was just looking around like,"oh my...I missed my nestbox..now what am I going to do?"

So the babies I took pictures of look huge now compared to this litter...and they even have the same daddy (Cousteau).

Peg


----------



## Michaela

Aww, I hope they make it.ray: Poor mama, I hope she realises what she's meant to do!

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## samixXx

poor babys! i know what you mean i had tinybabys born a few days ago and even know i stil expect them to die custhere so small.
1 question for you does your does ever move the kits out of the nest box?
ive never seen this being done before


----------



## TinysMom

I picked up the fourth baby to dispose of it - and its alive!

I'm in shock. So it is getting warm also. It opened its mouth and started moving its legs.

I haven't seen mamas move their babies OUT of the box BUT I have knownbabies to still be attached to mama when she's done nursing and sort of"ride" out of the box by being attached to her nipple still.

Some of my does don't like nestboxes and will prefer to make a nest in the corner of their cage.

What is funny about this doe that just had her babies now is - I didn'tthink she was pregnant. She didn't look pregnant and I couldn't feelthe babies. So yesterday she was playing on the floor and I was walkingback through the rabbitry from outside when she ran up to me andstarted pulling on my pants. I looked at her and was in shock becauseshe is almost never friendly to me. I reached down and she was stilltugging on my pants...when I picked her up - she had fur in her mouth.I put her back down for a minute 'cause I was in shock and I watchedher chase other does and pull fur from them (to take back to her nest).It was cold yesterday and I was thinking, "You little twerp..you don'twant to give up your own fur..".

Anyway, she got put back in her cage (playtime was cut short obviously)and she got a nestbox almost immediately. I keep flannel andfelt for my does too and she got a piece of that so she was prettyhappy.

Oh well - back to life here. We have several does due soon so I'm sort of being kept on my toes!

Peg


----------



## samixXx

most my does hate nest boxs but this one willuse it no problem if i make the nest for her!! but not this time when ichecked her in the morning the box was empty,
straight away i taught she killed them even thou this is her 4th litter and has only lost 1 baby so far.
she had her nest moved intoa corner hay blanket and fur and babies aredoing great! she must have moved them with her mouth i cant see anyother way


----------



## kimmeh_121

awwww iv have never in my life seen babey bunnysthey are sooo adorable to think my lil hunny use to look like that awwsorry to be such a finatic i just love buns to bits congrats on thecute lil ones tho 

kim x


----------



## TinysMom

I just thought I'd update on that tiny litter.

Mama rejected them and she didn't feel like she had any milk. I woundup putting them with another doe's babies (Nadia's - you saw her pinkbabies above) - just to keep them warm.

So far - all four are alive. I will try to take pics tomorrow.

There is one of them that I'm pretty sure won't make it. It looks likeNadia might have nursed the other three of them a bit...but I could bewrong. They just seem a bit healthier and maybe like they had a bit ofnursing even though they don't have ping pong bellies. I have noticedthat Nadia sometimes nurses 2-3 times per day...so maybe she fed them abit.

To give you an idea though - I wear about a size 10 ring - so I havelarge hands. These babies are maybe the size of my pinkie...maybe noteven that large.

To top things off - another doe had Cousteau's babies today (he wasquite active for me last month) - and her babies are almost the size ofCalypso's babies that are a few days old.... This doe had fivebabies....

Anyway - so far the teeny tiny ones are still alive - I'll try to get photos tomorrow if they make it through the night.

Peg

P.S. Since Nadia already had five babies and there were fourtiny ones - and a doe only has 8 nipples....I put the one I didn'tthink would make it with Calypso. I figured it had a better chancegoing against 6 older bunnies than it did against 8 that were the sameage. I did think about moving one of Nadia's over and letting thelittle one nurse w/ Nadia...but I really didn't want to break up herlitter and I just don't think this one will make it. So I wanted toleave Nadia's babies with her..


----------



## TinysMom

Today I'm going to have more pictures than usual but I want to show you the different litter sizes. 

First of all, my tiny babies are ALL still alive. I have wound uptaking away the two babies that Calypso was fostering (gave them backto the original mom and told her to not knock her box over again..butthe babies at least have fur now)....and I'm giving Calypso the fourteeny tiny babies plus her babies. This way, since Nadia has torts andthe teeny babies are torts - and Calypso doesn't have torts -I won't get them mixed up. 

To be honest, I'm in total shock that the teeny ones made it throughthe night. They don't have the ping pong bellies but they areapparently getting fed as they are very warm and they seem to be a bitbigger every time I look at them. Art pointed out that a ping pongbelly wouldn't have to be very big on them. I still am not sure ifthey're going to make it.

Here come the photos:









I wanted to show you the size difference between a teeny baby andNadia's babies (that you saw yesterday). Both are the same age (withina few hours).

Maybe this will help to put it into perspective:













The dark one is calypso's baby that was born 11/27...the other two were born yesterday.

Now remember - both of those tort babies have the same daddy...its justthe mom that is different. They are also a few hours apart in age.

Here are some more size comparisons for you...









I think I'm going to follow the teeny tiny litter in this thread too - if y'all are interested and if they make it.

Now - I also had one other litter born yesterday...same daddy again.Let me share pictures of one baby from each of the three litters bornyesterday so you can see the difference..





The dark one is from Kaela's litter (that was born after the teenybabies) - the middle one is from Nadia's litter and the tinyone...well...you can see it...right?

Anyway - that will be it for today except for one last photo...and it is a comparison also...






Tomorrow I'll try to take better photos but they really do need to develop a bit more.

So right now - the litters that have been pictured are:

Calypso's dark babies - born 11/27
Nadia's tort babies - born 12/1
Tiny tort babies - born 12/1
Kaela's tort babies &amp; dark baby - born 12/1

Hope you enjoy them. I am praying that the tiny ones make it - I think it will be interesting to see what they are like.

Sometime next week I hope to share photos of the mamas and daddies...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

As a quick update - all four teeny tiny babies are still alive. I'm honestly in shock.

This afternoon I'm going to start weighing them to see if I can track them better.

Peg


----------



## SugarGlider

What little troopers  I hope all of the babies make it for you and I love the pictures!!


----------



## binkies

It is amazing that they are so different! And that they are making it. You must be very proud of the foster does too.


----------



## Michaela

We are definitely interested in watching all ofthem grow! Thats shocking:shock:, the size difference, but I'm sohappy they are doing well, I hope they make it!ray:

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom

No photos today - just an update....

DRUMROLL PLEASE?

...
...
...

ALL FOUR TEENY TINY BABIES ARE _*STILL ALIVE*_!!!

I'm really happy about this. I'm still in shock - but they are a littleover 48 hours old and still staying warm so I'm assuming that meansthey are getting fed.

I will share some photos tomorrow of them. The biggest one of thatlitter has definitely grown some. The other three...well...I'm notsure. I may start weighing them tomorrow - too lazy to do so tonight.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Two of the tiny babies were dead this morning.It looks like all three of them were still attached to mama when shegot out of the nestbox. Two of them crawled away and one was stillattached and laying under mama when we searched the cage...it was stillalive.

I think I'm done bawling for now - but I'm not sure. 

I'll share more lionhead photos later today. I am going to share photosof a different litter because I want to show you one thing I look at inmy babies!

Peg


----------



## SugarGlider

Peg I'm so sorry for your loss :tears2:


----------



## binkies

I'm sorry. You did so much for them. Gave ityour all and that is all you could do. But there is still hope for theothers so keep up the good work!


----------



## TinysMom

All three tiny babies have now passed away. I'mnot crying because I think I saw it coming......and because I thinkI've cried so much that I can't cry right now. I know that losingbabies is part of breeding...but it hurts.

However, the larger baby appears to be doing fairly well so far and it might have a chance. Here's hoping...

I took some photos today..I'll try to share them tomorrow. One of my earlier litters is starting to open their eyes...such fun!

Peg


----------



## Haley

Peg, Im so sorry you lost those three. I knowthat must be the hardest part about breeding rabbits, no matterhowmuchcareyou gvethem, somejust wont make it.

I wish all breeders (or owners for that matter)felt for their rabbits the way you do. 

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

Well....you lose some....and then you gain some.

I just went in to check on Padme' and she is giving birth (right now) -on the wire. She's a first time mama. Those babies will be in nest veryshortly as "mom" (me) will get them in one. She's already nursing thefirst one it looks like.

Her twin sister Amidala is also acting like she's ready to deliver..

So in the sorrow of losing those three...we have the new birth of others.

Perhaps it will encourage others as it is encouraging me.

Peg

Edited to add Padme' had five healthy babies that look fat and sassy and mom and babies are doing well!


----------



## Michaela

I'm just reading that you lost the little ones now:cry1:

Congratulations on the new litter though

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## TinysMom

Just a quick update and I'll try to do photos tomorrow.

The last baby from the litter of four small ones....is still alive. I'mcrossing my fingers and toes that it stays that way...but it is growingand has its fur coming in. I'm hoping that it continues to stay with us.

In case folks are wondering why I have so many litters (and I haveseveral more on the way), I was doing breedings for lionhead Nationalsin May. I do not normally have several litters at one time...I try toonly have 2 or 3. But I needed to get my breedings done so I would haverabbits that would compete at the age I wanted them to compete - and ofcourse - rabbits to sell to other breeders.

The litter of five that was born after I lost the three tiny ones...itlooks like they're all Ruby Eyed White. This was very muchunexpected.....I'm not a big fan of REWs...

Oh well...I will try to share photos tomorrow. I'm excited about some things I'm seeing in the litters now!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

It's been a rough week - between our friendslosing their whole herd in a fire (169 rabbits) plus losing the teenytiny litter plus the other litter that was born the same day later on.Both mamas were first time mamas and the teeny tiny litter just didn'tmake it.

But it sort of blessed my heart to take some photos today to share withy'all. I hope you enjoy them as much as I enjoyed taking them andwriting out the explanations.

Peg

P.S. The photos are all clickable to see them larger.




The chinchilla with white ears is my favorite of Calypso's litter.He/she has learned to get out of the nestbox and as long as he/she isawake - they're out of the box. I can put them back in...and out theycome. I even caught them peeking over the flashing trying to figure outhow to get out of the cage. I can get it back in the nestbox if itfalls asleep and I pick it up carefully. Otherwise...watch out mama'cause here's baby. (If it is a girl I may keep it).




Some bunnies don't want their picture taken. This is from Nadia's litter (the younger of the two litters I'm following).




Sulking - I actually took this photo after the next one below...I wouldn't let the baby come out of the box.





While some don't want their photos taken - others are anxious to get out of the box and get their photo session!




You really need to click on this photo to see what I want you to see.If you look - you will see bald spots on the faces of some of theserabbits. This is where the mane will come in. The more bald thebaby....the happier the breeder is 'cause the mane will probably bemore impressive. Can you tell I'm a happy breeder about acouple of these babies?




Someone's been nursing...can you tell? By the way, the flanks are baldbecause that is where the skirting will come in. This is definitely adouble mane rabbit. A single mane rabbit would have the fur therealready.




Another view of the bald spot on a baby. I really like this one..




The size difference between the two litters. This is the largest one ofNadia's litter and one of Calypso's litter. Calypso's litter is theolder litter.




I just love this one...as you can tell!




What do you mean I have to go to bed?




Aw...but breeder mommy Aren't I cute?




The two litters together in one box.


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Calypso, mom of the black/chinchillalitter. She thought she'd come to the forum for advice on keeping herbaby in its nestbox.

She is a real sweetheart and I imagine she will grow her mane backafter this litter. She's getting spoiled rotten with a raisin or two(or more?) when I check on her litter. Now she stands at the door as Iwalk by and almost begs me to check on them.







Peg


----------



## Michaela

Aww, so adorable, the older they are, the cuter!And Calypso is adorable too, I'm considering getting a lionhead nextyear, (I'm getting two more rabbits I just don't know what breed yet)and I think I'd like one like her

What's wrong with REWs? Aww, I like them (though I'mbiasedand I suppose I'd never have went for one if I waschoosing the colour, it was kinda inevitable we were going to getone:dunno)

I love watching the babies progress, I'd love to breed rabbits, but doyou not find it so hard giving them all away, especially the ones youget attached to?

Michaela and the girls:brownbunny:brownbunny:brownbunny


----------



## Haley

The babies are beautiful Peg!

I have a question for you, With regards to single mane and double manelionheads, can you only show double man? Is it something you can tellearly on?

EDIT: nevermind, I just read about it on the lionhead web page. You can only show the ones that are Mn (single mane) correct?


----------



## TinysMom

Nothing is wrong with REWs...just they're not myfavorite color. I have a litter of five of them though - thatshocked me. I didn't know either parent carried the albino gene - thenone doe had one REW and I was like, "ok"...then I get this litter...allfive are REW.

Hmm...

Is it hard to rehome them? Sometimes yes...sometimes no. It dependsupon the baby and their personality. By the time they reach 8 weeks,they're getting past the cuteness stage and I know they're going to agood home. Its hard letting go of the really really nice show ones -but I can't keep all the babies.

Right now I have over 40 babies - and I have 11 does bred that are duebetween tomorrow and Christmas. I hope to have chocolates, chocolateotters, harlequins and I forget what all else in the litters. Oh yes,brokens. These breedings were all done with Nationals in mindthough....after that my does will have a nice rest.

I will try to share photos later of some of the other babies I have.

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Peg, beautiful babies you have there. I agree I'd never be able to give them away.

I noticed you had RO on your computer while taking the pictures.

Do you have a picture of a lionhead harlequin? I don't know if I've ever seen one, they must be beautiful.

Looking forward to more pictures. What does Tiny think of all these Babies?

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

Tiny doesn't have anything to do w/ the babiesanymore. He likes to live in Eric's room and comes out to the livingroom/dining room a few times a day to see me. Unfortunately, Eric comeshome from college next Thursday and he DOESN'T like Tiny in hisroom...so I'm telling the Bunfather that this time *I'm making him anoffer he can't refuse. *He's moving to Robin's room for 2weeks....

Here are some photos. The first few are of a litter we had last spring.The next to the last is of a buck we had and rehomed and the last oneis Miss Bea who I adore. I have bred her and need to check to see ifshe took...if so, I should have harlequins (I hope) by Christmas!

Peg

(P.S. Don't you know that I don't have a "real life" and I live on RO??)

Oh - and Miss Bea is in the guidebook for the North American LionheadClub as the representative for harlequin patterned lionheads eventhough she's technically a "tort harlequin" because she's tort andblack and not orange and black.


----------



## Haley

Susan, have you ever seen her other lionheadthread? She had a whole litter of broken tort lionheads that lookedjust like Mr. Tumnus!

Your babies are all so beautiful Peg!

Heres that thread:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11360&amp;forum_id=6&amp;page=2


----------



## TinysMom

I'm thinking about doing some tri lionheads too - that would be broken harlequin. I have the tri buck and some harlequin does!

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg they are beautiful. I WANTONE. Do you ever come to Canada or close by I could meet youand get one from you. They are simply stunning.

Susan:bunnydance:

PS Haley thanks for the link, so many like Mr Tumnus.


----------



## TinysMom

Probably the closest I come is Columbus, Ohio.However, I do ship...but that can be pricey...like $100 probably by thetime you add up the vet visit and the shipping fee if Frontier flieswhere you are. Could be more for different airlines.

A breeder up in Ohio got some of my harlequins last year - and he hasblue harlequins that are GORGEOUS. He's going to breed them back to theparents to try and get more. 

I will PM you with his link since it would be considered advertisementprobably if I posted it here. His rabbitry is StreamsideBunnies and his site is on geocities for anyone who wants to try andgoogle him.

Peg


----------



## cheryl

Your babies are gorgeous Peg!,they are so adorable

I guess you know what you are getting for christmas then..........babies!

What wonderful little christmas presents 



cheryl


----------



## TinysMom

I have got to share this about the littlechinchilla baby I said I liked so much. I just went to check the cage abit ago and he was out and about. I opened the door to pet him and heducked in the nestbox and looked out at me like, "You're not gonna getme..". So I shut the door and he hopped out.

I opened the door again and he hopped behind mama and was peering at me from behind her going, "Mama's gonna protect me.."

Yep....this one is definitely my favorite of that litter....has a real attitude.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I'll try to do photos later today or tomorrow but I HAVE to share this.

Calypso's litter is adorable - they have their eyes open and they runaround the cage and bug mama. The chinchilla is kind of my favorite butone of the black ones is quickly trying for that spot - as it loves itwhen I open the door and rub its ears.

I was just watching a bit ago as some of her babies ran around and oneof them went over to the water bottle and tried to drink from it.Apparently, mama has already been showing them how to drink - or it hasbeen watching her drink. It didn't quite figure out how to use thewater bottle...but it sure did try. I can almost imagine it tryingagain later and going, "Hmm....but this doesn't taste like milk!"

As far as Nadia's litter goes...their eyes are starting to open. One ofthem opened its eyes yesterday and then spotted mama. She's had alitter before so she knows what she'll be going through withbabies...but she looked at me like, "HELP!" and dashed towards the backof the cage and laid down. So the baby went up and wound up fallingasleep beside her. 

In a way it is her fault. She refused a nestbox and made a nest andthen when I tried to put them in the nestbox she continually tipped itover and knocked them out. So, I let her use her nest...and now thereis no nestbox to keep them contained. (She has 2" high flashing allaround her cage so they can't get out through the bars). 

Finally - I don't think I've shown pictures of Romance's litter...butthey are adorable. They go in their nestbox to nap and then come out torun around and play. But whenever they're sleeping - they've alwaysgone back into the nestbox to do so. Mama doesn't seem stressed overthem coming out anymore...and sometimes I've seen her go to the nestboxand wake them up by licking them. I'm not sure if she misses them orwants to nurse them...I haven't stayed around to watch.

Oh well, I'll try to do photos soon to keep y'all updated.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I haven't updated this blog in a week - been so busy with babies and all.

Remember Calypso's litter? They were born 11/27....

Here are some photos. The chinchilla buck is my favorite for looks but one of the black ones is just a little snuggler...

I haven't checked the black ones yet to see if they are boys or girls but I did check the chinchilla one....shucks...he's a boy.

These guys already drink from a water bottle and drive their mamacrazy. I just adore them - they are probably my favorite litter becauseI interact with them so much.

Their legs are spread out funny because they are on my desk and it is slippery for them.


----------



## TinysMom

Now here is Nadia's litter. I'm verydisappointed in this litter as I feel like these rabbits are mainly petquality based upon their faces and their ears. They could surprise meand develop awesome manes...

I only took a couple of photos of them (and one is missing from the photos)...









These were born on 12/1. See how their faces are more angularthan the ones up above? I'm sure they're going to be cute andpersonable (they are younger and that really does make a difference intheir personality showing up)...but as far as show quality - I don'tthink I'd sell them for that.


----------



## TinysMom

Now I'll go ahead and share some photos of thelionlops I have. These are 1/2 lop and 1/2 lionhead. I know one blackand the tan are both bucks - I think the whole litter is bucks(Gee...thanks Milina).


Hey there...she said it was "family photo time"




"Ok...everyone smile"




"I really don't care about pictures..."




"I think I'm the cutest and it will show up if I show my best side...which is...? This one...must be this one.."




"Who you calling airplane ears?"




"I'll only pose for photos if I'm alone. I won't pose with my littermates..."


----------



## Haley

Great pics! You must be very busy right now with all these babies around the holidays! :santawink:

I love Calypso's litter, their coloring is just gorgeous! Also, the lionlops are beautiful! I want one


----------



## TinysMom

As you can tell, I'm busy taking photos this afternoon.

This is Romance's litter and they are a hoot. To me they all are goingto be showable I think....still watching to see. One of them is a realham.

Whenever I go into the rabbitry, mom usually has one of these guyseither on her back or her head. Yep - they will sit on her head or layon her head...and she just lets them.

What do you mean you had to put us back in the box to keep us from chewing on things? We were HAVING FUN!




Hey...is she still here or can we jump out of the box?




Wait a minute - she hasn't put my picture up here on the forum yet....I have got to talk to her about this...




Um....breeder mom? Why haven't you posted my photo yet?




Breeder mom...I'm looking for you. I want an explanation...where's my photo?


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Anissa's litter

Go away. I'm shy.




I'm sleepy.




I'm scared.




Ok....on the count of three let's all give her the bunny butt! (Oh...wait a minute...does anyone know how to count to three?)


----------



## Haley

How adorable! I love this one:





I also love the bunny butt one (perfect captions). They just look likelittle teddy bears or something. Can you send them all up here? Thatswhat I want for Christmas


----------



## TinysMom

Wait till I start posting pictures of the brokens (they don't have their eyes open yet so I'm waiting a bit).

Talk about CUTE....

I'm in love with brokens.....

Oh - that one who is such a ham....really is a ham in personality. I'dput him in the container and he'd be back out in less than 10 secondsusually. He explored all over the desk, found a piece of hay andthought he was so blessed (till he ate it all and couldn't find more)and then tried to chew on envelopes.

The others were like, "Get back in the box or you'll be in trouble" andhe just sort of flicks them off and goes off to explore again...

Such a hoot. Of course, he's a buck too...(thinking of the chinchilla).My two favorites are bucks - which means I'll have to sell them....

That is a bit hard....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance::bunnydance:I might move to Texas! :bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Aw......my babies say "thank you". Some of themseem to think that they're pretty special....like a certain little guywho wouldn't stay in the basket once he figured out how to jump out....

He loved looking at the computer screen (he's the one who wanted to know where his picture was..).

Peg


----------



## tenacrewoods

OH! Wow! TinysMom

They are all Soo Beautiful, I want to BunnyNapthem All.:inlove:



Especially this one. :inlove:





Or even this little Sneaky One.

He/She is So darn Cute. :heartbeat:








I'd Love to see more Pics of these Babiesalso, the CutiestBookends Ever.

I love the way they're Colored!





Oh! What the heck I'll take them all,How many do youthinkcan live together in a very large NIC cage! :laugh:



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Nessa1487

They are all so adorable!!! Can I have them all?? lol


----------



## Haley

Merry Christmas to you and your gang!

When do we get to see the brokens??


----------



## TinysMom

I'll plug in the batteries to charge before Ihead to bed and take photos tomorrow. Their eyes are just opening andtehy aren't active (yet)...but by the time I get up in themorning...that I don't know...

They're really cute...

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Merry Christmas to you and your gang!
> 
> When do we get to see the brokens??


----------



## TinysMom

I know...y'all want photos of the brokens...andthey're coming - I promise. I wanted to wait till they were a bit olderand had more personality....well...I think the time is coming.

I had to share something funny that happened.

One of Ohana's broken babies got out of the nest while mama was deadasleep...laying on her side. Baby has its eyes open and of course itsfirst thought is "MILK!". 

Mama wakes up just as baby latches on....and she sits up and isFURIOUS. She thumps at baby - who looks at her longingly and then shethumps again.

Baby heads back for nest. Baby sits in nest peeking out at mama. Shethumps one more time and baby heads back in with its littermates andlays back down to sleep.

Mama goes back to sleep after keeping one eye open for a bit.

Yep...they're definitely getting some personality.

Oh - as a side note....Art is letting me keep the fawn lionlop buck. I'm so excited.

I was telling Art "We have the cutest little lionlop buck and I want to keep him".

Art is out in the kitchen going, "Yeah...haven't we been done this route before..."

I'm carrying baby out to the kitchen and saying, "Now look nice for breeder daddy."

Art looks at the kit - his mouth drops open and he goes "OH GOD!" Hismouth continues to stay open for another minute or so and then he says,"Yeah...I can see why you want to keep him."

WOO HOO!

We're going to name him Runny Babbit after the book by Silverstein.(He's the one in the photos going, "Who are you calling airplaneears?").

Anyway - I'll try to do photos soon of the brokens...they're becoming so cute.

And Nadia's litter which I wasn't thrilled with...is turning out REALLY well. I'll add photos of them too...

Peg
who is watching some babies binky in the weanling cage as she types this...


----------



## Haley

:great:The babies sound like so much fun! 

It must be a blast all the time at your place with all those guys running around. 

I cant wait to see pics!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm not sure if it was the same baby or not -but today a baby came out of its nest and looked at Mama. She thumped.It gave her the butt.

She thumped again.

Now here's the part that shocked me.

IT THUMPED BACK!

Then it hopped in its nest and looked back at her.

I really need to get a better look at her babies so I know which one it is. I think it was the same one....

I have never seen a baby so young THUMP at its mom. She was prettygrumpy ... yes...but I suspect the baby has been getting out a lot whenI'm not around and she doesn't want them out yet (she's a first timemama).

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Ok...this isn't brokens - it is the lionlop thatArt is letting me keep. (He talks about this guy with the sameaffection in his voice as when he talks about Puck...so I know hereally likes him).

We've decided to name him "Billy Sunny" - which is a play on "Silly Bunny"...




KISSABLE NOSE? What's THAT?




Oh yuck. Human kisses...yuck.




Aren't there any toys on this desk for a sweet bunny like me?




I WANT TOYS! I WANT TREATS...or I'm heading for Cut N Shoot Texas where I know I'll get spoiled....




Fine. I'm gonna sit here and sulk....


Peg
P.S. Brokens coming up next...


----------



## TinysMom

This is Ohana's litter. She is the one whothumped at her baby and sent it back to the nestbox....and then gotthumped today BY a baby. I know it was one of the two brokens but Idon't know which one...




Ok...now on the count of three - we'll do the butt. (I'll count to...hey...how do I count to three?)




I can do the butt - even on the slipper surface...see?



Ahh...that's better



Hey....I found something...I think it is the hand...



Hey...did you know that your butt makes you look fat? It smells bad too...


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Butterscotch's litter. She was kindenough to leave my arm (but not by much) as she was NOT happy about mewaking up her babies for this...




Hey...what do you say we practice the butt? I'll go tell the others...(broken tort saying this)



Hey...where did the broken tort go? We're doing the butt now!



(Broken tort saying this) - See mama...I'm so nice. I don't give you the butt....




(Broken tort again) - Mama - see - I kept my nose clean even! 

The broken tort from this litter is VERY nice....I hope to take more photos as it grows up...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Finally, these are NOT lionheads but two of them are brokens. A bit of backstory...

when we first got Puck, we had people asking us to breed him to get loprabbits as you can't find them within a 3 hour driving distance(minimum). Well, we didn't have a lop doe - but we decided to go aheadand use Jenny (a bigger girl that we had rescued) along with Puck. Herears sometimes appeared to lop and we thought that perhaps people wouldbe happy.

We were stunned at the response. So we have bred them 3 more times andwe also got Milina - a Holland Lop doe - so that we can have lop babiesfor this area.

I do NOT recommend "heinz 57" breeding like this and I would notnormally do it. However, we had people practically begging for babiesout of Puck...and these babies go as quickly as our lionheads (andsometimes quicker). 

We've only had to keep one baby (a little boy) who may be adopted laternext month. We are prepared to keep any we breed and we do NOT turnthem over to shelters...

With that said....Puck &amp; Jenny's babies





















I wasn't able to get a good photo of the black - but there are twobrokens, a chestnut and a black. I'm pretty sure that at least three ofthe four will have ears that lop...

Peg


----------



## Haley

Great new pics! 

I love your stories about the mom and baby relationships.Itsveryfun to read for someone who has never hadthe experience of being around mommy and baby bunnies. They sound likea blast!

Your little Billy Sunny is just adorable! I love his coloring. 

And, of course, I love the brokens! They are just too much. So when youbreed, how do you get brokens? Does mom or dad have to be one? Its allforeign to me


----------



## TinysMom

One parent must be a broken in order to getbroken babies. If you breed a broken and a solid color parent together- the babies that are NOT broken do not have that gene. If they carrythe gene - it WILL show.

What some breeders will do is to breed two brokens together and try fora "Charlie". A charlie is a broken but w/ very little color - usuallyaround the eyes. Think about what a dwarf hotot looks like....

They will then use the charlie with the solid color parent to get alitter of 100% brokens because every baby in the litter will have thebroken gene since the charlie has TWO broken genes and that is all itcan give on that gene...is broken.

I don't do that (although I have toyed with the idea). I like getting amixture in the litter of brokens and solids - especially since my doeshave very nice mane and type and the solid colored babies have thepotential to make good show rabbits.

Peg*

Haley wrote:*


> So when you breed,how do you get brokens? Does mom or dad have to be one? Its all foreignto me


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I would take a moment and update onRomance's litter. I think they're all bucks (My eyes are horrible and Ilike to wait another week or so before I make a final determination). 

I love this litter and find them very showable. The two torts may beheld for Nationals and sold as show rabbits but the REW may be pettedout since the REW coloring could cover up either tort or chinchilla andthat would be a mess for most breeders. 

For those who don't know - when you have a REW - it is like having acouch cover over a couch. There is something underneath thatcover...but all you see is the cover. Same thing with REW...it coversover the hidden genetics so you're not sure what is behind it.




Think she can tell us apart if we stay together like this?




Hey look guys - she really did go ahead and put our pictures on the forum....




Wow...we can see ourselves from here...




Breeder mom - what does "kissable nose" mean? You said that about another rabbit...?




I suppose I better get cleaned up in case she decides to take more photos...




Hee hee...can you tell who's who with this pose mom? Betcha can't!




Aw....do we gotta go back???


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Peg, everyone of your Babies are adorable. 

I don't know how you could give any up, I'd want to keep themall. Now saying that, how many babies do you have alltogether. Also are all the Babies and Mommies and Daddies inyour house?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Hi Susan. I do have all of the babies and mamasand daddies here. The babies and mamas are in my sunroom and thedaddies are in the garage. 

I do know how many babies I have but I don't really want to post thenumber here on the board. Let's just say that it is in thedouble-digits but NOT the triple digits.

I normally only breed 1-2 litters per month...but when preparingfor Nationals I will tend to breed every doe once or twice. Then theyhave a lot of time off and give me maybe one more litter throughout theyear. I know breeders say that does breed easier and better if they'rebred regularly but I would rather let my does have time off.

I have _waiting lists _for about 1/4 of the babies that I haveright now - as pets. As they come and meet with me, we talk about thetemperament of the rabbit(s) they like and where the rabbit will live(inside or outside) and why they want a rabbit. We also talk abouttheir past history with pets...and if they have children.

*I have turned down prospective owners if I felt they would not dowell with a rabbit.* I have also told EVERY person that if theydecide they do not want the rabbit - I would like to have it backinstead of having them set it loose (which some people do). I also tellthem that when they get a rabbit from me - I expect them to call me atany time (day or night) if the rabbit is ill and I will try to helpthem via. the phone. I explain to them that they especially need towatch out for diaherrea and stasis (and the signs which are completelyopposite) and that I have products here or I can often recommendsomething they can get from Walmart....especially if it is the middleof the night. My closing comment is always, "I'd rather have you callme at 2 am because your rabbit is sick than to call me at 10 am to tellme your rabbit died. In those 8 hours, we might have been able to saveit. So CALL me!"

One thing that amazes me is that some of the best placements have beenwith elderly people. I get calls from them with follow-up questions andto ask if I want to see the rabbit again. I've had people bring bytheir rabbits to show me how they're developing.

Anyway - I had bred these litters mostly for Nationals but then didsome more indepth genetics study and learned that since I mostly sellto fellow breeders at Nationals, it would be best for me to pet outseveral of these litters (from a chinchilla buck) so that I don't messup the genetics of another breeders' herd....

That leaves me with starting over for Nationals . I have about 5litters that are potential litters....but between now and Jan. 15th Iplan to breed for about another 10 litters...

...then other than a litter or two every month or so - we'll be takingit easy till next October when we start again for Nationals!

Peg

P.S. A really neat thing happened. Last year at our firstshow, I gave away a couple of lionheads to this really nice couple whowanted them but they just didn't have the money. They kept coming overto see them and petting them and I could tell that they loved them.

I got an email from her this week - how they're showing them and howmuch they adore them and how grateful they are that I let them have thelionheads. She was also asking me what I had available now. 

I love it when that happens because I know someone really loves the RABBIT...*


SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Peg, everyone of your Babies are adorable.
> 
> I don't know how you could give any up, I'd want to keep themall. Now saying that, how many babies do you have alltogether. Also are all the Babies and Mommies and Daddies inyour house?
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

After I took the photos of the last litter, I let the babies play on the desk while I typed on the computer.

NEVER AGAIN.

They went behind the monitor and were soooo good.

You know how they say when your kids are quiet - thats when they're in trouble?

They CHEWED through my speaker cords and now I can't play my iTunes....

BABIES!!!

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! I loved reading through thisthread (and melting with each and every picture)!! The babiesare simply adorable...I hope to one day have a lionhead bun of my own,but right now (with a third on the way), we really shouldn't.Hehe...

Anyway, LOVED the baby pics!! I love that you have so many at a time!


----------



## TinysMom

WARNING: I'm hesitant to share thisphoto.....Butterscotch is a broken tort lionhead - and the wall behindher cage is horrid (a buck had been there before)...so it lookshorrible - but that is the WALL and I'm going to be scrubbing it downwhen it gets warmer again. I never realized how bad it lookedtill I took the photo.

With that said.....why are some mamas grumpy sometimes?

Beats me.....could it be they don't get enough sleep?

Here is Butterscotch trying to take a nap. She has several in her litter:





Now - doesn't she look tired? She'd love to get some rest...

But someone else has different ideas....I'll let you figure out what they are...









What you're not seeing in this photo is that there is another rabbitsitting up in the windowsill looking out the window. The baby isjumping all over mama to try and get to the rabbit in the windowsill -or at least get to look at the rabbit in the windowsill.

Yep...I think I might understand why mom would be a bit grumpy.

By the way - Ohana's litter is hilarious. I heard thumping yesterday.She was backed in the corner thumping at her babies....and one of themwas thumping back at her...I think maybe she's met her match forstubborness.

Peg


----------



## Haley

:laughoor Butterscotch. Her facial expressionin that first pic reminds me of the look Tumnus is giving me with Lucycrawling all over and making noise while hes trying to nap. lol.

Very cute babies! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## TinysMom

Rather than post the 20 pics I just uploaded - I'll just post the links and let you see the rabbits that way.....

Romance's buck #1 got some dust on his face from being on my son's deskwhile waiting for his photo - but of course I didn't see it till AFTERthe photo....

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/Butterscotchsablepointdoe1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/Sundaestortbuckwithsmallerears.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/Sundaestortbuckwithsmallerears1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/SundaesLitter2.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/SundaesLitter1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/SundaesBrokentortbuck1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/SundaesBrokentortbuck.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck22.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck2.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck23.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck12.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck13.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/Butterscotchbrokensmiddleoneisbu-1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/Butterscotchbrokensmiddleoneisbucka.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/ButterscotchBrokentortbuck1.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/AnissaBlueDoe6.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/AnissaBlueDoe3.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/AnissaBlueDoe.jpg


----------



## Haley

I want the one in the middle:







He/She looks justlike Mr. Tumnus. Can I have them all?!


----------



## Haley

I just sent the link to my boyfriend so he could see your babies.

He wrote back saying "Thank God these bunnies arein Texas, Haley" hehe

I think he wants them all too


----------



## TinysMom

If I remember right - the one in the middle is a girl...but I could be wrong...

So you could have baby Tummnus running around???


----------



## TinysMom

This one is my pick and he may become a herd buck here - I'm going to watch him grow. 

He is VERY personable and he is the one who used to look at the computer screen in the photos...

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals%20Babies%2007/RomanceBuck13.jpg


----------



## Anneliese

Ahh the're all so cute! I want them all. Send them to me 

-Anneliese- :anotherbun


----------



## Bangbang

they are sooooo cute...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Do you know if Lionheads are in Australia?


----------



## TinysMom

I do not know of lionheads being in Australia - but that doesn't mean that they aren't there...

Peg


----------



## grumpybabies

Can you wrap them all to go pls? That's Devon, Uk thanks, cheque is in the post lol


----------



## TinysMom

Just for Haley (but others can enjoy too)...

BROKENS!!!!




Butterscotch's broken litter



Sundae's broken tort buck



Ohana's broken tort doe - aka "Thumper" - the baby w/ an attitude



Butterscotch's Broken chin doe



Butterscotch's broken tort buck


----------



## Bangbang

They are just so cute! There is seriously nothing cutter then a baby rabbit:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

I think its my heart that is "broken" because Icant havethem all! :inlove:hehe

They are so adorable Peg. How do you ever get anything done at home? I would just sit and play with the babies all day!


----------



## TinysMom

Um.....did I ever claim to get anything done? :shock:


Just kidding. 

My favorite of those brokens for looks is Butterscotch's little boywith the butterfly nose. He loves to jump on his mama to look out thewindow and he is just a little hoot.

But for personality - I have to say "Thumper" is my favorite and eventhough she doesn't have the butterfly on the nose - I am toying withthe idea of keeping her because attitude means a lot to me about myrabbits.

I'm glad you liked seeing them. I have two more litters due in a month and then that is it for a while...

My goal though is to have one litter of brokens per month as people really seem to love them as pets.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

First - a verbal update on the litters. I also want to take some better photos.

The first litter I'd shared about were Calypso's. I think all but oneof them were adopted over the weekend from my list of people waiting onlionheads. Believe it or not - the one that is left- is the chinchillathat was so adorable. I will try to get photos later today. Idid not keep any from this litter for a couple of reasons..one reasonwas blacks are hard to sell to other breeders and chinchilla is not anormally showable color. Another reason is that while the litter wasvery very cute, I've discovered that daddy carried what is called the"chm" gene - which is undesirable in lionheads. The only thing that is"safe" from his babies are the himis (pointed whites) that I got -beacsue other than that - if I were to sell the offspring...I couldcause color problems down the road in someone else's herd. So almostall fo his offspring are going to pet homes (including Butterscotch'sbroken lionheads). Haley - I wish you were here to take the broken tortbuck. He is beyond hilarious - and truth be told - I'm thinking aboutkeeping him and testbreeding him to see if he carries that gene.....Ijust really like him a lot.

So anyway - I will have to get photos of Calypso's chinchilla later. I like the litter...it wasn't outstanding but it was nice.

Remember how I said I didn't are for Nadia's litter? Well kick me inthe rear. The ugly ducklings are turning into right fine critters. Oneis definitely pet quality - one is showable (I think) - two are breedquality for reason I'll go into when I share their litter photos.

I also had shared Romance's litter - they were looking at the screenand asking where their photos were? Well let me tell you - all three ofthese rabbits turned out VERY nice. I think as you see the litter -you'll see why I say they are nice. Unfortunately, their dad is thebuck who carries that "chm" chinchilla gene...meaning...unless I keepone of the tort bucks and testbreed him (which I may do)...the two tortbucks will go as pets. The himi (I had thought it was a REW but it is ahimi or pointed white) is definitely staying.

So ... let's start off the photos ... shall we?

Next post...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Nadia's litter...here goes...

The dad is Island's Cousteau - a fairly nice buck who is somewhat knownamong lionhead breeders. Last year at lionhead Nationals, with almostno mane - he took 9th place out of 24 senior tortoise bucks. Why?Because of his body type. 




Two tortoise does. The one on the left is pet quality - see how theears are lopping? The one on the right has nicer ears - she isdefinitely breeder/brood quality and could become show quality as shematures.



Family photo: sable point doe, tort doe, sable point buck, tort doe



Once again - see those airplane ears? This should NOT be....for showthat is. She is definitely pet quality in looks - but she's adorableand will be very happy in a pet home.



I wish I could get a better photo of this doe...I am watching her.




This is a doe. You notice how I'm not showing you the other side of herface? She had an eye infection when she was young and so her eye iscloudy. The best she could be is a breeder doe because of this and mostfolks would not want her as a pet.

She is most likely going to stay here and breed for us sometimes....butmainly be loved on. She can still see out of her eye - but most folkswho would look at it would be upset to see the cloudiness init. Hence, I am "creative" in her photos.



Same doe. I love her face




Here is the buck - by the way - the green in the ear is marker. I hadlet them down to play one day (3 different litters) and each litter gota different color marker in the ear. It made for a lot of work but theywere so sick of being in cages...they NEEDED to play.



I'm trying to show his type here. I am not sure if he will go as abreeder or as a pet. He won't be show as Nadia overgroomed one of hisfeet when he was born and he is missing part of a toe. Most pet ownerswon't like that - some won't care. When he is sitting in his cage, Ican see that he looks nice - but posing for the camera is another thing.

I really was afraid that this litter would turn out bad after seeintheir narrow triangular faces. I will say I'm happy though. Cousteauusually throws "pretty" kits in the face. I think that it was mom whomade this litter not as nice looking....and I'm not sure that mom anddad were a good match. I'm not planning on repeating this breeding as Idon't think it will produce the quality of kits I want.

End result: Out of 4 - 1 is showable. Two are broodquality - might have been showable if not for minor things...

Grade: C+ They're a bit better than average....but not the best.


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww I love them all.


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Romance's litter:

Here are the torts first:

Tort buck #2 - I love his coloring




and his face



aw...come on...you know you want to see his face...right?



Now for Buck #1



Surely you recognize this pose from earlier posts? He FINALLY has his picture up here again....



He got his nose in something (dust, etc) on Eric's desk so I washesitant to post this...I didn't see it of course until after I put thephotos on my computer





In order to use one or both of these guys...I'm going to have to breedthem to a Himilayan. If I get himilayans...then the buck is safe touse. If not....I need to pet him out.

Speaking of himilayans...want to meet Eureka?

He is the himilayan buck from this same litter. I had him out on mydesk the other night to play with him a bit and have him get used tobeing handled...and he thinks he rules the roost...

I'll let you see what I mean...




This is what I saw as I left to do some things in the rabbitry - he was supposed to be IN the box but he wanted out for a bit.




This was what I saw when I came back..

Now for a couple of better photos of him...




Ok mama...I suppose I can look nice for the camera...




"Oh God. I heard mama saying something about breeding and being usedwith the girls. Please God...can you have her pick me for that - andcan you have it be soon? I think I'd LIKE being a breeder buck here.."


How would I grade this litter?

Looks &amp; coloring - Definitely an A
If Himi was a showable color - I'd have two showable rabbits- possiblythree depending upon how his points continue to come in. Butdefinitely two out of three.

If they don't carry dad's "chm" gene - they're easily top graderabbits. But once again...I can't risk someone else's herd unlessthey're testbred first.

So either I take these two guys to compete and bring them home totestbreed them and then sell them next year as 'proven' (forbreeders)....OR....I sell them as pets.

I'm looking at cage space - watching them develop and continuing to consider what to do. They are looking even nicer now.

Would I do this breeding again? No. But only because of the "chm" gene.However, I might take the himilayan buck back to his mother this comingyear to set the type and mane and work on linebreeding. He is nice. 

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Now I'm going to share some photos of a litterthat I thought was REW at first....but turned out to be himilayan. Thepoints are just now coming in. Once again...they are coming from thebuck who carries that "chm" gene. This is the only litter from himwhere I can truly sell the litter and not worry about someone else'sherd.

Mama is a Siamese Sable named Padme' - her dad was a lilac and her momwas a sable point. I say this because it means that depending upon whatthe buck carries - I could get black himilayans, chocolate himilayans,blue himilayans and lilac himilayans. Because the father has given metorts and what mother is - I can also get himilayans which are called"ee" himilayans or pointed whites. These may not show their points well(they're not) - but they can be used to clean up a breeding program ofsable points and torts which have turned smutty with age.

Whoops - I only have two of them on photobucket right now and I'm sortof tired (got two hours of sleep last night) and I don't feel likefinding and uploading photos there right now. So I'll share the photosof the two that are showing their points the best...


















I tend to believe right now that the darker one is a chocolate himi andthe lighter one could be a lilac himi - but I have to wait longer tosee how they develop. The darker one is a doe - the lighter one is abuck.

My thoughts on this litter? 

Well - 3 of the 5 are nice and I am considering keeping them andworking with them. It helps that I *may* have chocolate in there as Iwant to work with chocolate. I learned that the mom carries himi andthat was important as I didn't know it.

I think I'd probably give this litter a "B". They're better than average...but not outstanding. 

I won't repeat it due to dad - but I will either take a himi buck fromthis litter - or Romance's Himi buck...back to the doe for her nextbreeding. However, that won't be for a while....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Now - I want to share photos of a gem that showed up in a litter - so you can see what I'm looking for.

I bred that "chm" buck to a chestnut doe...and got a blue doe in thelitter of five. When I ran the genetics through a calculator with mypedigree program - I had 1.17% chance of getting a blue. 

Now - I know the mama. She was my first homegrown BOB winner. She is asingle mane lionhead that is long in the body and has large ears.BUT...she keeps her mane. For those who have seen my lionhead thread -her dad is Harry (aka Stud Muffin). He also keeps his mane and it comesin nicer with every molt. Because I know so much about her mane and thegenetics behind the mama - I think I'm keeping this girl.

This is what I'm looking for in lionheads.

First of all - see her type:









She has a nice body. Still a tad bit long...but she can compete. Herears are a bit long...but I swear they are shrinking every day becauseher mane is coming in and balancing things out.

Speaking of mane...













Sorry about the tongue in the 3rd picture. Maybe she wasn't happy with me.

She is what I would call a "keeper". I am going to have to breed her toa himilayan buck. Then, I am going to have to take a himilayan from thelitter and use that in my herd (if she throws any himilayans). 

If I don't get a himilayan from the litter - then I will need to takebabies from that litter (which will be himilayan carriers) and breedTHEM to himilayans and that litter will be safe to work with.

But basically - if she gives me himilayans when bred to a himilayan....then she will be safe for me to work with directly.

This rabbit makes me feel like I'm getting closer to my goal. I'mtrying to think of a name that uses blue or means blue - for her name.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Azure is blue in spanish. I have a book of names. I could look if you want.


----------



## TinysMom

Since this is my thread and I can get up on a soapbox...I'm going to do so.

First of all - if you want to adopt a bunny - please check a shelternear your first to see if they have what you want. Remember to look atthe personality of the bunny and not just its looks. OK?

But many people (myself included) prefer to adopt from a*reputable* breeder. A breeder will know about this historybehind your rabbit - they should know what your rabbit likes/dislikesand any potential health issues. A good breeder (in my mind) will askyou to return the rabbit to them vs. turning it into a shelter. If needbe, I will take back a rabbit and keep it quarantined in a two-holecarrier for 2 weeks or longer before bringing it near my otherrabbits...just so I can find it a good home. I'm here for therabbits...not for the money or for the buyer. I HAVE turned down buyersand refused to sell. I believe reputable breeders will refuse sales ifthey feel it is not in the best interest of the rabbit.

But how do you know if a breeder is reputable? Besides maybe askingother breeders and then hoping they steered you in the right direction?

Well first of all - please don't ask to see our rabbitries unless wevolunteer. You put us on the spot and many breeders (myself included)will not usually allow people into the rabbitry at just any time. WhenI have does expecting - I will NOT allow anyone into the rabbitry.Sorry...but I will not get that doe nervous because of new scents fromvisitors. 

But ask questions like:

a. How often do you breed your does? Do you do "back to back"breedings and will I have a long wait if I want a rabbit from aspecific doe?

b. How many litters do you have per month? How many litters will your doe have in a year?

To me - these are important questions. In fact, as a breeder, I've cometo the belief and conclusion that even though some of the top lionheadbreeders in the nation do back-to-back breeding - I will not only notdo it - but I will not buy from them in the future. I just don'tbelieve it is necessary. 

My goal is to have 3 - or at most 4 - litters from my does per year.Three litters means they get pregnant (1 month) have the litter withthem (2 months) and get a month off to rest before getting bred again.Four litters per year means they don't get that month off to rest...butthey do have that month that they are pregnant where they are at leastnot nursing. That is good.

With that said - I did do a few back to back breedings this time forNationals. When I found out that the genetics of my one buck made manyrabbits pet quality so I wouldn't mess up the herds of others - andbecause I had waiting lists for kits from certain does or certain typesof kits (brokens) - I did breed does back when their kits were a monthold and they were still with them...and I weaned the kits two weeksearly...although these does were weaning them themselves at a month(even before I bred them).

But I don't usually do that with my does and I can guarantee you thatafter their next litter - these does will have at least a couple ofmonths off to rest - if not longer than that.

So you want to ask about how often the breeder breeds.

But you also want to ask what their goals are for their rabbits(besides wining on the show tables). Are they looking to improvesomething in their herd?

If their answer is something like, "Well, I just sort of put themtogether to see what I get" or "I don't feel I need anyimprovements"....I would tend to back off.

Most of the breeders I know, respect, and deal with will say somethinglike, "Well, I am doing good in this but I need to work onthat..". 

If they say something like that - it means they are probably thinkingthrough their choices - why they're doing certain breedings...and tome- that means a lot.

The final thing I look for - is how do they talk about their rabbits?Are they "things" or do I hear a note of tenderness in their voice asthey talk about them? Do they have certain favorites?

Now - it isn't as if a breeder isnt' good if they don't do those things- but these are things *I* look for to help be think that the rabbitshave been cared for.

Well, I must run.....mama holland still hasn't had her babies - but Idecided that today instead of putting some mama lionheads on therabbitry floor to play (nice thing about having my rabbitry in thesunroom)....I've put SIXTEEN babies in there to let them play and letmamas have the cage.

That's right -I've put Butterscotch's brokens....Sundae's brokens.....adn the himis ... down on the floor to play..

Of course...I have to go in there with bowl ofcheerios....and sit on the floor. I want them to crawl all ove rme andI want to keep an eye on them as some other does are playing andsometimes don't take well to having little ones want to come up andcralw all over them...

Peg


----------



## bluebird

Nice pictures,i have never seen broken Lionheads before.bluebird


----------



## naturestee

Peg, I absolutely love that blue doe! Can I have her? Pretty pretty please? Wait, no, stop me now!

And great advice, btw! It's so hard to know what to ask about breeders and what you should be looking for.


----------



## TinysMom

I kind of felt funny posting that - but thething is....I honestly believe that your rabbit's life starts at birthand how it gets treated in the nestbox and in the rabbitry is going toaffect how it handles the adjustment to being adopted. I also believethat the health of mama will affect it.

Now I know there are top-notch breeders who will disagree on somethings - like "back to back" breeding. This can be one of two or threethings:

a. Have mama give birth. Foster off the babies to a lowerquality mama that also gave birth at the same time and turn around andrebreed mama. I know of breeders who do this.

b. Mama gives birth. Mama is bred back at 4 weeks. SHe spendstwo more weeks with her kits...has 2 weeks off - and then has a newlitter. 

My personal concern - as an animal lover - is that I worry this wearsmom down and winds up somehow weakening her immune system and theimmune system of the kits. Yes - mamas in the wild will go out and havelitter after litter.....and they die sooner. That isn't what I want formy rabbits.

So I've made the decision - that for me - even though it means myrabbits won't be from some of the best bloodlines in the future - I'mnot buying from breeders who do breedings like that. They may have showquality rabbits and they may win at the tables and have goals for theirherd. But I don't personally feel right about supporting them.

I think the biggest thing when picking a breeder is trust. Can you trust this person? Do you feel good about them?

I bought Tiny from a breeder who I now realize was a breeder mill inmany ways. They raise 5 breeds of rabbits and are known for certainbreeds...but...the rabbits were not socialized. Tiny came to us at 3months of age and knew nothing about being held - being handled -trusting humans.

Now- when people come back to me for rabbits they'll say to me, "Ican't get over it. They run and play and have fun - but they let us petthem too. We thought they would be afraid of us..". 

To me - you want to buy from a breeder who has socialized their rabbitsso they'll be interested in people. For crying out loud - my weanlingsare hoots. I frequently go to the cage and play "peek-a-boo" or takecheerios and see who will come to me. I've had them so anxious to getto me - that they're climbing all over each other - to the point wheresomeone falls off and onto the floor if I can't catch them in time. Butmy weanlings see me coming and go 'Oh boy....here comes the fun'.

If my post has offended other breeders - I'm sorry. I was mainlysharing my viewpoint - what I look for in a breeder and what I'drecommend others to look for...

Peg

Edited to add: No - the blue doe is staying here.Sorry! But she is what I'm striving for....or at least closer to it.


----------



## Haley

Great advice Peg! I think we should havesomething like that pinned in the the rabbitry..maybe have Pam add toit if she has anything to contribute.

*TinysMom wrote: *

Haley - I wish you were here to take the broken tort buck. He is beyondhilarious - and truth be told - I'm thinking about keeping him andtestbreeding him to see if he carries that gene.....I just really likehim a lot.


And yes, I definitely think you should keep him! We need some more pics of him too when you get a chance!


----------



## ec

Peg, I just can&#39;t look at this thread anymore - because i want every single bunny on this page! (Yesterday, too.) Your talking about people not wanting one with a cloudy eye or missing toe makes me a bit sad, though.

I love reading your descriptions of the babies playing. I&#39;d be like you, down on the floor with them.

And thanks, too, for your posts about what to look for and what you feel is good practice. It&#39;s so obvious that you care deeply for your bunnies. 

Edit: is dusty-nose boy the one you were talking about on the last page - being "personable," etc.? It sure looks like the same bunny to me. (I&#39;m in love - don&#39;t tell him, though. )


----------



## TinysMom

Dusty nose is the one who kept looking at the computer screen before as if to say, "Where are our pictures?" and he is a hoot...


----------



## ec

He *looks* like he&#39;s a hoot - I want him.


----------



## Bangbang

They are so cute its not fair I wished you lived in Australia


----------



## TinysMom

Since GingerSpice passed away, it has felt so empty sitting at my desk. I come here and sit and do things...but I needed to make some "new" memories at my desk.

So I did so this morning- this is from a litter of babies I had from Minne Pearl (a frosted pearl) and Coustea (a tort). The players are:

sable point - buck
frosted pearl - doe
mismarked tort - buck
orange - doe

You can tell the orange and frosted pearl because they have white around the nose...

So on to the memories these guys helped me make...

http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter014.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
I&#39;m still not sure what I&#39;m supposed to do here. Got any wires I can chew?
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter013.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
What do you mean LOOK cute? I* AM* cute!
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter012.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Is this a cute pose breeder mommy?
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter011.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Aw come on....I&#39;m trying to make you smile...
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter010.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Hey...I think breeder mommy looks sad...we need to find some mischief to get into..
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter009.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Ok....let me be on sentry duty while you guys look for mischief..
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter008.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Um guys....I think she&#39;s watching us?
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter007.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
Hey...I had my nose to the ground and my ears not far behind...I can&#39;t be in trouble...

http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter006.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]
IT WORKED! I heard her laugh....now what?



Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...leave it up to babies to create such beautiful memories...

I can&#39;t wait to see more pictures...they&#39;re so beautiful, and their individual personalities shine right through!! 

P.S. Hey...that&#39;s my post in the background! Hehe!!


----------



## TinysMom

Can I shoot myself? Bang my head against the wall? ARG!!!

Remember the cute little pointed white I shared photos of just a couple of days ago...on my desk against the computer?

Well - he&#39;s been in the weanling cage &#39;cause after all - he was only born 11/24...

Today his "man parts" fell...and I don&#39;t have a cage ready for him yet.

He&#39;s offered to go on the floor to "play" with the does...and he&#39;s said he&#39;d be glad to just move in with a doe.

WAAAHHHHHH!!!

So he&#39;s sittiing on my desk now while we get another cage ready for him...and he&#39;s driving me up the wall. Forget the name Eureka...it should be "DEVIL BUNNY" or something like that.

First he tries to open the box with my new printer cartridge (yeah yeah - I know - he wants to help his mommy....right?). Then he tries to throw my sub on the floor. Then he knocks a water bottle on the floor. Then he throws scissors on the floor. 

I gave him hay. He ate some and enjoyed it.

Art was out getting ceramic tiles for the cage bottom...and comes home and sees the buck on my desk and goes, "Oh.....isn&#39;t he a cutie? Look at him all stretched out sleeping..".

I said "SLEEPING MY EYE! He&#39;s waiting for me to turn my back so he can get into something else..."

WAAAHHH...

I love baby bunnies - but when they turn into boy bunnies and want to "play" and "try out" their new toys....I could scream.

If only he didn&#39;t look so sweet and innocent!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I just had to show off some babies. I know I&#39;m keeping the tort (brown) one....I&#39;m debating back and forth on the sable point one....a lady is driving 3 hours tomorrow to buy "quality rabbits" from me that she can show without having them disqualified.

Anyway....aren&#39;t they nice? (Very fancy looking)...

http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Forum<WBR>%20Photos%20Lionheads%20Growing<WBR>/Doras%20two%20bucks%20showing<WBR>%20off%20outside/DorasSablePoin<WBR>tbuck3.jpg]

[/url]
Look to the light? Get out of the light? What is the light? Mom?
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Forum<WBR>%20Photos%20Lionheads%20Growing<WBR>/Doras%20two%20bucks%20showing<WBR>%20off%20outside/DorasSablePoin<WBR>tbuck2.jpg]

[/url]
I thought you wanted my face!
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Forum<WBR>%20Photos%20Lionheads%20Growing<WBR>/Doras%20two%20bucks%20showing<WBR>%20off%20outside/DorasSablePoin<WBR>tbuck1.jpg]

[/url]
Ok fine...I&#39;ll sit and show my type if I have to...
http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Forum<WBR>%20Photos%20Lionheads%20Growing<WBR>/Doras%20two%20bucks%20showing<WBR>%20off%20outside/DorasTortbuck<WBR>.jpg]

[/url]
Mom...with one photo like this - you don&#39;t need another one...


----------



## Haley

Great pics! 

I love this one from the last page:

http://i4.photobucket.com<WBR>/albums/y139/PegFlint/Nationals<WBR>%20Babies%2007/Minnie%20Pearls<WBR>%20Litter/MinnesLitter012.jpg]<WBR>

[/url]

Look at that cuddly face!


----------



## JadeIcing

I wamt to move in with you so I canhelp with the babies.


----------



## TinysMom

Come on over!!! The drive isn&#39;t that bad from CT.

(Yeah - I&#39;m joking - but I now have someone wanting to drive here from Houston (not Mike) to pick up two pet rabbits. I also have a breeder coming down today from San Antonio to pick out 3 or more rabbits so they can have "quality rabbits"....you must understand -San Antonio is 3 or so hours away and Houston is 8 hours away....and yes....there is a breeder closer to them. But they were recomended to come to me by one of the top lionhead breeders...).

So come on over - we can use all the help we can get!

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> I wamt to move in with you so I canhelp with the babies.


----------



## JadeIcing

Told my husband...He said no. Cause than I would come home with more. I am banned from see other animals. :shockERIOD!


----------



## TinysMom

But who would want one of MY lionheads? I mean....they&#39;re so sweet and cuddly....and loving and affectionate and...

Yeah...maybe I can see his point..

(Hint: I can ship them!)

Peg 
:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing

Airport isn&#39;t far from me! Nah he would kill me.


----------



## cowgirlup9

*Oh...you could send them to california!!! 

TinysMom wrote: *


> But who would want one of MY lionheads? I mean....they&#39;re so sweet and cuddly....and loving and affectionate and...
> 
> Yeah...maybe I can see his point..
> 
> (Hint: I can ship them!)
> 
> Peg
> :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh no!! :faint::scared:

I think my husband would do either of the above at the sheer MENTION of it!! HAHA!!

Although, when we get a house, and have it bunny-proofed, expect to hear all about my tons of house-running rabbits!! Bunnies everywhere!!

:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:

And my girls will teach them all the Happy Bunny Dance...in a chorus line...just like that! 

They&#39;re already teaching Trixie...and she&#39;s catchin&#39; on fast!


----------



## TinysMom

My desk has been so empty since GingerSpicepassed away that I just had to make new memories. I thought you mightlike to see these guys...

This first guy is going to be living with a doctor and her daughter inHouston. They are also getting another little guy and maybe a girltoo....not to bond together but to each have. This is going to be mom'srabbit.

Ok...so you need a head shot to show off my mane...




Is this standing up straight enough for you?




Aw come on...how many pictures do you need?




I'm getting a wee bit tired of this....can I eat that green paper?




Um...breeder mommy...I know you said you talk to my new mommy on the computer - but I don't see her here anywhere....

Are you SURE I'm adopted???





This next little guy is El Rey's Mischief. I will most likely bekeeping him (since I've named him). He is supposed to be a siamesesable - but I'm waiting for the shading to come in as he lightens up.He has lightened up some...

Mom...do I LOOK like I'm getting into trouble?




I still say this shot makes my butt look fat..





Please...can we quit now? I just saw some wires I want to go chew on....


----------



## TinysMom

Another update...

Remember this?










Well - here she is now...













After much debate - it has been decided that her color is "fox".

So her name?

"El Rey's Foxy Lady"

:bunnydance:

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

If you keep doing this to me I am going to habe to get a lionhead.


----------



## TinysMom

What color would you like? Odds are good I have it... :shock:

Just come to Lionhead Nationals in Columbus, OH in May!

Peg*


JadeIcing wrote: *


> If you keep doing this to me I am going to habe to get a lionhead.


----------



## JadeIcing

Shhh! Don't tempt me!


----------



## TinysMom

But you're less than a 12 hour drive away....and I think there are breeders from CT driving down....

:shock:

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Shhh! Don't tempt me!


----------



## JadeIcing

:disgust:You are very bad.


----------



## maherwoman

Cute cute cute cute cute cute!!!!!!I'm in love...your babies are so adorable, I just can't help but meltwhen I see them! 

:inlove:

Give them kisses on the nose for me, ok?


----------



## JadeIcing

Tell me about the convention...

Just in case...


----------



## Haley

Ooh I want Foxy Lady! She is gorgeous!


----------



## TinysMom

Thank you - I just love her. She has a mismark and can not be shown (plus she is not a showable color for lionheads).

One person who breeds and knows rabbits told me in a PM that she was"stunning" and I think she is. She has the potential to be the rabbit Iwant her to be.

In spite of her mismark, she is going to become part of my black otterprogram. She can add the type and mane that I need so badly in thatline of rabbits. As I've shared on my rabbitry website, my goal is topull a COD (Certificate of Development) in 2010 in either:chocolate, siamese sable, chocolate otter or black otter...dependingupon what already has certificates in progress. I think my heart ismainly in the chocolate and chocolate otter but I've been told thatblack otter would be easier to get passed...

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Ooh I want Foxy Lady! She is gorgeous!


----------



## TinysMom

Lionhead Nationals:

This show is held every year in Columbus, OH as a specialty show thatis part of the Ohio State show. I think this is the 2nd largest show inthe nation. The lionhead breeders already have their headquarters hotelselected and it is soooo cool to go there because you'll go down thehallway and see folks who've put their rabbitry name on the door and ifthey have anything for sale. I just made our reservations yesterday andI'm so psyched.

Anyway - there are about 12,000 rabbits total shown thatweekend.....last year there were close to 600 lionheads registered butI forget the total amount that were shown.

Of course, the show is free to folks who want to go and browse.....it only costs to go if you're showing a rabbit (entry fees). 

The show is held at the Ohio Expo Center in Columbus - at one of theirbuildings (they have several buildings as it is a huge area).

For those in New England - think of it like the New England Expo forrabbits...and you'll see just about every type of rabbit there and haveopportunities to buy them at pretty decent prices. 

For more information on the show (at least the lionhead show) go towww.lionhead.us and click on the National Show links...you'll see theawards we have - the hotel information - all sorts of good stuff.

This year we've gotten so big that we need FOUR judges and we're havinga YOUTH show too. This is amazing for a rabbit club that is less than10 years old.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

There is one problem with this statement.

Lionheads are like potato chips...you can't have just one...

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> If you keep doing this to me I am going to habe to get a lionhead.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going to work on the hubby...



I want to go!


----------



## amundb

What's the New England Expo? Are youtalking about the Big E? If so, then I've been missing outall my life and will definitely have to go this year!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> There is one problem with this statement.
> 
> Lionheads are like potato chips...you can't have just one...
> 
> Peg*
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep doing this tome I am going to habe to get a lionhead.
Click to expand...

:shock:


----------



## JadeIcing

*amundb wrote:*


> What's the New England Expo? Are you talking aboutthe Big E? If so, then I've been missing out all my life andwill definitely have to go this year!


No it isnt.


----------



## TinysMom

Oops - I was thinking of the Big E.....

Actually the Ohio show is just rabbits....but the place it is at is like the Big E.....HUGE....

http://www.osrba.net/ is the site for the Ohio State Rabbit Breeders Association..

and from: http://www.ohioexpocenter.com/oec/oec1.php?date=2007-5-5&amp;month=5&amp;year=2007&amp;day=5

*Ohio State Rabbit Breeders Show &amp; Sale*
_May 5, 2007 - May 6, 2007_
*Time: *_Time:TBD_
*Price: *_Free_
*Location: *_O'Neill Building
_
_http://www.osrba.net_

This is the largest state rabbit show in the country featuring around12,000 rabbits. 45 different breeds will be represented with around 15commercial and 20 private vendors present with tons of rabbit items andproducts for sale. Security will be present on sight.


----------



## cowgirlup9

peg your babies are so cute. i must convince brian that we need one...or two


----------



## JadeIcing

God I want to go. Thing is if we want to go to Montana in the summer we should save money... We are looking at moving away.


----------



## TinysMom

Let me put it this way.....

The hotel we're staying at is like $40.46 for the night (before taxes).The trip is 600+ miles one way. So you're looking at gas for 1200miles, plus $45 for the room...plus whatever you eat.

It could be a "second honeymoon getaway" - especially if you two like to talk when you're trapped together in the car.....

Some things to consider:

a. between now and then can you sell some stuff at a garage sale to make the money

b. Can you do some sort of extra oddball job stuff....maybeoffer to clean houses for a weekend or shovel snow? What about help anelderly person with their housework for a day or two?

c. Do you have a birthday/anniversary coming up that you can ask relatives for CASH for the gift?

d. I don't know what your expenses would be for the gas...butif you need to rent a car - I found some of the smaller cars getexcellent gas mileage and may make up for the cost of the rental forthe savings you get in gas!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I am going work on this. Look at my name. How did that happen! I just saw ton of buttons.


----------



## TinysMom

Hmm.....well.....if you have a headache too it's cause Pipp hit you on the head while you weren't looking.

Congrats on being a mod...don't know if an official post is out there yet..

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> I am going work on this.Look at my name. How did that happen! I just saw ton of buttons.


----------



## JadeIcing

Nope it isn't. I am so going to work on my blog...


----------



## JadeIcing

Guess what...we are trying to figure out if we can go. I think the biggest hurdle is the animals.onder:


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! YAY!! This is so neat...

How exciting...


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm going to be there!!!! I have lotsof "northern" friends and we are planning to get together in Columbusto attend. BTW.....we are all from the LL board. Wewould love to meet any RO folks there.


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:

If my husband gets the time off on Monday we are going! We are reserving the room today!

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:

:shock::thud::faint:


----------



## TinysMom

Well guys - we just need to set up a place tohave LUNCH that day...either bring lunch or go to McDonald's which isright off the Expo grounds...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Well we will know Monday....


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'll look for you at the show Peg. Ican't wait to see all your Lionheads. One of my friends thatis coming with me owns a precious lionhead girl named Simba.I am totally in love with this bunny. I am sure that my nextrabbit is going to be a lionhead.


----------



## TinysMom

Art saw this while I was feeding tonight and insisted we take pics. But I don't know...to put them here...or in Tiny's thread?

Anyway...the backstory....I have a litter that is in the process ofbeing weaned. Last night they got their cage open and have been runningaround in the dining room. Not a big deal - we caught 3 of the 5 andplanned to catch the other two later. They were playing and havingfun...

And Tiny is so good with babies...right?

Well - Tiny heard me feeding and he came running out for supper....but it looks like he wasn't the only one who was hungry..


















(Babies: "Mr Tiny...are you going to eat all that? That sure looks good.."

Tiny: "They may think they're lionheads ..... but around here...I'm the Lion King!")


Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh my god that is priceless.


----------



## TinysMom

Yep. As Art said, "I wouldn't say it ispriceless...but here you have the biggest and the smallest freeroaming- and eating together.."

It really does show you though how gentle flemish giants can be...

And the babies - they just want to climb all over him - they think he's a big stuffed toy.

NO - he is NOT their daddy...

Peg
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh my god that is priceless.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Tiny is so wonderful. I just love how fatherly he is to everybunny...

:inlove:


----------



## ec

Awwwwwwwww....! Talk about cuteness overload!

Just seeing Tiny with the babies is making me really want a Flemmie - for personality.


----------



## TinysMom

Flemmies are awesome - they really are.

The thing is....Tiny hates to be alone. I have some girls that willjump the barrier to be with him...but then when they want to mate -they start mounting him to show him what they want. He looks at themwith this sad look and then he looks at me and begs me to put them backin the rabbitry (otherwise he'll try to nip me if I take them away).

Right now his two newest gals are pregnant and waiting to kindle (one has pulled fur already) - so he is all alone.

We are talking about letting Miss Bea become bonded to him - but she'solder and I don't want to spay her and risk losing her. I think shewould be very happy if she could live with him - but - she is not asgood about her litter box use as he is....

Anyway - flemish are cool - they really are. My lionheads remind me of flemish....only with an extr a set of batteries inside.

Peg


----------



## cheryl

Aww look at Tiny with those babies,that's so adorable:inlove:

I would really love a flemish!,anyone who has one are just so lucky!

cheryl


----------



## Haley

Tiny is awesome! Is he good with all the babies?


----------



## TinysMom

Tiny actually usually stays out of the rabbitryand away from most of the rabbits. They disturb him while he sleeps.However, he will tolerate does and the young ones like this.

If I have a buck in a temporary cage in the dining room though - I cancount on Tiny coming in and peeing on the corner of their cage andchinning their cage and laying beside their cage...and there are timesI swear he's lecturing them on how he's top banana here.

I have a few does that will jump the gate to come be with Tiny....andwhile I suppose I could make the gate more than 2 NIC cubeshigh....I've watched some of them CLIMB the gate too. Booberry and Tinyget along well (she's in a mama's cage now and has pulled fur). Popcorndrives us crazy as she can get over anything...but alas, she got lockedin a dog kennel style cage where she can't open the door. Once she hasher babies - she will have some free time every day.

Both of those girls love to be with Tiny and even will allow the otherone to be with Tiny too....but when they wanted to breed - they drovehim up the wall. I actually saw one of them chase him from his favoritespot out into the dining room - trying to um...yeah...breed with himall the way. That's when I took her away.

He knows if he brings me the doe while they're messing with him likethat, I'll take her away and give him something and tell him he's stilla good boy.

Anyway, he doesn't regularly interact with the babies - but when hedoes see them - he's really great with them. But he won't let themclimb all over him. I think Ginger is the only one he ever let do thatto him.

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Tiny is awesome! Is he good with all the babies?


----------



## Haley

umm Updates?? onder:


----------



## TinysMom

I'll try to get photos this weekend maybe. Ihave a litter that has three brokens in it - but I'm wondering ifthey're broken blue tort vs. regular broken tort (black tort).....sincethe color is so light...

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> umm Updates?? onder:


----------



## Haley

so regular broken tort is black, what is tumnus?and is it favorable to have the marks on the nose? I like them without But Im prejudice.


----------



## TinysMom

Tumnus is the regular (black) tort - a blue tortwould be much lighter in color. I'm wondering if he is a broken - or acharlie - since he has less than 10% color on him. Pam could probablytell you that better than I can - I'm just used to seeing them withmore color.

You can see a blue tort here:

http://www.lionheadrabbit.net/gen color c12 wideband.htm

It is the second one from the left in the top row.

I didn't realize Tumnus was about 4 pounds till I reread your blog toget a good look at him. WOW.....he's about the size of my brood does.Nothing wrong with that...just he looks so much smaller to me.

Anyway - I will try to update soon - I am just waiting on thesebabies.....but I do have some cute ones that have their eyes open nowand love to get into mischief...driving their poor mama crazy.

Peg


----------



## Haley

I think youre right and he is a Charlie, thatwould make sense why he has no mark on his nose. And he is a biggie boyfor a lionhead. He needs to lose some weight, hes feeling pretty solidright now. He has been with me for about 8 months and has gained over 2pounds (he was so thin when I found him). 

Anyway, cant wait to see the new babies! I just wish you were closer so I could come over and play with them, Im so jealous!


----------



## TinysMom

Some of you who read the rabbitry area also -may remember my thread about the blue doe that I had which then Ithought was a buck (thanks to Tiny) and how I was disappointed.

Well - I checked "him" today and he is definitely a she. I guess I hadpressed wrong or too hard the last time - but she is a she.

So I need to name her.

I really like her a lot for looks - I know she'll keep her mane becauseit is very very crimped (even her skirting is crimped). Her mama is asingle mane doe that kept her mane - her mom's dad is a single manebuck (Harry, aka "Stud Muffin") who kept his mane...her dad kept hismane.

So she's pretty valuable to me for what I'm getting in the mane gene.I'm not thrilled with her ears - they're 3.25" almost and she's stillyoung. But they don't look too bad and when I breed her to the rightbuck (Nathaniel - who I'll have to photograph sometime soon and sharehis photo - he's a blue tort)....I could get some nice babies.

Anyway - here she is. Maybe y'all can help me name her...

I thought about Bluebeard's Lady ...but I think I like Lady Blue or something like that....I did think about Sapphire or Azure.

HELP?

I hate naming rabbits.

Peg

P.S. I'm including several photos so you can see how she's developed!


----------



## JadeIcing

I like Azure but that could be cause I am spanish. :bunnydance:


----------



## kimmeh_121

awwww there soooo ADORABLE!!

kim(hunny,ivo,benji,dexter,vinny)


----------



## TinysMom

Well - her name is going to be either 

Blueblood's Lady

or 

Blueblood's Treasure

Oh - speaking of Blueblood - here he is - I just made arrangements tonight to buy him and pick him up at Lionhead Nationals...






and for Haley and the others out there who love brokens - here is a more current picture of Castle Gate's Triad







Peg


EDITED TO ADD: The show quality rabbits I get from Bluebloodand the blue doe will take on names like "Lady Blueblood" and "DukeBlueblood of El Rey" and "Prince Blueblood" and stuff like that -basically - my showline from these rabbits will have names that reflectroyalty. Blueblood was named this because his ancestors were named"Prince Charles" and one son was named "Prince Harry", etc.


----------



## JadeIcing

I want to go to nationals. :tantrum:


----------



## TinysMom

Yesterday was a "shoot me" day. Ok .. so it was a "photo shoot me" day...but by the end of the day, I was ready to shoot me!

Why is it rabbits will sit in their cage in a posed position - but putthem on a table to take their photos...and they won't cooperate at all.

Still yet - here are some of the photos I took:




sable point doe I was trying to decide on whether or not to keep




Himi (pointed white) lionhead that is already presold for LionheadNationals - she is definitely a teddy style (very very fluffy)





Chinchilla buck - I believe you saw him here when he was young too....he's so cute..






Broken Chinchilla buck - most of my broken bucks are "teddy" style andhe looks like that in the picture - but I actually think he's going toshed out and be nice. I am thinking seriously of keeping him sincepeople love brokens and I'd like to work with chinchilla a bit...




This is a broken black doe who has MAJOR attittude. She was tenativelysold but then the person decided to get a broken tort buck from meinstead. So now I'm trying to decide...keep her? Sell her?

She is a teddy but I do NOT think she will shed out..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

This is Romance's latest litter. She is actuallygoing to have a break for a couple of months or longer before she isbred again - but at the advice of a reputable breeder, I bred her whenher last litter was like 6 or 8 weeks old so I could have more of herbabies (and the sire's babies) for Lionhead Nationals. At the time, wethought that the sire was unable to get a doe pregnant so I was shockedwhen she actually had her litter.




Frosted Pearl doe - probably the "worst" of the litter as far as show-quality goes..



REW buck - the pick of the litter as far as show quality goes...really nice rabbit - may keep him



Another look at him



Sable point doe - very nice - 2nd pick of the litter



Golden Fawn doe - not as nice as the first two picks but for a doe she isn't all that bad either....


----------



## Butterfinger

I love your picture of the broken chinchillabuck. It's like he's posing for Vogue. "What,me? Gorgeous? ... Tell me more, dahling."


----------



## TinysMom

He is so much fun too - of the pics I sharedthere - he is my favorite - not so much for looks but for personality.His broken black sister is bossy and has a very strong personality -whereby he is more..."playful" maybe? He will sort of play peek-a-bookwith me through the cage bars and when I go to feed him he brings hisfood bowl closer to the door.

I will have to share more of his photos as he really is nice.I think when he sheds out and has a clean saddle he will be awesome.

Part of the reason I can't decide on keeping him .....is finding a namefor him. He deserves something special....like Rhett Butleror Clark Gable or something....recognizable? He's definitely not aJimmy Stewart or John Wayne though..more...elegant?

Peg*

Butterfinger wrote: *


> I love your pictureof the broken chinchilla buck. It's like he's posing forVogue. "What, me? Gorgeous? ... Tell me more,dahling."


----------



## Butterfinger

*TinysMom wrote:*


> He is so much fun too - of the pics I shared there - he ismy favorite - not so much for looks but for personality. His brokenblack sister is bossy and has a very strong personality - whereby he ismore..."playful" maybe? He will sort of play peek-a-book with methrough the cage bars and when I go to feed him he brings his food bowlcloser to the door.
> 
> I will have to share more of his photos as he really is nice.I think when he sheds out and has a clean saddle he will be awesome.
> 
> Part of the reason I can't decide on keeping him .....is finding a namefor him. He deserves something special....like Rhett Butleror Clark Gable or something....recognizable? He's definitely not aJimmy Stewart or John Wayne though..more...elegant?
> 
> Peg*
> 
> Butterfinger wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I love your pictureof the broken chinchilla buck. It's like he's posing forVogue. "What, me? Gorgeous? ... Tell me more,dahling."
Click to expand...

Aww, he sounds so cute! Butter just hopsaround his cage like a crazy thing until I put food in his bowl...it'slike he forgets that food-bowl = eating, heheh.
Well,I know -I-, for one, want to see more pictures of thelittle guy. Maybe even pictures of him shedding out, when hedoes. (Maybe it's just me, but shedding bunnies look reallycute ) 
Hmm, an elegant name? The most elegant namefor amale I've ever heard is one from a book I read, I forget the title, butthe name was 'Selendrile'. The name's stuck in my head eversince. 'Pierre' is also pretty elegant, and I've alwaysthought 'Merlin' was, too. There's an elegant onein the book we're reading for school "Les Miserables", but I think it'sa little too long.... 'Fauchelevant'. 
Jimmy Stewart and John Wayne sound really familliar, though I can'tremember if they're singers or actors.... If you want a theme likethat, though, the little buck kinda reminds me of David Bowie in TheLabyrinth....Less evil, though. 
Hope that helps  (And I hope you keep him! Ifnot, I might have to come over there and bunny-nap him fromyou~ )


----------



## TinysMom

Some of y'all may remember Billy Sunny.....

This was him in December:










and here he is today.....




Whatta mean look like a lion?




See my ears...I'm a LOP....sheesh!



Doesn't my mama know a LOP when she sees one?



So what if I have a few extra hairs? 



Ok everyone...repeat after me.... "Billy Sunny is a LOP....Billy Sunnyis a LOP. ... Whatta mean Billy Sunny is a LIONlop.....???"






Yes...he badly needs to be groomed...


----------



## naturestee

Oh man he's cute! It seems likethere's a lot of lionlops in the UK, any idea if someone is trying tomake an actual breed out of them? Is anyone doing thathere? They're so darn cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I'm in LOVE. Note to self get on a plane to TEXAS tonight to BUNNYNAP that little beauty.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

*Some folks are doing them as a pet line - butI highly doubt they'll make it through ARBA considering how hard of atime lionheads are having. I suppose miracles can happen.

He has a black sister that I am hoping to find a good home for (hint,hint Haley ...if you come to Nationals...I could bringher!). If I don't find a good home for her - I will breedher and use her for the line - but I'm not overly fond of black as itis hard to find people (in my area) who like the black rabbits.

His sister is a cutie too....not quite as cute - not as long....but oh so sweet...

Peg

naturestee wrote: *


> Oh man he'scute! It seems like there's a lot of lionlops in the UK, anyidea if someone is trying to make an actual breed out ofthem? Is anyone doing that here? They're so darncute!


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh!,he's gorgeous! 

cheryl


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah - and his ears are 4.5" inches long. (Alionhead shouldn't have ears longer than something like 3.5" or 3" orsomething....I forget right off...).

He is cute.....and just dying to breed with a doe I have...I need to take her photo soon...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

OH MY GOD!

:thud::faint:


----------



## TinysMom

I have pictures of two does to share.

The first doe I'm showing is my little girl who is so loving (she'ssingle mane) and who tries to help me out in the rabbitry whenever Ihave babies make it out of the nestbox..

The second set of pictures are of his "partner". I'm not sureyet when I'm going to breed her - to be honest - she is SUPPOSED to bepure lionhead but she cropped up in a litter almost a year ago....


----------



## undergunfire

I love the little black lionhead! I can't wait to get mine! Ugh...10 more days!

I love Harlequin lionheads. Texas isn't too far from Arizona:run:.


The fiance would never buy me a coffee again if I ran all the way to texas or the air port, haha!:caffeine



_
- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## slavetoabunny

Oh my....Billy Sunny is sohandsome!!!!! Any chance he's going to be in Columbus withyou? I would love to give him a huge cuddle.(wonders how good security is at the Columbus airport...could he besnuck abourd?)


----------



## TinysMom

Nope. He's not going anywhere near any shows lest something happen to him....

I am thinking about breeding him back to his chocolate mama since he carries chocolate...

Can you imagine him in CHOCOLATE??

Peg*

slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Oh my....Billy Sunnyis so handsome!!!!! Any chance he's going to be in Columbuswith you? I would love to give him a huge cuddle.(wonders how good security is at the Columbus airport...could he besnuck abourd?)


----------



## Haley

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Broken Chinchilla buck - most of my broken bucks are "teddy" style andhe looks like that in the picture - but I actually think he's going toshed out and be nice. I am thinking seriously of keeping him sincepeople love brokens and I'd like to work with chinchilla a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a broken black doe who has MAJOR attittude. She was tenativelysold but then the person decided to get a broken tort buck from meinstead. So now I'm trying to decide...keep her? Sell her?


Eek! Cuteness overload. Look how fluffy they are! He looks like a "Fabio" or "Fred Astaire", someone fancy 

And keep her! Shes so pretty!


----------



## maherwoman

AAAAAHHHH!!!! I'm goin' crazyyyy!!! They're all so dang cute!!!

*Rosie runs in, gathers up the babies, and TAKES OFF!!!!*

"C'mon, babies!!!! Follow me!!!"


----------



## TinysMom

Well - she sold today. I like her - but she'sjust a bit too....bossy for me. I like my girls to be a bit moreaffectionate and less tempermental.

She is going to another breeder in Texas along with a black otter buck that carries chocolate.

I can see it now...broken black otter babies carrying chocolate...woo hoo!

She will be delivered to her new breeder at the Seguin, TX show on 3/17.



Peg
*
Haley wrote: *


> This is a broken black doe who has MAJOR attittude. She was tenativelysold but then the person decided to get a broken tort buck from meinstead. So now I'm trying to decide...keep her? Sell her?
> 
> 
> 
> Eek! Cuteness overload. Look how fluffy they are! He looks like a "Fabio" or "Fred Astaire", someone fancy
> 
> And keep her! Shes so pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some more photos of my handsome guy....I LOVE the markings on his saddle area..


----------



## Butterfinger

Woohoo! 
His saddle IS gorgeous.... It looks almost like a bird with its wings stretched out....
Maybe his name should be 'Phoenix', in that case


----------



## undergunfire

He is soooo gorgeous:bunnyheart.


I like the name Phoenix too!




_- Amy:brownbunny_


----------



## TinysMom

I LOVE the name Phoenix for him.

That is what I'm going to name him.

Peg


----------



## Butterfinger

Sweet 
So I take it that means you're keeping him?


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah. I hate to admit it - but I'm a sucker forthe chinchilla color. I have a squirrel doe (squirrel is the blueversion of chinchilla) that I think would do well bred to him (I thinkhe thinks so too). There is a VERY good chance he carries dilute and Icould wind up with "broken squirrel".

But its more than his looks - he just has an awesome personality. Helooks in the photo like he has an attitude but honestly its more like,"You do like how I look - dontcha? Did I do ok?Really? Did I pose alright for you mom?"

I probably should update this thread soon with what I'm keeping from myvarious litters...but first I think I'll share one more photo...in mynext post.

Peg*

Butterfinger wrote: *


> Sweet
> So I take it that means you're keeping him?


----------



## JadeIcing

OHHH!!


----------



## TinysMom

First - the story behind these pictures.

I have a buck that I've had a waiting list for rabbits from him for a year. FINALLY he gave me something - two litters.

One litter was with Romance and I'm keeping at least two out of thatlitter - a REW (ruby eyed / red eyed white) buck and a sable point doe.

The other litter was with Acacia. There were two REWs and I wanted tooffer one for the lionhead auction at Nationals. I make 1/2 of whathe/she sells for but the other half goes to help the lionhead club. Sofar - no one has offered a REW this year.

But I really wanted to offer a REW doe - not a buck - because thecommittee would like to have more does for the auction (they only pick12) and because does are more desired.

Well - Acacia had one REW doe. 

So what do I look for in a lionhead? Well - I look at bodytype - how does it sit and what does the topline look like? I look atmany things - but on in particular (one of the first things I look at)- is the ears.

I want rounded ears - preferably smaller - like a mouse's shape. Idon't want long pointy ears...or long ears that we call "Dumbo" or"mule" ears here.

I'm thinking about calling this doe "Sally Fields" since she played theFlying Nun - for those of you who aren't old enough to understand - Iapologize - but she had a big floppy hat and would get caught up in thewind ....








Needless to say - I am NOT offering her in the auction....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to say that Art &amp; I decided ona name last night for my single mane black otter doe that tries tobreak up any disturbances in the rabbitry and keep an eye on loosebabies.

Since she wants peace so much - we're gonna name her "Theresa".

Art says once we breed her and she has her babies - we can then call her "Mother Theresa".


----------



## JadeIcing

Awww. I like! I wonder why. 

Like always so cute!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, she's adorable, and yes I agree with the name Sally Fields as she does have those type ears.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

Sally is such a beautiful girl:hearts.




_- Amy_


----------



## TinysMom

I thought you folks might like to see the rest of Sally's litter:


This first sable point doe is the "pick" of the litter - hence I tendto refer to her right now as the "pick" doe. Gail Gibbons from Cimmaron(who holds the second certificate of development) asked about buyingher - but she's staying here. Her dad is from Cimmaron.




Pose? What's a Pose?



Oh...is this what you mean?


(Hey...I hear I'm getting a TEXAS name ..... is that good?)



This is the second choice sable point doe....



"What do you mean these ears make my head look fat?"

This is the sable point buck. He actually has some potential...




"Hey...its hard to not have red eyes when your mom is a REW.....so fix the camera- not me!"


And here is the REW brother in the litter




"I know I'm cute. I don't need no stinking breeder to tell me that. Now ... what do I get for a treat?"


Finally - here is the pick of the litter sitting in a basket with theothers. I was trying to get a good look at her "topline" and how shesits - but of course her sister got in the way.





Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

God. So many cute ones!

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through my photobucket accounttrying to find a picture of a blue tort for someone - and I came acrossthese photos of Miss Bea. For those who are new - I just HAD to sharethem again....(and yes, this happens in the book I'm writing too).


----------



## JadeIcing

OH MY GOD WOW!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh wow, she's so bee-u-ti-ful!!!! What a darling!!

:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Actually - Miss Bea's picture inspired the first scene in this section of the book. 

However, I'm including most of the chapter since so many of y'all know Tiny.

By the way, Stan is an artist (as a hobby) and he and Kate just wentout on their first date a week before this chapter. They went to an artgallery after spending the day at a mall (you'd have to read thechapter to understand that). This was his first time in herplace.

Only...in many ways it isn't her place. It was her grandmother's - andshe has kept it the same way her grandmother left it because she feelslike it would not be honoring her grandma's memory to change things...

(Except maybe adding the bunnies)??

By the way - this is the first draft. It will be going through at least two more edits before the publisher sees it.

~~~~

Stan was really lookingforward to seeing Kates place. He often learned a lot about peoplewhen he visited their home or office. He wasnt sure yet how hepictured Kates house. It was probably done in warm colors that matchedher vibrant personality. Judging by the way she enjoyed walking at thepark, he figured that she either decorated with greens or blues. Hepreferred browns but any of the colors of nature were fine with him.
As Stan walked in the house,he remembered to close his mouth in spite of his shock. Decades oldwallpaper covered the walls. The couch looked like it came out of the60s. It had velvet cushions? Wow, Kate really surprised him with hertaste.
Kate told him to look aroundwhile she went and got the coffee going. He looked around the room andtried to find a place to start looking. Everything seemed so busy withthe patterns and colors. He finally decided to go and look at thepainting over the fireplace. He had a feeling that this was one of theones Kate wanted to show him and he had to admit that for an olderpainting, it was pretty impressive. The artist had played with shadowsand light before some artists made it popular.
Stan stood back from thepainting a bit so he could better observe it. As he continued to lookaround the room, he couldnt help but feel like he had traveled back intime thirty years. The only thing in the room that even seemed likeKate was the statue that sat beside the fireplace. He moved closer tostudy it.
Wow. Hed never worked withceramics but he needed to know the name of this artist. The colors wereso lifelike. The hairs looked real. Hed never seen a rabbit like thisbefore. The pose was even interesting, as if the rabbit was trying towatch others without being noticed.
He found himself wanting toreach out and touch the statue. He wanted to pick it up and see whereit was made and if it was a limited edition. He glanced back in thedirection Kate had gone. Would she be upset if he examined this piececloser? He decided she wouldnt be upset because she had invited him toexamine the artwork and this was certainly high quality art.
He reached out towards thestatue. He wanted to touch it first, to see how lifelike the hairs feltin his hand. But as his fingers got close to the statue, it turned andblinked at him. He gasped and stepped back a step. He turned againtowards where Kate had gone. He knew she had a sense of humor. Had sheset this up with a remote and made it move? When he turned back to seethe statue againit was gone.
Stan rubbed his eyes. Hestarted to step back one more time when he felt something pulling onhis pant legs. Was he caught on a piece of antique furniture?. Stilllooking at the empty spot near the fireplace, he tugged on his pants tofree them. They tugged back. He looked down and screamed. 

Kate heard Stans scream and came running. What happened? 

Stan was standing near thefireplace and trying to pull his pant leg away from Tiny. He wasbacking away and obviously scared of the rabbit. She wasnt surewhether to laugh at him or feel sorry for him. For crying out loud,compared to his dog, Tiny wasnt that big.
Stan pleaded with her with hiseyes and his voice. Get him off me. Please. Get him off me now.

At the look on Stans face,Kate couldnt help herself. She started laughing. She laughed untiltears flowed down her cheeks. Stan was afraid of Tiny?

Stan tried to back away fromTiny but the more he backed away, the tighter Tiny held onto his pants.Finally he wound up half falling onto the couch. I beg you. Get himoff me.
Before he could say anotherword, Tiny let go of his pants and jumped up on the couch and startednudging him. Stan tried to back away but there was no place else to go.

How could Kate explain to Stanthat rabbits werent like dogs. You dont tell them what to do. Theywere more like a cat, you ask them to do something and hope theycomply. 

Tiny started to climb intoStans lap. He looked at Kate and said, Ill get you back for this ifyou dont get him off me. Tiny yawned as he stood up on Stans lap.Stan looked at Tinys teeth. Kate, Im begging you. Get him off.

He looked back where Kate hadbeen but she was gone. He was alone with this thing. He shrank backinto the couch.

To this day, he stillremembered the late October night when he and Ben watched Night of theLepus on tv. This thing reminded him of those monster bunnies as theysought to destroy everything in their path. True, theyd had some sortof serum given to them so they were bigger than humans. But the waythis rabbit was baring his teeth, Stan knew he wasnt going to livemuch longer. As his life flashed before his eyes, he prayed that Benwould adopt Belle.
Tiny, come get a banana.
As quickly as hed corneredStan, Tiny took off for Kate. Stan watched as the monster ran to herand started pawing at her arms and legs to get to his banana. 

Youre giving a rabbit abanana? I thought they liked carrots. Since when do rabbits likebananas?
Stan backed back onto thecouch as Tiny started towards him again at the mention of the wordbanana.

Tiny, come finish yourbanana. Leave Stan alone. Tiny turned away from approaching Stan to goback to his mistress. However, every once in a while he lifted his headand stared at Stan. Once he even twitched his ears.

Once Stan was able to breathenormally again he asked, What are you doing with a monster like that?


----------



## JadeIcing

I love it and can so see that happening.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Peg that was great, I wasn't expecting thestatue (Tiny ) to move, I laughed. I can hardly wait to readthe whole story. Promise me you will autograph my copy.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Oops - I should have made it clearer.

The statue is Miss Bea. She is also in the book.....in fact, she givesKate quite a run around her first night that she is there. (Should Ishare it??).

Later on in the book (but before Stan visits) the reader is introducedto the fact that when Miss Bea gets loose - she likes to sit on thefireplace...

...so the reader knows that the statue is Miss Bea and not Tiny.

Ok...maybe I should get Miss Bea's story here...??


----------



## TinysMom

Ok...here is where Kate agrees to foster Miss Bea...

Tiny heard Abby before Katedid and he started hopping down the hall to the bedroom before thedoorbell rang. Abby stood there with the cat carrier and prayed she wasdoing the right thing. Kate almost tripped on Tiny and Abby heard hershout, Tiny, one of these days youre going to break my neck, andthen a loud bang. It took Kate a couple more minutes to makeit to the door and her clothes were messed up, as if she had fallen.
Come in Abby. Im sorry ittook me so long to get here. Tiny decided to trip me on my way here.
Oh no. Are you ok?
Im fine. He damaged my pride but not much else.
As Abby and Kate entered theliving room, Tiny heard Abbys voice and came galloping down the hallat full speed. He rushed past Kate and threw himself at Abby, sniffingat her pockets for treats. Kate snapped, You traitor as Abby laughedat his antics. Shed braced herself for his leap and caught him in herarms. He fought being held but she cooed at him until he settled down.Then she placed him on the ground and said, Hello Tiny. He thumped ather and walked to the end of the couch. Then he sat down and stared ather. Apparently he couldnt understand why she didnt have any treatsfor him. He thumped again.
As if in reply, the catcarrier thumped back at him. He thumped once more. The carrier thumpedagain. Great. It looked like there were going to be thump wars going onif Abby didnt open up the carrier and introduce Miss Bea.
Abby said, Shall I introduce you to Miss Bea and tell you her story?
Kate replied, Why dont wesit on the couch and you tell me her story first. Then maybe Ill meether. However, would you like something to drink or eat?
After getting drinks, bothwomen sat down on the couch and Abby started with Miss Beas story.
Well, Miss Bea has been aclassroom rabbit this last year. Her owner was a kindergarten teacherwho is moving away in a few weeks. Miss Bea has visited some familiesover weekends and school vacations but she never bonded with anybody.The teacher wants the shelter to take her but we are out of cages. Oneof the parents offered to take her and let her loose out in the woods,but there is no way she could survive like that. She is a domesticrabbit and wouldnt know how to protect herself. She would be dead veryshortly.
Oh how sad. Poor bunny.
I cant even place her inanother home right now because she hasnt been socialized really. Infact, in some ways it seems as if shes been traumatized by the wholesituation. Shes somewhat aggressive and needs to be tamed and trainedto be around humans. I would adopt her and work with her but mylandlord has said I cant have any more animals. If you are willing totake her and take care of her, I will come over every few days and workon socializing her.
Well. Im not sure how Tiny will take it.
Upon hearing his name, Tinywalked over to the cat carrier and started sniffing at it. Then hestarted chinning it. As he walked by the door, a loud thump almostshook the whole carrier. Tiny thumped back, angry at being surprised.The cage thumped again.
Abby decided to break it up.She reached down and opened up the carrier. She put her hand in andbrought out a rabbit that was hissing and spitting mad. Kates eyesopened wide as she watched Abby contain the teeth and claws that weregoing around in circles in her lap. Abby whispered, Shhh Miss Bea, itwill be ok. Calm down.
Kate had been afraid of Tinybecause of his size, but she immediately backed away from Miss Beabecause of her attitude. This wasnt a rabbit. This was a mountain lionor a bearcat or some other angry creature. Shed never seen Tiny hissand growl like this rabbit did.
After a couple of minutes,Miss Bea calmed down in Abbys lap. Abby quietly called Kate closer tolook at her. Kate sat a bit closer and the movement sent Miss Bea intoaction again, her claws going in all directions. Abby continued to calmboth Kate and Miss Bea until both sat close together.
To keep from scaring Miss Bea,Abby continued in a whisper. Miss Bea is a harlequin patternedlionhead. This is a new breed. If you look closely, you can see she hasa mane around her head like a lion has. She also has a beautifulpattern of alternating colors, almost like a calico cat.
Tiny hopped closer to thecouch and tenatively put his front paws up by Abby. He shocked bothwomen and Miss Bea and she jumped out of Abbys arms and onto the backof the couch. From there she thumped twice.
Abby sighed. This wasnt goingas well as she hoped. She could see the look of doubt on Kates face.It was clear that Kate was pondering the decision but that she wantedto refuse to take Miss Bea. Abby didnt like to pressurepeople to take pets. She found that when folks were pressured, theynever really bonded with the pets they took. But at this point in timeshe was desperate. Her choices were to give Miss Bea back to theschoolteacher who would either have her put to sleep at a vet or letloose in the wild. She was out of options. Miss Bea wasnt even a yearold yet and she had the potential to be such a good rabbit.
Kate looked at Miss Bea again.She looked back at Tiny. Was it fair to Tiny for her to take Miss Bea?Of course, it wasnt like Miss Bea would be a forever bunny. She wouldjust be here for a few days. All that Kate would have to do is feed herand give her water.
Still yet, she was afraid ofthis rabbit. Miss Bea made Tiny look tame. Tenatively, she reached herhand out towards Miss Bea. She was ready to pull it back if Miss Beatried to bite her. However, the rabbit sat on Abbys lap and juststared at her, almost as if she wanted to trust Kate but wasnt sure ifshe could. Kate continued to stretch her hand out to the rabbit. MissBea lightly flinched as Kate touched her, but then Kate started rubbingthe base of her ears and Miss Bea laid her head back and startedgrinding her teeth together in tooth purrs. It almost appeared asthough she was smiling and her whole body relaxed. Kate continued torub her ears and talk to her softly and the rabbits breathing slowedas she continued to grind her teeth contentedly.
Tiny watched from the floorand then stood on his back legs and put his front legs on Kates lap.She called Tiny up on the couch and he jumped up on her lap. Miss Beastiffened her back and Abby started to rub her ears while Kate pettedTiny. This was the true test for Katehow the two rabbits would respondto each other. 
To her amazement, Tiny sniffedat Miss Bea and then started nudging her with his nose. She looked athim and tried to hop away, but Abby held onto her. Tiny sniffed heragain and then he started to groom her head. Kate could even feel therabbits quivering as Tiny came closer to groom her more. 
Kate stared at the two rabbitsand marveled at Tinys actions. She still wasnt sure that taking therabbit would be the best thing for Tiny, but she knew it was the bestthing for Miss Bea. 
Ok. Ill take care of her.But you need to socialize her so she can get a home of her own. Tinymight allow her to stay here now but I really dont want two rabbits.
It was almost as if Miss Beaunderstood Kates words for she turned and started grooming Tiny inreturn. Tiny continued to groom her and allow her to groom him foranother moment and then jumped down on the floor and started exploringher carrier. 
Abby handed the lionhead toKate while she went out to the car for the cage shed purchased. Katewas thrilled when Miss Bea settled down in her lap and allowed her tostroke her back along with rubbing her ears. Perhaps caring for MissBea would not be so bad after all.
Abby returned withthe cage shed purchased and a grocery bag of carrots and treats forTiny and Miss Bea. Together, the women placed Miss Bea in her new homeand took it to Kates bedroom so the two rabbits could sleepside by side. 
Abby asked Kate towatch her as she fed Miss Bea. When she opened the cage door, therabbit lunged at her hand with claws outstretched. Abby put her hand onMiss Beas head and pushed her downward, into a submissive pose. Duringthe whole time she did this, she whispered to Miss Bea, Its ok baby.Youre a good girl. You just need to learn to trust people.Miss Bea continued to struggle against Abby and every time she tried toclaw her or bite her, Abby held her down and whispered, Good girl,Miss Bea. Good girl. 
Eventually the rabbit settledinto a back corner of her cage and let Abby put food in her bowl. Abbyexplained to Kate that Miss Bea needed to learn to trust people and notattack them. When Kate asked why Tiny didnt do that, Abby explainedthat Tiny was already socialized and that he was a neutered male, so hewas less likely to feel territorial. She explained that female rabbitssee their cages as their territory and they need to defend their homes.Abby explained it so well that Kate felt bad for Miss Bea because sheknew the rabbit didnt yet trust her enough to understand theintrusions into her cage.
After setting up Miss Beascage, the two women walked back out the living room. Abby laughed atthe sight of Tiny, his head stuck in the grocery bag as he grabbedanother carrot. It looked like hed had at least two other carrotsbased upon the shards of carrot that surrounded him. He had also pulledout the box of raisins and the package of yogurt treats but was unableto open them on his own. Kate shook her head and said, What am I goingto do with him? I love him so much but sometimes it is almost likehaving a toddler around the house. Abby said, At least youre notalone any moreright?
The women settled on the couchwhile Abby said, Now for my second question. It has to do with theshelter.



(Abby has actually come by to also ask Kate to help out at the shelteron Saturdays just for a couple of weeks.....not knowing that Craig isgoing to ask Stan...and that is how the two start being friends....).


----------



## JadeIcing

:bunnydance:No rush....:tantrum:butyouneedtofinishcauseIwanttoreaditall!

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## TinysMom

This is where Kate relays the story of her first night with Miss Bea to Abby...

(Kate has actually "met" Stan when she did a mystery shop and wound upshopping him on his first day at his new job. To say it did not go wellis a major understatement. Her nickname for him (she also ran into himother places) is "Mr. Congeniality".)

Kate parked her VW on the back side of the shelter. She figured itwould be best if she left the front spaces for people who came forpets. She remembered how heavy Tinys carrier had been the day shecarried him out and she was close to the front door. She didnt want tomake others walk that far.
She was about ten minutesearly, thanks to Tiny and Miss Bea. She could hardly wait to see Abbyand tell her about the latest developments with the rabbits. She knewthat Abby would laugh about the relationship the unlikely pair haddeveloped. She knew she had never expected to see Miss Bea snoozingbeside Tiny and was shocked by how well they got along together.
Kate still wasnt sure howAbby talked her into doing this. Volunteering at the shelter for thenext three Saturdays? She really wasnt used to animals that much andwhile she was growing to love Tiny a lot, she didnt see herself as ananimal person. Still yet, she and Abby were starting tobecome good friends and they talked together on the phone at least acouple of times per week. She thought shed enjoy working with Abby.Abby needed her and Kate was a sucker when it came to being needed. Itwas a trait shed picked up from her grandmother.
Abby pulled in the parking lotjust then, followed by two other cars. All three cars parked in backand Kate watched as Mr. Congeniality got out of one of them. Was thisAbbys boss shed mentioned? Kate wanted to sink down into her seat ordrive out of the lot. This couldnt be happening to her. This man whodisdained everything she worked for couldnt be Abbys boss.
Oh well, it was only for threeSaturdays and only four hours each time. She could survive 12 hours. Sowhat if he seemed arrogant and didnt know how to deal with people. Shecould do this. She was here for the animals and she was here for Kate.
Abby ran to her car and gaveKate a big hug as Kate stepped out of her car. She motioned to the menand yelled, Craig, come here. I want you to meet our new volunteer.
The shorter man with glasseswalked over to the two women. Kate felt her body relax as heapproached. Perhaps Mr. Congeniality had simply come to adopt a pet? Hewas an hour early, but that was ok. At least she wouldnt have to spendthree Saturdays in his company.
Kate shook Craigs hand as heintroduced himself to her. He gave Abby a brief hug and said, This isgreat. We both were able to recruit a suckeruh, I mean volunteer.Welcome Kate! He motioned to the other man, Stan, come here and meetour other new volunteer. Her name is Kate.
Stan walked over to the groupand smiled shyly. For some reason, Kate looked familiar to him. He knewthat things like this happened in small towns. Everybody knew eachother and everyone looked familiar. However, he didnt expect it tohappen to him so soon.
He held out his hand and shookAbbys hand first. She shook his hand and then grabbed him and gave hima hug. Sorry buddy. Around here we hug volunteers. Were grateful tohave the help. Right Craig? She looked at Craig and smiled.Then he turned to Kate and shook her hand. She seemed hesitant atfirst, perhaps she was shy? He couldnt help but remark, Im sorry forstaring. But you look so familiar to me for some reason.
He decided that she had to beshy. A blush crept into her cheeks and she stammered for a moment andthen said, I think that happens a lot in small towns like this. Youveprobably seen me in a store somewhere.
He smiled and said, That mustbe it. Well, Im glad Im not the only new volunteer today.
Craig lightly punched him onthe arm and said, So hows Belle? Did you leave her with her own setof paints? At the look of confusion on the faces of Kate and Abby,Craig explained, I was visiting Stan the other night to ask him tovolunteer and Belle decided to help him paint the den. Both womenlaughed and Stan smiled.
You wouldnt believe how longit took her to be willing to walk by the room without whimpering. Ithink she still remembers her bath and scolding.
All four continued talking asthey headed for the front entrance. As they walked in Craig said,Abby, why dont you have Kate work with you on the cats and smallanimals and Stan can work with me today with the dogs. Is that ok witheveryone?
Kate smiled and said, Oh yes, please. Im afraid of dogs. 
Abby replied, You know I prefer the cats over dogs any day.
Stan said, Will I be working with large dogs or puppies like Belle?
Craig said, Dont worry aboutit. You wont have to work with anyone youre scared of.
The foursome broke apart aseach pair went their separate way. Kate sighed with relief that shewould be working with Abby. She wasnt sure if it was because shewouldnt be working with the dogs or if she would not have to work withStan. She had to admit that he did have a nice smile and when he wasntworking in the bookstore, he did seem to be personable. Perhaps thenickname of Mr. Congeniality wasnt fair and she had judged him tooharshly. 
Abby interrupted her thoughts,So how is my big boy doing? Is he getting used to the idea of sharingyou with another rabbit?
Kate laughed. You mean am I getting used to sharing him with another rabbit?
Abbys eyes opened wide. Youmean the two have bonded already? Do tell. What has been happening?
The two women cleaned cagesand fed the animals while Kate replayed the events of the last few days.

It all started the same nightKate got Miss Bea. After Abby left, Kate got the rabbits fed andsettled for the night. As usual, she left Tinys kennel door open butkept him locked in her room. She figured that since Miss Bea was shutin her cage, the two would get along just fine and there would be nofights over territory.
A couple of hours after shewent to bed, Kate heard thumping. Tiny started jumping on the bed andrunning around the room. She woke up enough to tell him to settle downor shed put him in his kennel and lock his door. Then she felt himjump on heronly it wasnt Tinyit couldnt be Tiny. It wasnt heavyenough. She felt the weight on her again  sitting on her chest. Sheopened one eye and saw two beady eyes staring at her face. She closedher eye and then opened both eyes. The eyes came closer to her face andshe wanted to scream. Then, the eyes backed away as Miss Bea sat on herhaunches and started cleaning her face, staring at Kate the whole time.
Miss Bea was out of her cage.Miss Bea was sitting on her chest. Tiny was thumping and having a fit.What was happening? Was this all a bad dream? She wasnt sure if shewanted to wake up or not.
As suddenly as she was onKates chest, Miss Bea hopped back off and got on the floor. Thethumping got louder and even Kate could tell that Tiny was angry. Shetried to hush Tiny while she stared at Miss Bea. What was this devilrabbit doing out of her cage? Why was Tiny thumping?
Then she saw him. Tiny was inMiss Beas cage. He was locked in Miss Beas cage while the littledevil ran around the room and then entered his cage and chinned hisfood bowl, water bottle and litter box. As Tiny watched her, he rattledthe cage door with his teeth and continued thumping.
Miss Bea was claiming HISturf? Kate didnt think so. She got up out of bed and went tocatch Miss Bea. The chase was on.
Miss Bea ran under the bed.After several attempts to get her out, Kate went to her kitchen and gota broom to shoo her out. Miss Bea ran out from under the bed and outthe bedroom door that Kate had accidentally left open. Score one forthe rabbit. Kate ran after her. Tiny continued thumping.
Miss Bea ran to the kitchen,then the dining room. Kate chased her under the desk where the rabbitpromptly nipped her. Another point for the rabbit. As Kate yelled atthe rabbit, she took off for the bathroom. As Kate ran into thebathroom, she tripped over the rabbit dashing out the door. The rabbitscored again..
Kate was determined to catchher now. She ran into the bedroom. No Miss Bea. She went back down thehall, and with a honeyed voice called, Miss Bea, oh come here littledarling. Her mind added the words, So I can strangle you.
Kate trapped Miss Bea underthe couch but she didnt have her broom with her. She went and fetchedthe broom, only to find the rabbit had disappeared again. Score anotherone for the rabbit. Miss Bea 4, Kate O.
Kate searched the house forthe rabbit. Her racing heartbeat matched Tinys continual thumping. Shefinally found Miss Bea trying to hide behind the refrigerator. Ivegot you now she exclaimed as she grabbed for Miss Beas rump. Miss Beatwisted out of her hand and took off, thumping at her. She was leftwith a few strands of fur in her hand. Greatnow she had two rabbitsthumping. Score another point for the rabbit? Would the rabbit give upat 5 points? 7 points?
Kate was not giving up. Norabbit could outsmart her. Okmaybe this rabbit could. But not forlong. Kate had a college degree for crying out loud. Certainly shecould catch a rabbit.
She decided to try enticingMiss Bea to come to her for a treat. She went to the frig and got twocarrots. One was for Miss Bea and one would be for Tiny. She knew Tinymight calm down once he had something to eat.
Tiny. Hed stopped thumping.Was he all right? Had the devil bunny hurt him? She raced down thehallway to the bedroom, hoping to find Tiny ok. She stopped in thedoorway and didnt know whether to laugh or cry.
Tiny was back in his cage.Miss Bea was back in her cageand her door was shut. When Kate walkednear her cage, Miss Bea thumped. Tiny replied with a thump of his own.Kate debated between strangling the rabbit and giving her the carrotshe carried. She decided giving Miss Bea the carrot was the bestchoice. She dropped a carrot in Tinys cage and one in Miss Beas cageand then went to the bed to sit down. Tiny grabbed his carrot and ateit immediately. Miss Bea sniffed at the carrot and turned her back toKate and started grooming herself. Score another point forthe devil herself.
By the time Kate was donetelling the tale, Abby was hunched over holding her sides and cryingbecause she was laughing so hard. She had stopped cleaning cages atscore one for the rabbit and couldnt continue until Kate was done.Oh hon. You should be a comedian. It sounds like the devil rabbit cangive you plenty of material. So tell me, how are Tiny and Miss Beagetting along now? And did you figure out how Miss Bea got out of thecage?
Both women tried to start back to work as Kate continued with the story.
Oh yes, I figured out how thebrat gets out of the cage. She opens the door and lets herself out.What is even worse is that Tiny seems fascinated by her cage and assoon he goes in to check out her food, she shuts the door on him and heis trapped.
No. She does? But you saidyou had to share him with her. I was worried they would fight if theywere both out together.
Oh, I was worried too. Butno, that isnt what has happened at all. I think Id be happier if theyfought a bit. Instead, Tiny has decided to become her protector. Theynow sleep together in his cage and if I go to catch her, she runsbehind him and he wont let me catch her. In fact, if I try to grabher, he nudges my hand and he almost nipped me once. Youd think he washer Kate struggled for an adequate word. She remembered the classicmovie with Marlon Brando. Youd think he was her GodFather. He wasmaking me a deal I couldnt refuse. Leave the gal alone or hell nipme.
Abby broke out into peals oflaughter again. The Godfather? Forget thathes THE BUNFATHER!
The two women were stilllaughing when Stan walked in the room. He looked at them and said,What is a bunfather? They burst into laughter again and Abby laughedso hard that tears flowed down her cheeks.
Kate had to reply because Abbycouldnt speak. Nothing. A private joke really. What can I do foryou? Kates smile even showed in her eyes.
Craig sent me over to tellyou folks that we open in five minutes. Can one of you man the desk ordo you need to finish up here?
Abby composed herself enoughto answer, Tell Craig we still have a few more cages to do and thenwell be out.
Stan left the room mutteringto himself, Bunfather. Whatever. No wonder guys never understandwomen. The two women broke into laughter again. Stan had to admit tohimself that Kate had a nice laugh. He wished he could make her laughlike that. It had been a long time since hed heard a woman laugh.


----------



## TinysMom

And this is Kate's story she shares with Abby on the second weekend she works at the shelter..


Kate was getting ready toleave for the day when Abby asked her how things were going with therabbits. Kate started to laugh and said, Just fine if youre willingto help with my grocery bill. At Abbys startled look, Kate started toexplain.
It was Monday night and I wastired as I got home from work. All I wanted to do was rest and finishup a bit of paperwork. But when I walked in the back door, I realizedthat Miss Bea and Tiny had gotten loose somehow during the day and goneexploring in the kitchen. They got into my lower cupboards where I keepmy cereal and pulled out every package I had. Tiny was so busy tryingto get all of the raisins out of the raisin bran that he didnt eventry to take off and hide. Miss Bea was dancing back and forth betweenthe fruit loops and cheerios and I think she was already on a sugarhigh.
Abby groaned. Oh no.
Oh yesand it gets evenbetter. Now whenever I go out in the morning and start pouring myselfsome cereal, the two rascals come running. If I dont give them some,Tiny starts pulling at my clothes and Miss Bea starts trying to nip myfeet. So I not only have to pour myself a bowl of cereal, but I have topour three bowls of cereal.
Three? Cant they share one bowl?
I guess not. Tiny wants tohog the whole bowl and Miss Bea sits in the bowl until Tiny leaves. SoTiny gets a bowl of raisin bran with some corn puffs and part of abanana and Miss Bea gets cheerios with a couple of fruit loops and someraisin bran. She eats the bran flakes and Tiny finishes up her raisinsfor her.
When Abby started laughingagain, Kate said, You think thats funny? You try going through thecheckout line with four boxes of cereal and having the cashier start tolecture you about the dangers to your kids health at eating fruitloops. At least it wasnt cocoa puffs. I told Tiny and Miss Bea thatthey couldnt have my Cocoa Puffs. With that, Kate started laughingtoo.


----------



## TinysMom

I just took some more photos - I'm really kinda proud of these guys although they aren't all showable.

Buck #1



Is this a good head shot?




Of course I can pose...

Buck #2



My skirt needs working on? MOM..I'm a BUCK!



Wow- I wonder if I can see a doe from here?



No - I won't let you get a clear shot of my face....

Buck #3



Fine - you can see my side but not my face..



Ok...if you insist. Am I cute yet?


----------



## TinysMom

Thought I'd update everyone after the show yesterday.

Buck #2 in the message above...is a DOE! No wonder she has such a nice skirt.

I have a siamese sable buck that I'll share photos of later - he isnamed Mischief and I might have shared his photos before - he took Bestof Breed at show A yesterday. A little black buck took Best OppositeSex of Breed in show B yesterday.

And the really awesome news...

*I did NOT bring ANY new bunnies home.

NONE.

At ALL.

(It is possible! WOO HOO).

Peg
*


----------



## naturestee

Yay! Go Peg! Both on the show wins and coming home with less rabbits than you went there with.

Can we get pics of the ones that did well?


----------



## TinysMom

Mischief as a baby:













Mischief now:




Do we gotta work with that clicky thing again?



A smirk? Sure...I can do a smirk..



Mom - I'm getting frustrated...



Aren't you worried this pose makes my butt look fat?



hey - won't I look smaller if you are that far away?




Sure - go ahead and get the other side too..



This is the last one mom...


I will have to take a photo of him with his blue ribbon - it is reallynice. I was really pleased that he took Best of Breed. He is definitelygoing to go to Nationals to compete against the "big boys". He may notdo well as he'll be going up against the top breeders...but that's ok. 

I will also have to take photos of the black baby - I think the only ones I have of him are when he ate supper with Tiny once..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Here is his half brother (same father).....he really looks nicer than these photos show..


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Congratulations! Yeah, I'd like to see pics with the Blue Ribbon!


----------



## TinysMom

I just had to share with you guys a neat websitefor lionheads. Kelly breeds more for color than she does"body type" - and she sells a LOT of pets. She has some of the cutestrabbits I've seen for lionheads - even if I can't breed with most ofthem (still yet, I am getting three - maybe four - from her atNationals).

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/lionheadrabbitsforsale.php

Peg

I just love the brokens and the vienna marked rabbits (they almost look like dutches)......


----------



## TinysMom

I just shared Buffalo Creek's information a bitago - I thought I'd go ahead and share with you the babies I'm gettingfrom her. I wound up changing my mind on a chocolate sport I wasgetting..but here are the ones I'm getting so far...








DoubleMane broken blue doe







Double Mane Blue doe




Double Mane Chocolate Buck




Double Mane chocolate tort buck





and from other breeders:


BunJovi - he carries "tort" even though he's black (he carries REW too)




BlueBlood - double mane black buck





Triad - broken tort buck




Plus I'm looking at two other cuties....should I show them off? I guess I will..

These two girls are sisters...and the REW *maybe* be hiding broken behind the REW genes so I would have to test breed her...










Peg

P.S. Ooops - I almost forgot Ariel - she was my first purchase!


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Double Mane Blue doe




Oh my I want this one!!!!!!


----------



## maherwoman

Awww ....a Pebbles lookalike (Spring's baby)!!!!! CUTE!!
*
JadeIcing wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Double Mane Blue doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I want this one!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JadeIcing

*This one is mine when I bunnynap her...h34r2*

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Awww ....a Pebbles lookalike (Spring's baby)!!!!! CUTE!!
> *
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Double Mane Blue doe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my I want this one!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

:no::no:

:not listening

:censored2::censored2::censored2:

:lalalala::lalalala:


In other words....NO WAY IS ANYONE BUNNY NAPPING HER....EVEN IF I HAVE TO PUT THE BUNFATHER ON DUTY WITH UNLIMITED CRAISINS!

Now....about her kids she'll have some day...


Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to need some help naming some of these rabbits. Here is the situation....

BlueBlood is going to be the main herd buck at first for my blue herd.I'm going to have 3 girls here...the little blue one everyone wants tobunnynap, the broken blue one and my blue doe that I've shared picturesof before.

My blue doe will be named either "Blueblood's Lady" or "Blueblood's Treasure" or something like that. 

(I can not change Blueblood's name - he has sired rabbits and is on pedigrees).

But the other two does - HELP?

The babies that are showable will be receiving names along the lines ofroyalty, "Lady Blueblood" and "Viscount Blue" and stuff like that.

But these two girls aren't "from" Blueblood so they can't have royalnames....but I want it to go well w/ royal titles as they may havedaughters named after them.....

I thought of something like "Daisy Mae" for the broken blue...where itsa bit of a commoner name...but she'll be "marrying" (breeding) intoroyalty...

Am I making any sense at all?

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, my Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"said their is nothing common about her name. (LOL) She wouldbe honoured if you choose to name one of yours Daisy Mae.

Picture attached so you can see what royalty looks like. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Starina

I just wanted to let you know that my MIL wasbeing nosy and asked me what I was doing on the computer. I told her"looking at rabbits." She spotted your lionheads and almost died.:laugh:She started laughing and saying how cute they are! I justthought that you would like to know how much she enjoyed them. She isasking me to find out how much it would be to get one, and if there areany in our area! :bunnydance:Looks like we might have anotherconvert!

~Star~


----------



## TinysMom

I just HAVE to share Cathy's photo. She is themom of the REW and the Broken Siamese Sable doe I just arranged to buy(I shared their photos earlier today).

She's SOOOOO CUTE!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Susan...your Daisy Mae is GORGEOUS.

If she does not mind sharing her name with a broken blue lionheaddoe.....I would be honored to use the name. I think your doe is sogorgeous I'm going to forbid Tiny from looking at her photos or he'llbe out of here in a hearbeat....

Peg


----------



## CrazyMike40

Peg I am sorry that I have not postedin here before but I did not see the thread until just now. What anamazing family you have 

They are absolutely cute !!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## Michaela

:shock::inlove:

For names, how about Michaelahehe


----------



## polly

Hi Peg i just wanted to post and say how much iagree with you about breeders, one of the breeders we have got stockfrom does not handle the babies at all until 8 weeks to sex them andput them back in cage, it then takes us ages to get them to trust us,hate being picked up and even had one with very scary bug eyes whenpetted just would really wig out. we handle all our babies from day oneand our babies (when we get them) are major people buns it makes such adifference! When u get them scared you can never see theirpersonalities for the fear.


----------



## TinysMom

I would do that except for one thing...

.....if I started naming bunnies after my favorite forum folks....

I'd have to build a BARN and have lots and lots and lots more bunnies than I have now...

Oh well...

The broken blue doe is Daisy Mae and the blue doe may be named"Geraldine" (I wanted something that sort of sounded highbrow...but Imay actually change it to Diana instead...). 

Now to come up for a name for my broken siamese sable doe...she's just soooo cute! 

Peg*

Michaela wrote: *


> :shock::inlove:
> 
> For names, how about Michaelahehe


----------



## Butterfinger

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I would do that except for one thing...
> 
> .....if I started naming bunnies after my favorite forum folks....
> 
> I'd have to build a BARN and have lots and lots and lots more bunnies than I have now...
> 
> Oh well...
> 
> The broken blue doe is Daisy Mae and the blue doe may be named"Geraldine" (I wanted something that sort of sounded highbrow...but Imay actually change it to Diana instead...).
> 
> Now to come up for a name for my broken siamese sable doe...she's just soooo cute!
> 
> Peg*
> 
> Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :shock::inlove:
> 
> For names, how about Michaelahehe
Click to expand...

Diana, huh? I thought you just said you weren't namingrabbits after forum members  (Myself and oneother person, I think, are named that) 
As for an upper-classy sounding name....I always thought 'Samantha' sounded pretty upper-class.


----------



## JadeIcing

That is why my Samantha got it. I thought she had a queen personality.


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share this - I got it in my emailtoday. They bought these rabbits 6 weeks ago I think - I'llhave to look it up.

~~~~

Madison's little sable point did great at thefashion show. She dressed him up in a tee shirt with sunglasses, a hat and put him in her groovy girl car. We namedhim Diamond Rio as his "stage name". He was just perfect thewhole time. He is verygentle. The otherbunny which she calls Skipper is a little more spirited, but also verysweet. We love them both.

~~~

I'm going to email her and ask her what their names are....I think thisis just so wonderful. I love it when folks tell me stuff like this.This couple came all the way from Houston (8 hours one way) to get mylionheads and they are so happy - and so am I.

Ok - I just looked this all up - they got the rabbit 2/9 from me....andthey dressed it up and on 2/27 she told me that they were taking theone rabbit all dressed up to a show at Petco.

So I think that is pretty good timing for a rabbit settling in and getting used to the new family.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Hey...I just thought of something...can I watch MY baby lionhead growing up??

Or maybe you can take pics every other week, or something, so I can have a running blog for her myself?


----------



## maherwoman

"Um...breeder mama.....why don't you have any pictures of ME in this thread????"


----------



## TinysMom

I can try to do pictures later this week - I'mstill trying to get my book proposal done and submitted to thepublisher and that is my main priority- then I've got about 10 bookreviews to get caught up on (I'm way way way behind on my book reviewsfor a couple of websites).

But I'll try to get more photos this week when I take photos for mywebsite of the rabbits that are for sale for Nationals. I've told folksmy site would be updated by 4/1....

I need to make myself stay off this forum for aout 48 hours straight and just work work work....but you notice...I don't do it!

Peg
*
maherwoman wrote: *


> "Um...breeder mama.....why don't you have any pictures of ME in this thread????"


----------



## Katrina

They are so adorable. If I lived anywhere nearyou I would be there in a second to get one. I am tempted right now andI liveabout24 hours away from you. Urgh! Stoptempting me!


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - well....we'll be traveling to Columbus,OH the first week in May...and maybe dropping off rabbits along the way(um...arranged pickups guys - we're not just gonna stop the car anddrop a rabbit off...).

Peg :bunnydance:

P.S. I have to get back to my book proposal but the forum is so much more fun!
*
Katrina wrote: *


> They are so adorable. If Ilived anywhere near you I would be there in a second to get one. I amtempted right now and I liveabout24 hours away fromyou. Urgh! Stop tempting me!


----------



## TinysMom

Related...but unrelated...

I just submitted the book proposal (and said I'd have the book done by4/15 if they wanted to see it). Now I will hopefully have some time totake photos...

WOO HOO...

Peg


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

That's wonderful Peg! Ya know, you'vegone through so much, and after your wonderful Spice, and youstillmanaged this (because of her). You reallyshould be proud of yourself.:hug:


----------



## Haley

Soo...can I see a pic of Daisy's sister who looks so much like her? 

*Bad Haley!*


----------



## maherwoman

Here ya go!


----------



## maherwoman

That's REALLY WONDERFUL!!! YAY!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> Related...but unrelated...
> 
> I just submitted the book proposal (and said I'd have the book done by4/15 if they wanted to see it). Now I will hopefully have some time totake photos...
> 
> WOO HOO...
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks for posting that - she's so cute I just had to let it post again...

Actually - they're both cute....and their littermates are cute..and darn it..

almost all baby bunnies are cute.

I hope to do photos tomorrow but I have to do my website photos firstfor my sales to Nationals or I won't be able to afford to go toNationals!

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> Here ya go!


----------



## undergunfire

OH! OH! OH! Send me one of Daisy's sisters:bunnyheart.

I am addicted to lionheads now. I just love Madilyn and herpersonality. I can't imagine how amazing your lionheads are! I swear,my next bun is coming from you, so you must keep breeding for anotherfew years:biggrin:.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Unfortunately, that is the truth about lionheads(and other breeds too) - once you find one that is right for you - theybecome addicting!

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> I am addicted to lionheads now.
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire

You've got that right!:inlove:



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman

Absolutely no problem (in posting thepicture). I figure you've got enough going on in your neck ofthe woods, and since I had it anyway, why the heck not? 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Haley

Lionheads are such a fun breed! I hate to makegeneralizations about breeds, but most of the lionheads Ive met have acertain quality to them. Curious, and inquisitive, maybe? Very smarttoo!


----------



## TinysMom

I have found that by nature most of my lionheadsare naturally curious. Unfortunately, when I got started, Art was like,"Let's see if we can make them smarter by giving them extra toys andplaying "peek-a-boo" and stuff like that with them.

Now I have smarter moms and they're passing it on to their kits (or so I swear) and life is...."interesting".

Art &amp; I frequently joke though that having the girls out in therabbitry is like having a bunch of 2 year olds around. Leave the gateopen for 3 seconds and they're jumping it to get into the house. 

Sometimes the back door will be open (like it has been the last fewdays) and a cat will jump the gate into the house and knock it open -and I can count on the girls being strewn all over the house in lessthan 5 minutes....heading off to see what they can explore.

As soon as they see us - they take off for the gate again and startjumping it back in 'cause they KNOW they're not where they should be.


Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Lionheads are such a funbreed! I hate to make generalizations about breeds, but most of thelionheads Ive met have a certain quality to them. Curious, andinquisitive, maybe? Very smart too!


----------



## Haley

haha, I know just what you mean! 

I call Tumnus my little velociraptor (think JurassicPark)because he is always watching me. I hate to admit it,but he is often smarter than I am. When I try and trick him, he alwaysknows. And as my boyfriend put it "Ive given hima littlesentry" in Lucy..he's always sending her out to scope out the perimeterof his area


----------



## TinysMom

Susan was so kind - she sent Tiny an Easter Hat and sent one for Miss Bea.

Miss Bea had other words for Susan's kindness...here are a few of thephotos from the photo shoot. I won't share Miss Bea's language as I'dhave to censor it.

(She says her next hat is a CROWN)...


----------



## JadeIcing

That beyond cute, soooo cute!


----------



## TinysMom

I just looked at her photo again - I didn't realize she still had some yogurt on her nose!

I'd given her yogurt today as a treat (just a tad bit) and she dove into it like there was no tomorrow....

ARG!

I'll have to retake her photo without the yogurt....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Hehe. She just wants you to work more.


----------



## maherwoman

HEHE!! GO, Miss Bea!! She's really rockin' that hat! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## undergunfire

Miss Bea is so gorgeous! I loooove that hat, so much.:inlove:





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Oh....Daisy.....Daisy......give me your answer true...

I'm half crazy....over that hat on you...

(ok - so my creativity just ran out)..

Here are some photos of Daisy..






There's got to be a way down from here....



Uh uh....I'm not putting that thing on....



Aw.....breeder mom...that's no fair!



I'm telling you - this hat is gonna make my head look fat...



I don't care if my new mama wants lots of cute photos....



See...I'm cute without a hat...



I have pretty markings near my eyes...



and I'll let her see the markings on my back a bit..



That's my sister giving you the butt.....I'd like to - but I need to keep an eye on you...


----------



## TinysMom

Now I think all of these are Daisy's sister.

Daisy is smaller than her sister and her ear is "slicker" whereby her sister's ear is furrier...

So I hope I haven't made any boo-boos in the photos..


----------



## maherwoman

[align=left]*LOOK!! MY BABY!!! *
[/align]
She's so beautiful (hat or no)!!! 

I really think she's wonderful...my daughter and I are totally melting over those pictures...what a sweetie!!!!! 
:inlove::hearts

What a cutie pie!! 

I'm going to save those pictures on my computer and add them to herfolder in my Photobucket account.  I think I'lladd them to our Bunny Blog, too!! 

Hugs and LOTS of love for those pictures!!! :hearts

Rosie &amp; the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

As Rosie knows, I went to get the girls to take their photos and mama was nursing them. So I had to wait a few minutes.

But I find many times they like to snooze after nursing - so the girls were not in the best mood for photos...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

SO CUTE!!!

I have to say that I really think they're both really cute...but I love my girl! 

That hat is so adorable on them both. 

Thank you SO MUCH for posting those pictures, Peg!!!


----------



## undergunfire

Daisy and her sister are just sooooo gorgeous!:bunnyheart





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share some vidoes of weanlings playing on the porch....










Oh - and I'm wrong in the video about their cage size - it is biggerthan what I quote....and they'll be getting new cages in about a week...

Two more videos will be posting soon too...I hope.


----------



## TinysMom

Video three - yes - I lied to the bunnies.....(I apologized later - off camera)


----------



## JadeIcing

Video 2 at the end the little white buck that darts is soooo cute!


----------



## TinysMom

And here is video four...


----------



## JadeIcing

So how many people are joining me on the bunnynapping trip to Pegs?


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, I'm ALL IN for a trip to Peg's...hehe!!!

I've only watched two videos so far....but I'm wondering something....

Peg, would you be willing to get a video of my baby, either with herfamily or alone?? That would TOTALLY make my day!!!

Oh, by the way.....BEAUTIFULLY-sounding windchimes!! I'vebeen thinking recently about getting some...I think they'd be splendidout in front of our door.


----------



## TinysMom

Rosie,

I am going to try to take a video or two of Daisy and her family laterthis weekend but I'm about to return to "book mode" since the book issupposed to be done by 4/15. Plus...I need to recharge my batteries(again). And I only have the one pen and don't want to makethese ones move back to their cage.

I'm actually freeing up another cage so I can split these guys uptonight between two cages - but they'll be back to back so they can seeeach other....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Aww....they are just too cute!!! Baby bunnies remind me of popcorn...

Okay, I shall remain patient, hehe!  Really, it'sabsolutely no bother...she's worth the wait!  

Love and hugs and lots of encouragement for your book-writing!! 

Rosie and the Girls :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire

Jade....I'd join you in a heart beat!


I looooove those little sable points:inlove:.




What Lionhead don't I love?




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I was writing and I had a phone call. Someone here locally was wanting rabbits...baby rabbits.

Now you guys have seen the videos - you know I have rabbits right now - right?

I (gasp)...lied.

Ok - I didn't quite lie. 

I said, "I don't have any babies"

(I do).

He was like, "When can I get one?" 

and I said, "I won't have any more rabbits available for about a month- you'll have to check back sometime after Easter...a few weeks..".

I just can't sell a rabbit right now unless it is to someone I know.

I feel bad for lying - but in a way - it wasn't. I mean - I reallydon't have any that I'll make available right now other than to peoplewho have bought from me before.

But I feel guilty for sort of lying..

ARG

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

Do NOT feel guilty. You did what you had to do....protected your babies.

This whole Easter thing makes me so angry. I could just get into my carright now and go to the two pet stores in town and take all the babiesand run away.

Woah....did I say that? I am typed that because I am angry!

I KNOW the little pet store around the corner from me has bunnies rightnow. I was there months ago and they had two lop eared buns in aAQUARIUM! It looked no bigger than a 30 gallon long. And you know what?I am getting they have about 5 or more in one right now.


ERRGGGGGGG. I just want to punch someone:banghead.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley

Peg, I love love love thevideos! Iwish you lived closer to me, I would come over all the time and playwith your babies! Im so jealous.

And I second Rosie's request for a vid of the brokens when you get a chance 

Dont feel bad for lying, its good that you are conscious of who you areselling to this time of year. The lady at the rescue I help at and Iwere talking about this, she said she has no problem adopting bunniesthis time of year, but she just has to screen them very thoroughly. Somany people want a stuffed animal and not a real rabbit.

Your such a good breeder mama :hug2:


----------



## maherwoman

Hey, in my eyes, that was the PERFECT reply to the person!! 

You did the right thing....


----------



## TinysMom

I'm actually going to do a couple of posts here.

This first post is going to show our show winners from the last show wewent to. Mischief (who I don't show with his ribbon) took Best of Breedin show A and my little black buck (who is not yet named) took BestOpposite Sex in show B.

Now for those who may not know - when you are at a show - they pick theBOB (Best of Breed) first - then the judge picks another rabbit fromthe opposite sex to be "Best Opposite Sex" - which is why a buck tookBOB in the first show - but another buck took BOSB in the second show.

El Rey's Mischief






















At this point in time - both bucks will be going to Lionhead Nationals- and I am thinking I will be selling both of them - I haven't yetdecided. I hate to sell my winners - but honestly, I need cage spacefor my new rabbits coming in and these guys might help out someoneelse's breeding program more than mine. It is just a tough call. I'mgoing to work with the smaller black buck who is a brother to this oneand decide which one I feel is best - as I think they might carry thedwarfing gene which would help in reducing size on some of my rabbits. 

I also want to share - for those who have IM'd me and talked to meabout this over the last couple of months - I am finally making my waythrough the grieving process of missing GingerSpice so much. I stillmiss her - but I think I am finding myself ready for another "heartbunny". 

You'd think with all of my lionheads, I'd have a heart bunny - andthere are several that I love dearly (and I love Tiny dearly)....butwith a heart bunny - they have to have a special relationship back withyou...and well...many of these just don't feel that way....includingTiny. Oh, he loves me for treats and stuff like that - but he won'tsnuggle with me like Ginger did those last few months.

But at least I'm doing better.....and that is good. Now to find anotherheart bunny - hopefully I already have it here at home and just haven'tdiscovered it yet!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Now for pictures of some of my babies that I'm taking to Nationals I think. Some I'll be selling - some I'll be keeping..
*
Romance's sable point buck*












*Pow Wow's sable point buck*










*Acacia's sable point "pick" doe (she's the "pick" of the litter -the best one in it - or appeared that way at a young age). I'm a bitconcerned as she's staying tiny (like Rosie's Daisy) and I'm not sureif she'll make show weight in time for Nationals*
















*Acacia's sable point buck - he turned out nicer than I thought hewould and I'm very pleased. I am debating between keeping him orRomance's sable point buck - or selling them both - tough choice!*
















*Acacia's REW doe - aka "Dumbo Ears"...I'm torn between selling her(I only have her mom for a REW doe) and keeping her. I know her earsare bigger than I'd like but she looks EXACTLY like her mama - and lookat what her mama gave me for sable points!*











*Acacia's REW buck - I will be selling him for sure - he is nice -but I really need EXCELLENCE in bucks and he just isn't as good asanother buck I have...but he's oh so cute!*


----------



## binkies

Oh they are soooo cute! I am a sucker for any baby rabbit. And congratulations on the wins!


----------



## maherwoman

Yes, congrats on the wins...and what beauties!! And that goes for the bucks as well!


----------



## Haley

*sigh* I want them all, Peg. 

Lionheads have become my favorite breed. Until I met that little girlat the shelter I had been under the impression that maybe Tumnus wasjust one of a kind. But, after meeting her, I realized that they areall that special and fun to be around (ok, maybe not all, but most ).

Im not usually fond of REWs, but in a lionhead they are just precious!


----------



## maherwoman

Peg...question...does this little lionhead in the picture with Daisy happen to be Dusty??






Edit: another view...


----------



## JadeIcing

*Oh man look at that face. I want to kiss it. Since I can't will you do it for me?*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Acacia's sable point "pick" doe (she's the "pick" of the litter -the best one in it - or appeared that way at a young age). I'm a bitconcerned as she's staying tiny (like Rosie's Daisy) and I'm not sureif she'll make show weight in time for Nationals*


----------



## undergunfire

OMG!!!!! I may just fall over and not get up.:melodramatic



PEG! How cute would Madilyn and a little REW buck be together?!?!!?

:thud:


I have to remind myself that I must wait:cry2.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Part of the problem is - with these two litters- I want them all too. (That's bad for a breeder to want thatmany). I'm also not a big fan of REWs but Acacia really haswon my heart (now if I could just win hers). I'll have to take herphoto sometime and tell y'all all about her. 

Although these two litters did thump me off when I went to take photosof them. I've been so busy with the forum and my book that I haven'thandled them like I usually do and I paid for it at picture-takingtime. So for the next four weeks - my show line will have to be mypriority over the forum so I can handle them every day and get themused to it.

If I could find someone I trusted for the REW doe...I'd pet her out ina heartbeat. My problem is - if I sell her to a breeder, I can'tguarantee she won't be overbred...which is part of why I want to keepher here. She is sort of wanted by some breeders because of her dad(who has only given me two litters so far)....

But I think lionheads in general (not all of them) if raised with loveand some attention - just have the best personalities. I thinklionheads and lops go well togehter and are a lot alike...*
*
Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> *sigh* I want them all, Peg.
> 
> Lionheads have become my favorite breed. Until I met that little girlat the shelter I had been under the impression that maybe Tumnus wasjust one of a kind. But, after meeting her, I realized that they areall that special and fun to be around (ok, maybe not all, but most ).
> 
> Im not usually fond of REWs, but in a lionhead they are just precious!


----------



## TinysMom

When you are ready and we can work something out- you let me know. You'd be a wonderful home for any of mylionheads....and if I know a few months ahead of time, I may even beable to breed to make sure I get the color you want..

Peg*


undergunfire wrote: *


> OMG!!!!! I may just fall over and not get up.:melodramatic
> 
> 
> 
> PEG! How cute would Madilyn and a little REW buck be together?!?!!?
> 
> :thud:
> 
> 
> I have to remind myself that I must wait:cry2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Yep!*

maherwoman wrote: *


> Peg...question...doesthis little lionhead in the picture with Daisy happen to be Dusty??


----------



## cmh9023

They are all SO precious! They all look like winners to me!!! Good luck at Nationals


----------



## undergunfire

I'M READY PEG:sunshine:



HAHA! Ryan actually brought it up last week that when we get settledinto a place and they will allow one more bunbun, then I can getanother bunbun!

We have everything all figuered out money-wise, and we are planning tomove out in 2-3 months. By then, we will have everything purchased forour new rented house and we will have money for deposits and the firsttwo months of rent. I really want to be a month ahead on rent, that wayif we are low on money, we don't have to struggle to save in such ashort time period to get the rent paid.

The bunnies will get their OWN room....we are looking for a 2 bedroomhouse...just so that they can have their own space! How cool is that?

Ryan turns 18 (he seems so much older to me!) in October, and then heis going to apply for a bank teller job. It's easy to get one aroundhere and they pay well for us....$15 an hour plus life insurance andhealth insurance. I may just apply for the same job!

So, if the place we are renting will allow another bunny...then I wouldlike to say that by the end of the year/early next year...we will beready.
:happydance





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## maherwoman

YAY!!! I'm so happy for you, Amy!!!

 :woohoo:happydance:wiggle:toastingbuns


----------



## undergunfire

I am happy too! I am happy for you as well!:bunnydance:

Now....hrm....I wonder if I should get a male or a female and bond themwith the buns. That would be two males and two females....or threemales and one female.

I also wonder if I should just let Peg send me a "suprise" bunny, inany color. I do love ALL Lionheads....brokens, blacks, agouti,chinchilla, magpie, harlie, REW, blues.....okay, I forgot the rest.

My favorites though are.....sable point, magpie, harlie, REW, and agouti.

Wait.....maybe I can't say favorites...as I like them all:headsmack.


Wow.....I confused myself times 5.:craziness



_ - Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Michaela

Aww Peg look at those little faces, so so so cute.:bunnyheart

I love the REW lionheads a lot too, we probably would have went for oneif we didn't already have a REW (Pebble - how can people not thinkshe's adorable?).

Oh, almost forgot, Congratulations on the wins!:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I got some updated photos today of bunnies I'm bringing home from Nationals. I thought I'd share them with you here.

These are from Buffalo Creek Farms..

Chocolate tort buck then:







Chocolate tort buck now:






Chocolate buck then:






Chocolate buck now:






Blue doe then:






Blue doe now:






Broken blue doe then:





and now:





I'm so excited...

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Peg they are so cute. I want them all. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley

OMG!! I want this one!! They are all beautiful, Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

Me too....oh wait..I AM getting them all.

(I want them here NOW.....WAAAHHHH!!!).

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG Peg they are so cute. I want them all. LOL
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I am really torn between her and the chocolate buck as being my favorites.

I can so hardly wait to cuddle with them.....

Peg*

Haley wrote:*


> OMG!! I want this one!! They are all beautiful, Peg!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Cuddle this one for me.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am really torn between her and the chocolate buck as being my favorites.
> 
> I can so hardly wait to cuddle with them.....
> 
> Peg*
> 
> Haley wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!! I want this one!! They are all beautiful, Peg!
Click to expand...


----------



## Haley

Something about her face reminds me so much of Tumnus. She is perfect. 

This is why I dont want to go to Ohio, Im afraid Id fall in love withtoo many. Oohh..can I meet her if I come? Will you have her then?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes - I will.

And if this buck's ears keep dropping - I'm going to have a lionloptoo......well..he'll look like a lionlop but he should only be alionhead.

His ears are doing the airplane thing..

:shock:*

Haley wrote: *


> Something about her face reminds me so much of Tumnus. She is perfect.
> 
> This is why I dont want to go to Ohio, Im afraid Id fall in love withtoo many. Oohh..can I meet her if I come? Will you have her then?


----------



## TinysMom

I pick up all four of these at Nationals along with others.

Peg


----------



## myLoki

I want to see pictures of the lionlop!!!!! PLZ! 


Pretty please with sugar on top! I bet he's a little cutie!


t.


----------



## undergunfire

I love the chocolate buck. He is so adorable!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## wax32

I like the chocolate tort the best!:hearts


----------



## binkies

How in the world do you stand all that cuteness!? Honestly, I would just snuggle them all to death.


----------



## stephiemarie78

So I have a question for you Peg. Now I was toldChloe is about 11weeks old, will she always be a ball of fuzz. How doesthat all work out. I see the pictures of yours and they look nothinglike her.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so sorry - I'm only now seeing this thread.

your little girl is a 'teddy' style lionhead. Most teddies will shedout by about 9 months of age and have the standard fur - but I havefound that they don't have the distinct "saddle" are like others have(think of where a saddle is on a horse). 

Sometimes they'll shed out around 6 months...and to be honest- it couldtake a year - or &lt;gasp&gt; - it is possible to not shed outat all. 

But most of them will not be quite so fluffy by the time they're 9 months old.

(I do have some that have stayed sort of fluffy).

Peg*

stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> So I have a questionfor you Peg. Now I was told Chloe is about 11weeks old, will she alwaysbe a ball of fuzz. How does that all work out. I see the pictures ofyours and they look nothing like her.


----------



## TinysMom

I am NOT trying to sell lionheads for my friendKelly - but I was on her website tonight and saw some of the CUTESTlionheads...it is making me rethink my decision about not breeding myBEW (blue eyed white aka "vienna carriers).

Here are some links as I don't have the "rights" to the images..




http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/627doeotterconfetti.jpg

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/643spsportdoe.jpghttp://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/643spsportdoe.jpg ( I think this one is my favorite...but I don't need another doe)..

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/611tigersamsportdoe.jpg

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/640bblackbuck.jpg

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/654sbluedoedallassam.jpg

Oooh...I think I'm on cuteness overload right now.

WARNING: Haley - Kelly WILL be at Nationals with theserabbits - so I will hold you back from getting any if you arethere....but you may have to hold ME back too...I really LOVE thatsable point doe..

Peg

P.S. Here is the page where I found them..

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/lionheadrabbitsforsale.php

The only reason I'm even showing them is that she has probably one ofthe largest selections of "unique" lionheads I've seen. She sellslargely to the pet market and doesn't worry as much about body type,etc. as I do - but she works on having the "unique" lookinglionheads...and I must say many of them are unique!


----------



## JadeIcing

**runs around yelling I was right and doing the carlton!**

*I SAID SHE WAS! I A SMART PERSON! I TOLD YA SHE WAS A TEDDY! PEG TAUGHT ME WELL!*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> your little girl is a 'teddy' style lionhead. Most teddies will shedout by about 9 months of age and have the standard fur - but I havefound that they don't have the distinct "saddle" are like others have(think of where a saddle is on a horse).
> 
> Peg*
> 
> stephiemarie78 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> So I have a questionfor you Peg. Now I was told Chloe is about 11weeks old, will she alwaysbe a ball of fuzz. How does that all work out. I see the pictures ofyours and they look nothing like her.
Click to expand...


----------



## stephiemarie78

its ok just glad to know =) do u have any photos of what she might look like?


----------



## Haley

*TinysMom wrote: *

WARNING: Haley - Kelly WILL be at Nationals with theserabbits - so I will hold you back from getting any if you arethere....but you may have to hold ME back too...I really LOVE thatsable point doe..


Oh, Ive seen her site before and they are all gorgeous! Her site wasactually the first site I came across when I was found out Tumnus was abroken tort and was looking for pics of others like him. Her bunniesare all beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom

I don't think I have any on my computer right off.

As I look at the photo again, I think I can see where she is sheddingout a bit and her "saddle" is starting to clear up. It looks like shehas shorter fur on her back (think of where a saddle would be on ahorse)...is that so? If so - she'll be cleaning up nicely and lookinglike other lionheads fairly shortly I think...

I didn't catch that until I just looked at the picture again - how itlooks like the fur is two different textures - really teddy like forthe "skirting" and then sort of shorter for the saddle area.

Peg 
*

stephiemarie78 wrote: *


> its ok just glad to know =) do u have any photos of what she might look like?


----------



## maherwoman

Peg, Kelly's bunnies are BEAUTIFUL!! I really love their colors!


----------



## JadeIcing

Rosie back away from the computer. Do NOT look at them to much.


----------



## stephiemarie78

Yes her hair is shorter on her back then aroundher butt lol. She starting to shead more around her nose too i think. Ifinally bought a brush and brushed her but lol she's got so much hairand its all white towards the shaft of the hair and tan towards thetop. The white is showing more right behind her ears theres alot oflonger hair there. I have to take some more photos tonight


----------



## maherwoman

TELL ME ABOUT IT!!

I purposely avoid Petfinder and other shelter sites because I just KNOW I'll fall for SOMEONE on there! Hehe!!

Good advice...and I shall most certainly take it...hehe...

NO VACANCY!! :shock:

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Rosie back away from the computer. Do NOT look at them to much.


----------



## stephiemarie78

lol don't feel bad I went and looked, i would love to have another lionhead sometime after i get chloe spayed


----------



## Weetwoo_89

I...AM...In... LLOOVVEE!!!With a beautiful Japanese Harlequin baby born on March 28 of this year.I may die, from heart attack. Or cute overload. Too bad I don't have$85 and a ride to Nationals (I also don't have anything set up yet-still no job). But you could bet if I did have everything I would behitch-hiking to Nationals and talking that beautiful buck home with me!

So in Love, RaE


----------



## TinysMom

Yes - they are really nice. Kelly has done agood job on cornering much of the pet market for unique bunnies thathave the vienna markings, harlequins, magpies, etc. I wanted to sharethose photos because you won't see most breeders even willing to workwith them. I think there are probably a handful of breeders willing towork with BEW (Blue eyed whites - and the vienna marked) - not tomention harlequin with nice markings and magpies...

I'm very excited to be getting four rabbits from her at Nationals - ablue doe, a broken blue doe, a chocolate buck and a chocolate tortbuck. 

Peg*

maherwoman wrote: *


> Peg, Kelly's bunnies areBEAUTIFUL!! I really love their colors!


----------



## maherwoman

Ooh!! Does that mean you'll be able to start working on getting magpies or harlequins?

(Excuse the lack of knowledge...)


----------



## TinysMom

Right now I am not sure what to do. Here is my situation (warning: LONG POST)...

a. I have a line of harlequins - but I've just recently foundout that there is a good chance Miss Bea carries malocclusion eventhough I've never seen it in her offspring. 

I was going to breed her to a tort buck one last time to set the bodytype and mane a bit better for the line...and to keep her patterngoing. 

Problem is - ethically - I am not sure anymore that I should breed hernow that I've heard about this possibility for her. All of myharlequins are either her children or grandchildren - hence they maycarry the gene too.

So....doI continue with harlequins - or let them go? 

I'm still thinking it through. I think I may drop them. I love Miss Beadearly and she has beautiful markings..BUT...do I want to risk passingon that gene for bad teeth to other breeders?

My other option is to breed Sport (my mismarked harleqin) to a tortbuck to try and get harlequins out of her and work on a harlequin linethat way. Problem? She carries (and shows) the vienna gene. So...I'd bea few generations away from having what I want (harlequins that willthrow harlequins without mismarks). Also, Sport is a single manerabbit...

Here's pictures of Miss Bea and Sport.

Miss Bea









Sport




maherwoman wrote:


> Ooh!! Does thatmean you'll be able to start working on getting magpies or harlequins?
> 
> (Excuse the lack of knowledge...)


----------



## TinysMom

I wanted to add that magpies are basically harlequins - in black and white!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

ARG....I wrote this really long post in themessage about Sport and Miss Bea - and the internet ate it and I didn'tget it saved.

Oh well - I will write it later...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I think the internet has possible blackholes here and there...and sometimes our posts just happen to fall intothem. 

Oh, Miss Bea is soooo beautiful. I also love how shiny her fur is! 

And Sport...what a beauty...

So, with breeding Sport with a tort buck would gradually bring out more the color rather than the white?

Interesting...So if you breed Sport with, say, Dusty, it would help bring out the double mane _as well as _the coloring?


----------



## JadeIcing

I have a soft spot for Sport. She is my dream girl.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Rosie...you're getting me started on genetics...shame on you! Now this will REALLY be a long post..

Ok - the harlequin markings come from the "e" gene slot genetically -and they are known as "ej". They are the most recessive gene in the "e"slot except for "e" itself if I remember right.

By the way "e" is for "extension of color". A rabbit that carries "ee"in this slot - only had the color on the ears and stuff - like a sablepoint or a tort, etc. 

So what I need to do is to breed a harlequin to a tort so that theharlequin gene won't be able to hide behind something that is moredomnant.

Sport has the white though because she is a vienna carrier (or amismark). This gene is what gives us Blue Eyed Whites - and in fact,she has had BEW kids when I bred her to a BEW buck.

Because she carries this - a large proportion of her offspring willeither carry the gene - OR show the gene (with mismarkings like her).

So what I need to do - is to breed her to a tort buck....and hope toget some harlequins that don't show the gene OR carry the gene. 

Then - I take those - to other torts (I can take a girl back to herdad) and hope that I can basically get away from that vienna gene.

It will take about 4 generations before I would feel "safe" about the vienna gene - and even then - it can still crop up.

But it would be one way to get really nicely marked harlequins (justnot the same as Miss Bea's markings) - hopefully without risking themalocclusion gene.

Of course - Sport has been locked up in a cage for three days (and isnow pouting) because she's been attacking everyone (including Tiny)trying to breed with it. Now that she's settled down...I've missed areally opportunte time to breed her and have her WANT tobreed. 

:shock:

I will rewrite my long heartfelt post in another program and then copyand paste it here so y'all will know what I'm struggling with...maybethat will help you to understand my thoughts, etc.

I need a "safe place" to share and i need to get input from others..

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Oh wow...ya know, I'd like to get a book on bunny genetics. Can you recommend a good one?


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I am trying to rewrote the large portion of the post that I lost...

Rosie asked about magpies. I do have a pair of magpies that I boughtspur of the moment last year at Nationals but have sold the buck. Inever bred them - partly because I almost quit breeding last year dueto financial problems and partly because Maggie Mae has lost her maneand I didn't want to wind up with rabbits that didn't look likelionheads. However, another breeder who also bought a pair of magpiesfrom Kelly at Buffalo Creek (where I bought mine) had this happen tohis - yet they were producing beautiful magpies that were keeping theirmanes. So - I am debating about breeding Maggie Mae before Slade leavesnext week. It is a tough decision - and part of why it is tough is inthe long diatribe written below here..

You see - I'm struggling with breeding and with where to focus myefforts on breeding. I love so many colors .... I would love to breedthem all. But I live in a small town - I'm a 3 hour drive from SanAntonio...if I was living there - I would have no problem selling mylionheads. Instead, they tend to stay here till they're no longer atthe 'cute' stage and suddenly I'm stuck with rabbits that most breederswould consider putting down so they could have the cage spaceavailable. I won't do that.

Right now I have about 25 bucks that I hope to rehome after Nationals -several are black (which folks don't care for as much) and some aresingle mane that have lost their manes. I also have other bucks thatneed homes. In addition to this, I have my retired stock that hassometimes been retired because I found out they threw rabbits with badteeth...I never breed them again when I find that out.

So I have a lot of rabbits.

But here is my problem with breeding right now...

a. Do I breed to sell rabbits where the best money is (whichhelps pay for the food) - and that is for fellow breeders and for showrabbits? 

OR

b. Do I breed the colors I like - for the pet market? If Ilived in a big city like San Antonio - I'd do the pet market in aheartbeat.

I'm getting fed up with breeders. I have one young doe that I sold lastyear - she's going to her FOURTH home in May. I wasn't able to buy herback (Lisa will buy her back for me as soon as she becomes available asthe breeder who is getting her gets bored easily and sells rabbitsabout 2-3 months after she gets them). I don't like the way breederswill buy a doe (who tend to be more territorial), breed them once, keepa baby - and then move them on to another breeder. A doe can go through3 or 4 or more homes in a year that way.

Now a buck can frequently adjust just fine to changes like this - but adoe likes to have her cage just so...they are often more territorial.

Plus some breeders will breed a doe again...and again....and again....without breaks.

So I guess I'm just sort of struggling now with what do I do?

I started breeding rabbits because I was in a major depression andhaving a rabbit around helped me to become a functioning human again. Ihadn't laughed in a long time - and suddenly I was laughing and likinglife again. I thought that if rabbits could do this for me - they coulddo the same thing for others...

But I live in a small town. I can only sell so many....and I have to make sure I don't overbreed. 

I could do what Kelly from Buffalo Creek does...she really has wrappedup the pet market in the non-traditional colors. She ships all over theUS all the time and people love her rabbits. They are hand raisedpractically - great personalities and they are just the most personablerabbits around. You can tell she does a good job with them. But - shedoesn't have to drive 3 hours one way to ship rabbits.

I also want to breed whatever I breed towards the lionhead standard...Iwant to help improve the breed. But I just ..don't know. I'm soconfused.

So now I find myself saying, "Do I breed Maggie Mae so I can preservemy magpie line before Slade leaves next week?" and "Do I go ahead andbreed Sport and my other BEW carrier doe and get blue eyed whites ormismarks?" and "Do I try to breed harlequins at all?"

At this point - I just don't know anymore. I love so many colors. Iwould like to get a certificate of development on otters and chocolatesand siamese sables and chinchillas and frosted pearls when I have fiveyears in with ARBA (2010)....but I need to pick something and focus onit...

I just wish someone else would make the decision - my "non-breedable"rabbits would suddenly go "poof" and be rehomed in safe places - AND -the right rabbits will show up at my doorstep....

Hey - a gal can dream...

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

The Netherland Dwarf Color Guide
_by Glenna Huffman
_ 52 pages w/color illustrations
$20 

or

Rabbit Coat Color Genetics
_by Glenna Huffman
_ 142 pages w/colorillustrations 
$32

I got mine from www.bunnyrabbit.com.

The first one is easier to read I think but the second one I like better and use it a lot.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I want those but need to get a few other books first.


----------



## TinysMom

It dawned one me that I probably should add this...

I do know for sure that I will be working with siamese sable (showablecolor), blue (showable color), chocolate (nonshowable) and broken bluesthis year - along with sable points and torts.

I also will do some otter breedings...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> It dawned one me that I probably should add this...
> 
> I do know for sure that I will be working with siamese sable (showablecolor), blue (showable color), chocolate (nonshowable) and broken bluesthis year - along with sable points and torts.
> 
> I also will do some otter breedings...
> 
> Peg




I would like to see chocolate and broken blues. Any on your site?


----------



## TinysMom

Not yet - they're somewhere earlier in the thread where I showed the pictures of the rabbits I'm picking up at Nationals.

I already have a chocolate otter doe and a chocolate doe...and I forgot - I have a broken siamese sable doe coming too...

Peg
*
JadeIcing wrote*


> I would like to see chocolate and broken blues. Any on your site?


----------



## TinysMom

*Bumping the photos for Alicia

TinysMom wrote: *


> I got some updated photostoday of bunnies I'm bringing home from Nationals. I thought I'd sharethem with you here.
> 
> These are from Buffalo Creek Farms..
> 
> Chocolate tort buck then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate tort buck now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate buck then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate buck now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue doe then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue doe now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken blue doe then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited...
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Bumping the picture of this broken siamese sable doe too...she's so cute!

I am thinking about breeding her w/ Dusty (I'm also going to breedSundae w/ Dusty and Butterscotch with Dusty too...and maybe Baby (akaSnookums) if I decide to breed her at all. But she and Dusty both havelonger ears...so I don't know).
*
TinysMom wrote: *


>


----------



## JadeIcing

*I love the chocolate buck. The blue looks nice. The broken blue is AWESOME!*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Chocolate buck then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate buck now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue doe then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue doe now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broken blue doe then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited...
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I am also toying with breeding the broken blue with Dusty the first time too...

The thing is - Dusty is out of a broken tort mama. I've been told bysomeone who works with brokens - if I want to "set" the pattern and geta nice one - to breed a solid color rabbit from a broken/solid breeding(like Dusty) to a broken rabbit who doesn't have the full pattern (oreven if they do).

So I thought I'd try it..

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Never hurts. GOD! I need a lionhead. Don't know if I mentioned they had two at the store when I went to get litter.


----------



## TinysMom

This was Cocoa when she was little. She looks very much the same now and has kept her mane VERY VERY nicely.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Ohh bushy!


----------



## cmh9023

Oh my...How can you even stand having that much cuteness surrounding you everyday!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley

This ones not making it back to Texas with you... ***insert evil laugh***


----------



## TinysMom

*You are gonna make Dusty cry?

Haley wrote: *


> This ones not making it back to Texas with you... ***insert evil laugh***


----------



## Haley

aww are you breeding them together? those babies would be darling!


----------



## TinysMom

Yes. I'm going to breed them together - maybe -depends upon her ears and his ears..but I'm seriously considering itfor one litter.

And no - I won't let Rosie have any of the babies as she'll have the daddy and be overwhelmed by the cuteness of her six.

~~

On a different note - I've had a rough day...really needed a laugh. Iwent looking for my thread on when the does all got loose in the backyard but couldn't find it - I was going to merge it with this thread..

Instead - I'll just repost the videos - for anyone who needs to laugh...


----------



## myLoki

AHHH! So much cuteness! I can't stand it. I'monly one week away from meeting you Peg and having Lily in my arms! Itcan't come soon enough.


t.


----------



## maherwoman

Those were soooo funny, Peg!! 

I just loved watching those lop ears bouncing around, and all the HUGEbinkies they were doing across the yard from you!! What asight!!

I have to admit...I'm slightly envious of your yard...it'sGORGEOUS!! And they looked like they were having SOOO muchfun, too! 

Too funny...what a joy to watch...

Oh, and believe me, I can't take ANYmore buns at this point.There's just no way...I very literally wouldn't have the space at thispoint. With the Boys, I have a cage for them to be in if theydon't bond altogether as a group of six. And the Girls havetheir cage space, as well. But space for another group, Ijust do not have.

So...the boys are absolutely it for my herd until we get a house...then WATCH OUT!! 

I think it's funny when I tell my friends about my new babies, andevery one of them remarks that my bunnies are multiplying.Hehe!!


----------



## maherwoman

I know!! How awesome...I'm so excited for you!!! 

*myLoki wrote: *


> AHHH! So much cuteness! Ican't stand it. I'm only one week away from meeting you Peg and havingLily in my arms! It can't come soon enough.
> 
> 
> t.


----------



## Haley

*maherwoman wrote:*


> I think it's funny when I tell my friends about my newbabies, and every one of them remarks that my bunnies aremultiplying. Hehe!!


Yes, my favorite joke around here is how even spayed/neutered bunnies can multiply!


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe!! TELL me about it!! 

*Haley wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I thinkit's funny when I tell my friends about my new babies, and every one ofthem remarks that my bunnies are multiplying. Hehe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, my favorite joke around here is how even spayed/neutered bunnies can multiply!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

Well, it looks like Slade, my magpie buck isgoing to be staying here after all. Something has come up and he's notmaking the trip to Nationals...

So now I come back to....do I breed magpies?

ARG!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I need a place to whine and complain right now - so I'm going to use this space. Pardon me for dumping on y'all.

I was working with the lionheads to get them ready for Nationals - I'mreally really behind on getting them used to being handled so I wasreally trying to work with several of them.

As i worked with my blue doe - I realized that she has more wool on herears than is allowed. She is just at the max weight (2 ounces under)and her ears are just at the max length. She was one of the mainreasons I was going to the show - she has an awesome mane and I thoughtif she placed well - it would help with selling her offspring.

On top of that - her temperament is such that I don't think she'd likegoing to the show. She is just really skittish (she's also wanting tobreed NOW)...

So - rather than take her to the show and risk her catching somethingthere (which is always possible), I've decided to leave her home.

I can handle that.

Then I started working with my little doe that is so gorgeous and foundsome "extra" parts. I checked the cage mate and realized - I'd movedthe bucks and the does...so the doe I had been sitting at my deskadmiring - is a buck...and the buck that I thought was turning outbetter than I'd originally hoped...is a doe. Ok - I can handle that.

Then I go to look at a litter that I might take to sell. When I did thebreeding, I knew that there was a chance that dad might throw bad teethas his mother did (I have his half brother) but he had NEVER EVERthrown bad teeth for me before. Several of my rabbits have him in theirpedigrees. The doe is out of very nice lines- her name is Pow Wow andshe has just the prettiest face.

Well..turns out that one has one bad tooth (malocclusion) - and thesecond one looks like the jaw could be heading that way for bad teeth.

This means two more bunnies I'll be keeping to care for. If the onethat has the one bad tooth clears up after a trimming - I can let himgo to a pet home....his uncle needed his teeth trimmed for a bit andthen suddenly they cleared up when he was done growing.

But this means that I need to retire Pow Wow (who I was really planningon using for my breeding program). Now I find myself wondering...do Itake her to Nationals and try to sell her as a pet? I don't want anyonebreeding her. Do I be selfish and keep her for myself? No matter what -she will not be bred anymore....and some of my other girls that I'dhoped to use won't be bred either.

So its not been a good night/morning here....I think I'll go cry andget some sleep and finish working on rabbits tomorrow (only to startworking with them again so they can get lots of handling).

I guess I'm just sick at heart about my blue doe. She's fine forbreeding - but if she's shown she will most likely get disqualified(even though she did ok at our local shows).

Peg

P.S. I still have three or four that I hope place well at the show.


----------



## JadeIcing

Sounds like one of those days where you just need to kick something.


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah. Art &amp; I went out for breakfast and talked...that helped. 

Oh - and Lisa said, "I'd bring her to the show anyway (blue doe) - she may do better than you think and kick some butt...".

So maybe I'll continue working with her then to get her to go..

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> Sounds like one of those days where you just need to kick something.


----------



## JadeIcing

Friends and family are great. Even though sometimes they can be pest.


----------



## binkies

I'm so sorry you had a rough day. That kind ofthing seems to be going around lately! BTW, you can't keep talkingabout this gorgeous blue doe without any pictures!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...and you and I had such a nice conversation, too...

I hate hearing that someone has a horrible time after we finish talking.  

Lisa may be right...it may be worth a shot...ya never know!Is there any penalty to you or your future breeding/selling/showing ifshe gets disqualified? If not, then I would take her, and gofor it! 

Wow...and the gender fairy struck TWICE! :shock:That stinks... Does that mess up your breeding plans much?

I think this will all work out unexpectedly wonderfulsomehow. I think it's all working together for somethingyou're just not aware of yet.  

So, don't worry...it's just a bit of difference in the plan. 

I'm always happy to hear someone else's husband is as wonderful andeasy to talk to as mine. Everytime I'm having a hard time, Italk to my hubby and always feel so much better. We're such aperfect match, and he's got such a beautiful heart...anything I feellike is too big or painful to handle, he helps me see either the beautyin the situation, or something funny, or just helps me to figure outhow to handle things. Aren't husbands wonderful?

My love to you and yours,

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom

Well, hopefully a week from today we'll bepulling into Columbus, OH for Lionhead Nationals. This is the "biggest"convention of the year for lionhead breeders and they'll all the timesay, "If you have to choose between ARBA convention and Nationals - goto Nationals". They're right in my opinion..

I think last year there were something like 600 lionheads entered inthe show. Some folks didn't show up...but still yet- the numbers werepretty good. Others that showed up were scratched because people hadregistered extra rabbits so they would be able to coop rabbits theywere selling but might not be showable colors, etc.

So what is my week going to look like?

Well - I have to clean out carriers and prepare them for the rabbits.I've read of a new way to keep the odor down - lets hope it works. Ihave 25 coops reserved plus I'm bringing along another few rabbits thatwill be picked up at the hotel...so I think I'm going to have somethinglike 8 carriers...I need to sit down and figure that out.

I also need to figure out who is going in what carrier. It helps if Ihave the sable points together and the blacks together, etc. etc. - asthe rabbits at the show will be cooped by color and then age. Forexample - all the tort Sr. bucks will be together..then all the tortSr. does will be together..then the tort Jr. Bucks..then the tort Jr.Does...etc. etc.

So by planning ahead who goes in what carrier - I will hopefully not have to run around as much. 

We need to tattoo several rabbits this weekend. I hate doing this - andArt hates it too. BUT...it has to be done....we will probably be usingour Pen tattoo if we can get the rabbits to stay still.

Speaking of staying still - I need to continue to work with them onbeing handled so they won't bite the judge when they go to check theirteeth - or kick them when they go to check their privates.

Then I need to prepackage some bags of food for the ones who are goingto live in a new home for sure. I need to make up a container of myfood to take along - I need to feed 25 rabbits forFri/Sat/Sun/Mon....that's a lot of food. 

I need to make sure the water goes with us (I bought some bottled jugsof water) and I need to make sure I pack things like vanodine and acidpak (to treat the water with).

I need to remember to bring their toys and some of them will have their litter boxes come with them. 

I need to make sure I have 50 food/water crocks as this year they aren't being provided by the show.

Oh - and I need to groom them, print up the pedigrees of the ones thatare sold or for sale...plan out our route and make last minute deliveryarrangments for ones we're delivering..

Can you tell its going to be a busy week?

:shock:

Oh yeah - and I want something nice (not too dressy) for the banquet at Ryan's steakhouse on Saturday night.

So if you don't see me on much...at least you'll know why!

Peg


----------



## binkies

Best of luck! Take tons and tons of pictures please!


----------



## maherwoman

Wow, Peg!! That's a whole lottawork! I wish I lived nearby so I could give you ahand! I think it would be fun! Not only that, butthink of how much I would learn from helping you! 

Anyway, I hope things go smoothly, and as planned. I'm sureyou have a list going of to-do's (I've always got lists comin' out myears when I'm planning things like that). And to think,that's just what you've gotta do for the BUNS!! That doesn'teven count what you guys have to pack for yourselves, and such.

But, I can't wait to hear how fun your trip is (please take pics?) and how well your buns place. 

Have fun! And let me know if there's anything I can do to help with your planning, ok?

So happy that at least the situation with the boys worked out so nicely! 

Hugs and lots of patience with all you've got to do...

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom

I feel like a new parent or grandma - opening her wallet and saying, "Wanna see my new pics?"

One breeder very graciously sent me some updated pics today - and I'malso going to share pics of two that landed in PA today from WAstate...and Lisa will be bringing them to Nationals for me..

First is Legendary's Insenstar - a siamese sable doe (they look blackwhen they're younger). This picture is about a month old -Lisa is going to take another one tomorrow for me.




Next is Legendary's Sting - her siamese sable brother. Once again, ihope to get a newer photo tomorrow - as the picture is about a month old




I haven't yet named this little girl - she is going to be bred to Stingprobably....her mother Cathie is just a cutie and she's turning out tobe just as nice..









Finally, I haven't yet figured out how long I can eat beans and rice toget her - but I am considering this little gal and a blue doe - bothfrom Kelly of Buffalo Creek Farms. This little gal carries chocolate...





Aren't they just cuties??

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I want little no name. I will call her Kara Zor-El


----------



## maherwoman

What beautiful babies!!


----------



## undergunfire

I'd eat beans and rice for a LOOONG time just to get that little sweetie!




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

I really do like her a lot - and the fact that she carries chocolate is great!

My biggest concern right now is - coming up with the moola before Nationals on Saturday. 

Now mind you - last year Kelly wound up selling me rabbits on the spotthere and letting me make $50 per payday or per month payments onthem....something like that. She knew me and I knew her and we had abasic level of trust there.

If I get this girl - I'm tempted to get the blue doe too (I'll have toshare her photo later) as she'd be giving me a discount for gettingboth of them....and she has said she might like to buy a chocolate backfrom me next year (or two or three) so we could sort of merge our linesto create some chocolates.

I breed more for type and mane whereby she breeds more for color - soit would be interesting to see where a line of chocolates would be insay 3 years if we kept exchanging rabbits every year andbringing them into our lines. I'm not saying she has suggested that -but that is something I always consider when someone buys a color thatI may someday pull a certificate of development in..

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> I'd eat beans and rice for a LOOONG time just to get that little sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Weetwoo_89

I just wanted to say that Iam so excited that you are going to Nationals. It doesn't look like mydad is going to take me. I hope lots of pictures come back.

RaE

P.S. You should breed magpie. Then I would have to come and kidnap them(magpie and harlequin are my favorite colors followed closely by solidblack. ^.^)!


----------



## TinysMom

> I am bawlng my eyes out right now and I have to share something with y'all.
> 
> In one of my first four litters of rabbits here, I had a doe that Iwound up naming Ainsley. She was a sable point doe and I loved herdearly. She had the cutest personality - she was a doe that liked to becaged (vs. having free time) but she HAD to have her cage on an end andnot on the middle of a row. I'll never forget one time we wererearranging the rabbitry and Art put her cage in between two others andI said, "Ainsley won't like that" and he was like, "She'll befine..". Within five minutes or so she was just tearingaround her cage and frantic. I looked at him and he moved her - and shesettled down and went to sleep once she was on the end of the row. Ithink maybe she was claustophobic.
> 
> I lost Ainsley last fall very suddenly. It was a total shock - a realdevastation to me - as I had sold her offspring and had nothing fromher anymore...
> 
> Well, this little girl - is Ainsley's granddaughter. Her mother, ElRey's Dallas, was sold to Kelly last year at Nationals...and so now -I'll have one of Ainsley's offspring living here again.
> 
> I wish I could explain how I am feeling - how joyful I am about this -and yet how much I'm crying for Ainsley too. She died when Robin washome and Robin was there with me when she died - we'd gone out shoppingone afternoon and she appeared to be fine - we got home and she had hernose in the air and was breathing funny and she was gone within 15minutes. I think she held on so I could be with her at the end...
> 
> At first I wouldn't let Art &amp; Robin take her to bury her - Ijust wanted to hold her and cry. It was so unfair.....I was so angry -at Ainsley for leaving me - at God for taking her - at Art &amp;Robin for having the audacity to bury her.
> 
> Now - in a way - I'll have a part of her back.
> 
> Thanks for letting me bawl and share this with y'all.
> 
> Peg*
> 
> 
> TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I gotsome updated photos today of bunnies I'm bringing home from Nationals.I thought I'd share them with you here.
> 
> These are from Buffalo Creek Farms..
> 
> Blue doe then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue doe now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Haley

Thats great news, Peg! Its wonderfulthat you can have a little ofAinsley with you. Hergranddaughter is beautiful!


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...I think it's wonderful how God brought a little bit Ainsley back to you.


----------



## JadeIcing

Such a wonderful part to. When looking a Kellys site she stood out to me. That baby pose is just like she is saying look at me.


----------



## TinysMom

Looks like we'll be eating beans and rice duringthe first part of June as I pay for her...and the little blue doe whoisn't as cute but will be a sweetie too...

Peg
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> Finally, I haven't yetfigured out how long I can eat beans and rice to get her - but I amconsidering this little gal and a blue doe - both from Kelly of BuffaloCreek Farms. This little gal carries chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they just cuties??
> 
> Peg


----------



## Weetwoo_89

Yay for beans, rice, and new bunnies!

RaE


----------



## binkies

Somehow it would be adorable if you could fit "rice" and "beans" into thier names.


----------



## TinysMom

It's been a LONG 24 hours...and very sad. Forthose who don't know - it looks like we won't be going to Nationalsthis year. The van is having problems with the electrical system andalthough Art fought hard to get it fixed...it ain't gonna happen.

BUT....my sweeties are NOT up for grabs. I'm still making arrangementsbut I think that they are going to get a ride to Abilene, TX and wewill pick them up there from a breeder heading back home to New Mexico.(It helps that she wants her two bunnies she's buying from me).

We're going to rent a small car (only need 2 carriers probably) and go up to meet her on her way home.

WOO HOO! I'm so excited...I want to see my babies so bad.

By the way, I just wanted to share that I'm really and truly ok with this. Here are some things I've been thinking about:

a. The van is broken down here - in our own town. We're notstranded by the side of the road with hot weather and a vanload ofbunnies.

b. I get to spend the weekend with my daughter- who had come down to help take care of bunnies.

c. When my son comes down on Saturday or Sunday to pick herup (and have the car worked on) - we'll get to see him AND go see amovie together..

So yeah - this turned out pretty well!

Considering..

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Wow...what a strange turn of events.But, yeah, happy the van broke down NOW and not on the way there, orwhile you guys are out-of-town, thereby possibly stranding you guysthere for a few days (or worse). Good that it happened now.

And...good that you guys were able to figure out a way to get your babies! 

So, though you're not going to have the week you intended, it's alsonice to hear that there were unexpected benefits, such as time withyour kids, and still being able to get your buns. 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Peg, I posted in the "prayers" thread. 

This is too bad, but YAY, this will be so nice and NEEDED for you.


----------



## TinysMom

Just have to share...

We will be renting a car tomorrow morning and leaving for Amarillo, TXwhere we will pick up my new babies tomorrow night. Another breeder wholives in NM will be passing through and we're going to meet up with herand get our sweeties...and give her the ones she had bought.

I'm so excited.

Lisa said its a good thing I'm such a good friend - she would have been tempted to keep some of my girls...

So we will leave at 9 am tomorrow and I'll be back online againsometime on Tuesday night...unless I accidentally leave my web browseropen.

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

Good luck on your journey to get your new babies, Peg! 



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

Ever heard the saying, "Man plans...God rearranges" or something like that?

Looks like we're going to New Mexico this weekend to pick up my babies. I'm so ready to cry right now.

There are flash flood warnings all the way from here to Amarillo. Sincewe'd be taking back roads that we don't really know - with an unknowncar (rental) and we don't know where the flood areas are, etc. ~ wedecided to call Kate and see if we could just pick them up from her inNM this weekend.

I'm either going to Los Alamos or Albequerque (sp)....

But first..I'm going back to bed for more sleep - and to cry.

Peg
*

undergunfire wrote: *


> Good luck on your journey to get your new babies, Peg!
> 
> 
> 
> _- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## binkies

I'll be praying for a safe journey, wherever you may be going!


----------



## undergunfire

I'll keep you in my thoughts, Peg. Your journey will be safe :hug2:.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through some old photos and found these. I just had to share them.

First of all though - the "backstory".

In October of 2005, I thought that Tiny was lonely and "needed" agirlfriend his own size. A breeder was trying to rehome Beatrice and weadopted her. She was a french lop doe.

Talk about a match NOT made in heaven. Tiny hated her. She hated him.They resented each other and it was not a good decision at all.

She wound up living in the rabbitry in Tiny's old cage and Tiny becamea free-roaming bunny in the house (or maybe he had been that already).They alternated playtimes outside and even if both were in our hugeyard together - if one saw the other across the yard - you could counton having problems.

A few months later, someone was here to pick up lionheads and fell inlove with her. The woman's husband said, "no" to taking her - eventhough we would have given her to them for free. We just wanted her tohave a good home. Turns out - I think it was one or two weekends laterthat he drove five hours one way just to come and get her afterall....and she went to an awesome home where she just bloomed and wasso happy. 

But during the time we had her - we had some litters born - and one ofthe babies from that litter liked to sneak in and be with Beatriceduring her locked up time. His name was Jacques and he would crawl inbetween the cage bars and be with her. 

She loved him dearly - as did I. He was a runt and he was not the mosthealthy - and he would come out and nibble on my toes at the computerif it was past his feeding time for his supplements. Just talk aboutpersonality.

About 4 days after this photo was taken - he passed away suddenly during the night....

But I still have these photos to remember him by...

To get a better view of them - click on them to enlarge them.He is in the top left corner - snuggled under her chin almost..

Peg


----------



## Flashy

Those pictures are so sweet 

And I'm also glad you have a part of Ainsley back with you too (this is the first time I have looked at your blog).


----------



## Mika and Adam

I'm going awwwwwww, ohhhhhhhhh.....ahhhh! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..... hahaha Those babies are just..... *BIG SIGH*


----------



## TinysMom

I can't believe just HOW excited I am at gettingthis baby that is Ainsley's granddaughter. It somehow just feels"right" that she comes home....

The funny thing is - if I remember right - Kelly owns Ainsley'sgrandmother...so when she got the kits from Ainsley...she was excitedtoo...last year. 

I'm sure you can understand how I feel because of the rabbit you lost.

By the way, I was going through my pedigrees the other day and realizedone of my does is from Ainsley....but she doesn't act at all like hermom or really look like her- yet when I look at this kit - I feel likeI recognize her from her eyes and face..

Peg*

Flashy wrote: *


> Those pictures are so sweet
> 
> And I'm also glad you have a part of Ainsley back with you too (this is the first time I have looked at your blog).


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man! Binkies showed me thishttp://www.whitehillshollands.com/white_hills_hollands_version_2_005.htm

This personwill be there Saturday!


----------



## polly

Hi Peg, i know you are really busy but if you have a spare 5 mins can i have a tiny pic and abunjovi pic. I am getting withdrawl symptoms at not seeing them Have you had any more baby buns?


----------



## TinysMom

Tiny & Bun Jovi...hmm...may see what I can do on that later this week.

Do we have any more baby buns???? Can I cry?

:laugh::bigtears:

Well - those are a start for how I feel right now. 

As many of you may remember - I have does that live together on the floor of the rabbitry. They usually get along just fine and so things go great.

Well - I broke my own rule last month when I put Marmalade in a bottom cage. I only put bucks at higher levels - but I was out of space for him in there other than the bottom cage and I didn't want to put him in the garage.

One day I went in and found that Aggie had let herself in his cage. (What I didn't know was that apparently Sundae had paid him a visit too). So we have 8 babies from those two mamas....

But a few days later - he got let out of his cage. I thought he was only out for about 15 minutes or so because I'd been in there to let the dog out and then came in a few minutes later and his cage door was open. Maybe I was wrong...maybe he was out longer...

'Cause we're just now finding out how many does a young energetic buck can "play" with during an escape.

So yeah....I have more babies....and I'm waiting for what I hope will be the last of the does to deliver.

Fortunately, they'll all be chocolate carriers.

Ok...now I'm going back to :bigtears::laugh:

Peg

P.S. He is now out in the garage anyway! As are a bunch of other bucks....

EDITED TO ADD: I didn't want him in the garage 'cause I didn't want him to go sterile over the summer due to the heat. Now .... let's just say I threatened him with losing certain parts if he ever did this again. At least he can't get to any does in the garage...
* 
polly wrote: *


> Hi Peg, i know you are really busy but if you have a spare 5 mins can i have a tiny pic and abunjovi pic. I am getting withdrawl symptoms at not seeing them Have you had any more baby buns?


----------



## JadeIcing

OHHH WOW!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure Amy will tell you those AREN'T the words I said when she and I saw does nesting suddenly....

But those will work.*


JadeIcing wrote: *


> OHHH WOW!


----------



## TinysMom

I thought y'all might like to see Marmalade...the little buck with lots of um...energy...

Peg*

TinysMom wrote: *


> Chocolate tort buck then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate tort buck now:


----------



## Haley

ooh I remember seeing Marmalade now, hes very handsome. No wonder the ladies couldnt stay away!

Dont beat yourself up, Peg. These kinds of things happen all the time. We try our best to keep unneutered boys and unspayed girls far away from eachother at the rescue, but we've had a few accidents. It happens.

I guess that just means every RO member will have to adopt a little lionhead in 8 weeks to even things out 

Alicia, you go first


----------



## undergunfire

I still think I'm the BOMB at rabbit pregnancy watching.

:elvis2:


----------



## TinysMom

Amy,

The caged girls are cussing you out big time...how you hung around long enough to observe them....cage them....and then take off. They're especially peeved with you that they're in cages and they say it is all your fault.

Two of the does that have had kits - we didn't cage...one being Maggie Mae and the other one being a darker doe that we weren't sure about. Its hilarious cause Maggie had five and this girl had six...and both girls stayed slim somewhat. 

The girls who got big? Two babies....three babies....

Of the ones we've caged I think there are four or five still waiting - plus the two in the living room. I swear Puckenny (Loppy) is refusing to have those babies till you are back here to see them....I could've sworn she was trying to tie her legs together so she wouldn't give birth. She keeps telling Acacia, "You first..."...and Acacia is like, "Me? I'm just FAT...".

I swore I wasn't going to share about this on the board....but I've decided to share because I want folks to understand just how much "fun" a buck can have in a little bit of time. I swear Marmalade is gloating now when I go out to feed him...

I hope to have a final count in about 24-36 hours. 

The funniest part is....the majority of the girls he bred with....I would've been breeding him to anyway later on. 

Peg

P.S. Sundae's litter is starting to open their eyes - I hope to get pics this week and may do a "watch the lionheads grow" thread again...I haven't decided yet.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I swear Puckenny (Loppy) is refusing to have those babies till you are back here to see them....



Hehehe. I like her a loooot.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, it looks like Loppy is giving up and going to start nesting after all.

I'm excited about this litter 'cause her dad is Puck (Broken black otter carrying chocolate) and the dad of the babies is chocolate tort...

Meaning if my luck goes well (which it probably won't) - I could wind up with chocolate or broken chocolate lionlop....

So go Loppy go...and let's hope you carry chocolate from your daddy...

Peg
*
undergunfire wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> I swear Puckenny (Loppy) is refusing to have those babies till you are back here to see them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I like her a loooot.
Click to expand...


----------



## polly

Ah Peg you should have called him Houdini lol, no wonder we haven't seen you much lol. thats quite a brood i bet he has a smile on his face for a good couple of weeks lol,

Give him a star for having a massive mojo


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I had to admit I laughed when I read that.

What a stinker!!
*
polly wrote: *


> i bet he has a smile on his face for a good couple of weeks lol,
> 
> Give him a star for having a massive mojo


----------



## JadeIcing

I want!


----------



## buck rogers

Awww how many can I have?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we're done having litters from dear sweet Marmalade. I don't have my notes in front of me - I think we had 9 litters with 31 babies. Unfortunately, between peanuts and first time mamas not doing what they should...we're down to under 20 babies and will probably wind up with 14 babies. That's not count Sundae's five babies - or Aggie's three babies or Sport's five babies (one of which I think is a harlequin and will carry chocolate).

Loppy - is just fat - not pregnant (sorry Amy - so is Loppy..she was caged all those days when she kept insisting she wasn't pregnant). So is Hyacinth and Acacia (REW) - all just fat.

About half the does Amy & I locked up weren't pregnant - just fat. 

So that is what is happening here...I'll try to take pics later this week.

Sundae's babies have opened their eyes and are learning to walk and run and ...binky. One binkied right into mama's face tonight and she wasn't overly thrilled.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh man I want to see Sports babies!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm uploading videos to photobucket that I took today - here is a short one for y'all to enjoy.





Peg


----------



## TinysMom

video #1 of Sundae's litter


----------



## JadeIcing

Cute!


----------



## TinysMom

Video two of Sundae's litter


----------



## TinysMom

For Amy....who came to Lionhead Land only to fall in love with half-lops..


----------



## Butterfinger

Those are all so adorable!  (The babies AND the half-lop) 

I love how the baby in the first video was sitting on the other baby's head...Aww.. 
They all look so full of curiousity


----------



## undergunfire

I just love Jenson. The video made me tear up.


:cry2


----------



## TinysMom

More videos from the other day...











and more to come soon....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

This next video is almost 9 minutes long and it is of Aggie's litter - they are 2 days younger than Sport's litter.

I'm sorry for getting on my soapbox about what to look for in a breeder and bunny....but I just couldn't seem to help myself that day. Ok...so I didn't try that hard either.

The sport-marked tort rabbit IS a doe I think (I'll flip a coin just to verify that....(ONLY KIDDING))....so she may very well stay here. She is just a lovey dovey little girl...





Oh Amy....I sure wish you were here to help me play with them and socialize them.

Robin (TinysSis) - I wish you were here too....we'd have so much fun w/ them on the bed....

Oh well...


----------



## TinysMom

I've got another video and more photos to upload in a few minutes...but here is a video of Genie (the sport-marked tort doe) and two other does...






Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Sorry for the large number of photos - but I couldn't figure out which ones to not share....know what I mean?

And another video too...

As you can tell - two of these three are really my favorites (so far) of the babies that have their eyes open...more babies are starting to open their eyes though so I now have MORE socializing to do...


----------



## polly

Aw i love the black one and the one with the stripe down its back thats always the cuteset age i think when they are just really starting to get up to mischief:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire

Oh, Peg. I wish I was there to cuddle all those babies.

I sure do miss everyone there....bunnies, humans, doggies, and kitties.....but surely not those pink geckos outside of your house .


----------



## Haley

Im so jealous of all these beautiful babies!

soo.... do you know if this is a girl??


----------



## TinysMom

I am about 90% sure she is a girl at this point in time.

Why...when I flipped a coin - it even agreed with my guess!

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Im so jealous of all these beautiful babies!
> 
> soo.... do you know if this is a girl??


----------



## maherwoman

Aww!! That one looks like my little DrewMonster!! 


*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am about 90% sure she is a girl at this point in time.
> 
> Why...when I flipped a coin - it even agreed with my guess!
> 
> Peg*
> 
> Haley wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Im so jealous of all these beautiful babies!
> 
> soo.... do you know if this is a girl??
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

These photos are especially for Amy - although everyone can enjoy them...

Amy - remember the garage babies...the youngest ones? Well - look at how they've grown....

















Miss BigEars wouldn't let me do a photo of her and kept hiding behind her younger sibling...so I'll have to do a photo of her later...

Peg

Edited to add: I'm going to separate them this week - I think the chestnut is a girl and the black is a buck. He's the one that lost one eye....well - its still there just he is partly blind....

I wish you could see just how fluffy they are!


----------



## Haley

haha, can this little fluff ball see through all that fur? 





Sooo cute! Any new pics of my little friend?


----------



## TinysMom

Haley,

No new pics yet of your little friend - may take some later tonight or most likely tomorrow. I need to check her again too to see if she's a doe...she's coming out of her shell some and that is good. 

I wish you could see Sport's babies...oh my goodness. I need to take some photos. The harlequin has a snip of white on its nose...not as much as mama but still yet - some. So does another tort if I remember right.

They're jumping out of their cage (which is on the floor inside a NIC x-pen. So now they're coming out onto the floor and some of them (one for sure) had learned it can get OUT the NIC holes and into the rabbitry. Two others have learned that they can jump back through the bars into the back of the cage if they don't want to get caught....I dread the day they become too big.

And the cutest thing of all - one of them takes off from the back of the cage at a run....jumps the 2" high flashing barrier in the front of the cage and lands outside.

Only problem is....once it landed on mama's tummy as she was sleeping. I noticed baby scampered away pretty quickly after that.

I do need to take photos of my favorites though...Genie is still a favorite as is Carmelita (the broken tort one in the video that I hadn't named at the time)....

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

WOW :shock:! I miss her so much. She was my little cuddle bunny.


Look at her then....


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I guess it is time to share with the board about Faith. 

First the photos - then the story about how we got her...

Faith last Thursday (7/19 I think):

























She weighed 10 ounces.

Here she is tonight....you can click on all the photos to see them larger (in another window I think)













She weighed 20 ounces earlier today.

Now for Faith's story......

Last Thursday we were at the feed store (I really do need to ask him to deliver feed to save me from temptation) when a woman dropped by with this teeny tiny kitten. As it turns out, the woman feeds feral cats out where she lives and one of them brought her kitten up to the woman's house or porch or something and dropped the kitten off. Both the mama and the kitten were VERY malnourished (in spite of the woman's attempts to help the feral cats).

Well - upon first getting the kitten, the woman went to the vet and bought eye cream for it and a can of food. From what I learned the next day at the vet's...she ran in with the kitten and tried to get them to take it...but they wouldn't. So she did the next best thing....she went to the feed store where "sucker" Peg was....along with my adorable (animal-loving and very compassionate daughter Robin (even a bigger sucker)) and the biggest sucker of all - Art.

Needless to say - Faith came home with us. 

The lady was like, "She can't be more than a couple of months old..." when we asked her how old the kitten was (not knowing the full story). Robin and I sort of looked at each other and went "uh huh...more like maybe a month old?"...

So Friday morning saw us off to the vet to get her checked over because some folks told us she might have a URI (upper respiratory infection). She did. 

The vet didn't do bloodwork or anything as he said she needed to keep all of the blood she had in her for now....but he gave us meds for her and we left the clinic $58 poorer but knowing we had formula for the kitten along with meds and her vet visit.

Let me tell you something I learned. A malnourished kitten can become VERY VERY playful once they have some food and formula in their tummy, some time to sleep, and a few toys. Faith has taught us that much.

I'm still trying to figure out how Faith made it into the guinea pig cage tonight since I deliberately moved the item she'd jump on from Robin's bed - and then use to jump into the cage. However she does it....she's very much fascinated with the guinea pigs.

I'm sure that y'all will be seeing more photos of Faith in the days and weeks to come.....along with some of Robin too!

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

I love my piggies, hehehe!


----------



## Haley

aww she's so tiny! What do Amy's piggies think of her?


----------



## polly

Wow that is a really tiny kitten its kinda weird to see a piggie bigger than a kitten. I am sure it will do well now its got such a good home


----------



## TinysMom

Faith has only been here for 8 days and I've already figured out her middle name....its TROUBLE...with a capital T and capital every other letter too.

She's learned her way out of Robin's room - so I go and put her in Robin's room and if I don't shut the door and she wants to be with "Grammy" - she takes off running to beat me back into the living room. Then she sits and grooms herself and waits for me to walk by so she can reach out and grab me with her claws. Then she jumps up on me (or climbs up on me) and starts jumping on the desk and messing with things and heaven help me if I'm typing 'cause she HAS to be in on that. 

She loves watching some of the rabbits and she has an extreme fascination with the guinea pigs. I think we're going to have to put a cover on them.

We used to find her sleeping in there now here is what is starting to happen (btw - this morning when Robin woke up - the piggies had her cornered or something so she couldn't get out of the cage and she couldn't get off the igloo or something like that).

ARG - photobucket is giving me fits - I'll share the video in a bit...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww how cute! I love it!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so wiped out - we went up to see Eric today & show him Faith and just sort of have a birthday celebration as the kids turn 23 next week (yes - they're twins).

Anyway - when I went to wake Robin up this morning - Faith was in the guinea pig cage again.....and tonight after she came home from the trip - she went back in the cage and settled down for a nap.

I don't understand - Robin thinks she likes the bedding...or maybe the socialization of being with other animals?

All I know is somehow - the piggies and her seem to have made some sort of peace about the situation and I think she's now an "honorary piggie"..

Wonderful...

If only Miss Bea and Popcorn and Tiny and some of the others felt that way - she could be an "honorary bunny" too!

Oh well...

That's life in Lionhead Land...

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Anyway - when I went to wake Robin up this morning - Faith was in the guinea pig cage again.....and tonight after she came home from the trip - she went back in the cage and settled down for a nap.
> 
> I don't understand - Robin thinks she likes the bedding...or maybe the socialization of being with other animals?
> 
> All I know is somehow - the piggies and her seem to have made some sort of peace about the situation and I think she's now an "honorary piggie"..



Hehehehe. This is hilarious to me :biggrin2:! My piggies are so cuteeee.


----------



## JadeIcing

*We are getting so excited about the pigs coming here. We are discussing where there cage will be.*

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - when I went to wake Robin up this morning - Faith was in the guinea pig cage again.....and tonight after she came home from the trip - she went back in the cage and settled down for a nap.
> 
> I don't understand - Robin thinks she likes the bedding...or maybe the socialization of being with other animals?
> 
> All I know is somehow - the piggies and her seem to have made some sort of peace about the situation and I think she's now an "honorary piggie"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe. This is hilarious to me :biggrin2:! My piggies are so cuteeee.
Click to expand...


----------



## undergunfire

You will enjoy having them there, Alicia .


It reminds me, I need to start researching about flying the piggies. Work and not feeling well right now has me sleeping a lot....and I am still stressing over the poor little loose bunnies.


----------



## JadeIcing

**hugs**

*undergunfire wrote: *


> You will enjoy having them there, Alicia .
> 
> 
> It reminds me, I need to start researching about flying the piggies. Work and not feeling well right now has me sleeping a lot....and I am still stressing over the poor little loose bunnies.


----------



## maherwoman

I just remembered about the health certificates for the buns...how much is that going to be?

Amy...will you be able to pay for that before your buns get shipped to me in about a month?


----------



## undergunfire

*maherwoman wrote: *


> I just remembered about the health certificates for the buns...how much is that going to be?
> 
> Amy...will you be able to pay for that before your buns get shipped to me in about a month?



Yes, I can pay for it. I think what Peg was going to try to do was a group vet check...so maybe she can get a discount for the multiple bunnies...then we can figuer out the price from there. If not, then I can pay for my bun's vet checks.

It's going to be hard though, as I have to pay for Morgan's vet check and flight home, plus gas to get to the airport as well. I really don't make a lot of money and have sooooo much stuff to pay for in the next 4 months it seems like.


I wish I knew how much money I was looking at here, so I can start planning it all out ahead of time.


----------



## TinysMom

Its hard to give prices here because I might call the vet and get a price today (for the vet I want to use) and then get another price a week from now 'cause he forgot what he quoted me. However, he's the cheapest vet around for stuff like this....and really a nice guy. I don't want to have to drive to Uvalde to see the vet for this.

I'm thinking he told me before that it would be $30 for the office visit plus $10 for the certificate and he would put as many bunnies on the certificate as he could fit. However, each shipment needs its own certificate...so I'm not sure if we're looking at $30 for the visit plus $10 for the rabbit going to Amy plus $10 for the rabbits to Rosie plus $10 for the piggies to Alicia - and I don't even know what piggies need in order to be able to fly.

Right now I'm just really really busy - I had to go and start mystery shopping again - didn't I? Darn it - I never realized just how busy I would be between shopping, submitting reports, and of course...looking for MORE shops. No - it isn't a full time job or anything like that - but it does take time right now to get back in the groove. (A neat thing is - I came across mystery shops for vets in San Antonio....pays for the report plus up to $100 for the vet visit. Only bad thing....its for cats and dogs only...otherwise I'd get some bunnies neutered or whatever...).

Anyway - my point is....I just don't have a lot of time for research right now - maybe after the second week of August I'll have more time. 

The biggest problem will be coordinating all the flight times. You see - I can only take them to the airport TWO hours ahead of time. So let's say that Rosie's bunnies leave at 11 am .... Amy's leaves at 3 pm and the piggies head off to Alicia at 5 pm. That means I have to go to the cargo place at 9 am....then keep bunnies in the car till 1 pm....and then take the final load of animals at 3 pm. In other words - thats a lot of time to keep animals cool in the car...know what I mean? So we're going to all have to work together to coordinate that if possible. From what I read on the websites, the airlines are pretty strict about the two hours too - I can't just drop them all off at the earliest time...

Anyway - give me a bit of time and I'll try to do more research. The gas will probably be about $50 (depending upon price of gas) to get to the airport and back home....I figured we'd wind up paying that as I may have another shipment going out the same day if we can work things out. I'm even thinking about arranging to do some shops and maybe even stay in San Antonio overnight if I can get a hotel mystery shop and some good "dinner out" type shops. 

Well - Art will be home soon and we have a late night date (aka mystery shop) so I need to review my paperwork so I do it correctly. The neat thing is....with this company - I should have my money by the middle of August...hopefully in time to do another shop? 

Peg


----------



## Haley

Oh Peg, youre such a wonderful person. Not many people would give so much of themselves to help others in need. 

I hope you know how much we all love you. Youre the best :kiss:

PS. If the flight times are a problem, maybe MyLoki could help? Shes in SA, right??


----------



## TinysMom

Nope - she's not in SA anymore....she's moved back home.

Well - I'm off in a minute - now to decide for our late night dinner - do I want taco salad - or the shrimp basket again? Decisions....decisions....I think both are the same price...

Peg

P.S. BTW - we think the little baby that looks like Tumnus - is a girl.....

Now to flip a coin and see how right we are....*



Haley wrote: *


> Oh Peg, youre such a wonderful person. Not many people would give so much of themselves to help others in need.
> 
> I hope you know how much we all love you. Youre the best :kiss:
> 
> PS. If the flight times are a problem, maybe MyLoki could help? Shes in SA, right??


----------



## myLoki

*Oh BOO! I've always wanted to help with transports and temporary fosters, but I've always been too far away. Now I get my chance and I'm futher away still. I moved 4 hrs south of SA in May! :grumpy:

t


Haley wrote: *


> PS. If the flight times are a problem, maybe MyLoki could help? Shes in SA, right??


----------



## JadeIcing

As I said and Rob agrees. Send them when ever is best for you. We are ready when is best from you. The airport is 20minutes from us. Towards my moms. So we will make a day out of it.


----------



## TinysMom

WARNING: This next blog entry is NOT about lionheads. Its about some things happening here and I'm writing it to make folks smile. I hope you enjoy the stories more than I enjoyed them when I was actually living them (and as much as I can enjoy laughing about them now).

First of all - as many of you know - I've decided to start mystery shopping again. One of the KEY aspects of being a mystery shopper is the ability to be OBSERVANT and attentive to detail. Normally I am like this....

But lately....well...let me just share the stories. Then I'm going to bed for I hope a nice LONG sleep....and will wake up more refreshed.

First of all - Art & I went out the other night for a "date night" at one of our favorite pancake houses. It was great...good meal....service wasn't the best but it wasn't horrid....so I go to enter my report and go "OOOPS...".

We went at 10:30 pm....and got home around 11:30 pm. Well guess what....we had to be there after 11:30 pm! 

Fortunately I had a window of time to do the shop in - so tonight we had another date...this time during the correct time frame.

Needless to say, I didn't turn in a report for the last time we went there - that was on us....this one we'll get paid for.

Ok....so today I had 7 assignments lined up. Two were here in our town while five were in another town about 60 miles away...

I took Robin with me to be my navigator because even though I had everything sort of mapped out....I am not familiar with the town at all. I sure am glad I didn't pick up the five gas station shops I'd thought of ..... I'd still be driving around lost.

BTW - Art's "big boss" at work grew up in that town...and he still gets lost...so I don't feel so bad.

So we do our two shops here. Both are fast food....and at the second one, when I placed my breakfast order - I didn't realize there were jalapenos in it (I had my choice of certain items to order). I'm glad I ate it there instead of trying to drive down the road with my eyes full of tears! Next time I'll read the menu better to see what is in certain items - or better yet - I'll just avoid that item altogether! 

The worst thing is - I've seen the ads for this item - just hadn't thought about them. (Does that say something about their advertising??).

So we drive down to the other town and find the mall. Good - one of my shops is in the mall....Robin goes to look for a bookstore while I go to do my shop. That goes well - no bookstores though (which shocked me). 

From there we leave the mall and go across the street to Walmart and then notice that they're either putting up letters or taking down letters for a Kohl's store....

We decide to go ahead and get another fast food shop done since it has to be done before a set time and we're not sure of the area. So off we go to order our food (same restaurant as where I got the jalapenos). AHA...this time I KNOW to stay away from that product.

Now the instructions are pretty specific on the number of items I have to order. I need an entree, a side dish and a drink. I think to myself, "Aha....combo meal...that will make it easy".

So I order a combo meal of one of my favorites....which has grilled chicken and is in a burrito shell.

Guess what? That combo doesn't come with a side order. 

Now what do we do? We have the rest of the analysis done....

So I decide we want to order more (after they've left and we have the food). So we order something else and restart the clock for timings, etc. (This is allowed if you've made a mistake - you just do it over again during the time frame you're allowed).

Hmm...mystery shoppers are supposed to be OBSERVANT...right?

Oh - but it gets better. We for our next shop which for some strange reason seems to be clear across town....so we go across town. 

Only guess what...there is a train - a VERY LONG train - in our way. Not only that - but when it winds up stopping - its still blocking two roads.

So we detour and finally find a gas station where we can buy a map. While I'm there - I ask for the directions to the store I'm looking for..

Can you guess where it is?

Back where the Kohl's was.....

We've lost about 30 minutes of our day and gone about 2 or 3 miles out of our way.

So I go to the store where I'm looking for a new refrigerator....and what do I see on the floor?

I kid you not - I see two 4" long COCKROACHES walking around.

So does the clerk - only she has to not let on that she's seen them so that she doesn't draw MY attention to them. She also has to try to focus on selling me a frig......

Well - sometimes I wish I wasn't quite so observant.

From there we have two more shops left to do. One is a fast food place (yummy chicken and the biscuit was to die for) and another one is a cell phone shop.

Now mind you - by this time we've tasted (and mostly eaten) food from three different fast food places....and we're stuffed.

The cell phone shop is closer to home....but we just can't stomach fast food again...yet.

So we go to the cell phone shop - only to realize that we have to backtrack not just a "little ways" - but about 3 miles back to the fast food shop.

FUN.

So I go in and order and everything goes right - except for the fact that I really don't want to eat another thing right now. I still do take some bites out of stuff and drink some of the soda. I wrap up the 2nd piece of chicken to bring it home to Art.

We start driving home and a policeman gets behind us. Meanwhile we're laughing and joking about all the food we've had and stuff and Robin starts laughing about what it would be like if we had a food fight and the policeman pulled us over. She's going, "No officer...really...I'm using this coffee as a conditioner for my hair. The sweetner in it helps give it body.." and "Oh officer.....mom is a klutz....she likes to wear ketchup on her clothes and gets it on her all the time" and I wind up saying "Yes officer.....Robin has jalapenos up her nose 'cause she has nasal problems and they help to clean her sinuses.." and we're laughing so hard that I have tears coming to my eyes and I'm about to HAVE to pull off the road. All i can think of is, "we've got to stop joking or he IS going to pull me over...".

Well, at least I was very observant on most of the shops....and was able to make up for any mistakes and have a "do-over" without getting noticed. 

Robin and I were laughing about all the driving we did....the train that kept us waiting for the longest time and then STOPPED...the people we encountered...even the cockroaches.

Oh - and tonight - after swearing all day I didn't want ANY more food to eat....Art & I redid our shop at the pancake house. In fact...I'm about to do the paperwork...

I sure am glad I remembered to write down the name of the waitress!

As I told Art & Robin - even counting our gas to go down to the other town and back...I still made as much in 8 hours with her (cleared as much) as I would have made working at one of our stores here in town for 8 hours. So it wasn't a bad trade-off - and if nothing else - Robin and I didn't go hungry!

But the memories we made....now those are priceless.....worth even more than the paychecks (but hey - I'll take those too!

Peg


P.S. For those who are wondering - here is what I made:

Local shops:

Fast food place one - $7.50 plus up to $14 reimbursement for food
Fast food place two - $5 + up to $5 reimbursement

The other town:

Department store shop - $10.00
Fast food shop one - $5 + up to $5 reimbursement
Home appliance shop - $15
Cellular Phone shop - $25
Fast food place two - $12 + up to $7 reimbursement

Total: $79.50 + my reimbursements 

(I hope to go to that town one day per month along with another town one day per month - but I know the other town much better. I was doing some of these shops as "favors" for schedulers - and usually when you do this and they know you'll do stuff like this for them...they tend to give you first pick of their shops from then on...).

Also - I'm sharing this cause some folks had PM'd me about shopping and asked me more about it - and it saves me from copying and pasting everything several times.

Oh - and I don't have ANY mystery shops for Thursday - HALLELUJAH. I think I need some shops for exercise places and gyms after all these other food shops I've had!


----------



## JadeIcing

Very cool. Sounds like fun.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - today I did my last two shops that were scheduled so far....oops...scratch that - I remember I just picked up two for this week when I have to go to another town for a drug test....one is at a fast food place...yum yum.

I've earned $350 PLUS reimbursements so far....I think I have that right. That might already include about $20 of reimbursements - I need to think about that. Still yet - got my first direct deposit on Friday of $47.80 for 3 shops I did in July...woo hoo!

But enough about that....I know y'all want to see pictures of BABIES....right?

Well...here goes...

First for Haley...she's gonna be a poofball - uh - I mean - teddy style...


























I haven't had much time to socialize her - I think she may be shy but then again - she could surprise me. I'm going to try to take time this week to really get to know her and others better..

Now for Gandalf - I didn't think he'd make it - but he did (I shared photos of him a bit ago)..














Now for Gingersnap (if I keep her that is) - She reminds us of GingerSpice although GingerSpice had more white on her nose..









That is Robin holding her - not me..

Here's Harlie - he's from Sport and you can't see it - but he has white on the tip of his nose (so does his sister GingerSnap - its almost the same size too)..









and finally - one of my favorites.....Jeannie....she's from Aggie...you can't see it really well but her mane is coming in SO nice..





















I am considering keeping Jeannie and Harlie to start a new line of Harlies...but they also could wind up giving me blue eyed whites since both carry the vienna gene...

Hope you enjoy the photos - I forgot to get ones of Carmelita...my bad!

Peg


----------



## Haley

Shes just beautiful Peg! We're going to try some bonding with Nigel and Basil and Max and if its a no go we definitely are interested. The tort is beautiful as well! Do you ever breed fawns (or is that the same as tort)? They are so pretty too!

Also, how are you liking your new camera? Im looking for one and Im considering a Nikon Coolpix, which is what you have right?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow Peg you sure got a handful there. I am sure he had a blast making babies too. 

I just love your lionheads and the lionlops. I miss Linus, Jenniblu has him.


----------



## Haley

:stikpoke

Any more pics, Peg? How is everyone?


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I have pics - but they aren't of bunnies....

here goes...

(I'll try to share more of bunnies later this week - I hope to be able to rehome (sell) the weanlings this coming week....and I want more photos before they go).*
*
One tired girl....in her grampy's arms....













Looking cute on grammy's desk (she's Robin's cat)

























and what tires her out? Hunting mice of course...*





























*She spends most of her time in the rabbitry if she can...

Peg*
Haley wrote: *


> :stikpoke
> 
> Any more pics, Peg? How is everyone?


----------



## Haley

aww what a beautiful girl! :big kiss:


----------



## undergunfire

I forgot, but did the babies with the missing ears make it? Wasn't there some without legs?

I would love to see pictures of them.


Was there any babies with a stripe or anything down their face? White feet? I would love pictures of them too, hehe.


----------



## TinysMom

Amy,

We did have some that were injured by their mom shortly after birth and I did share about them with a few people - yes. However, they were not born that way. They passed away shortly after being hurt by their mom (who later on turned out to be ill herself) and she's been fighting (and winning) wry neck.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Its been very very hectic here - but I know y'all will want to see baby pictures.

First the backstory on these babies. They've been in four larger cages but we decided to let them loose to play for a bit for the last 48 hours or so. So they have one cage and a 3' X 8' pen area to play in. They love to run and play and binky and have a blast together.

They probably will get put in cages again tomorrow or the next day....but this gave us a chance to sit on the floor with them and play with them and.....take pictures of them.

Haley, you will see a couple of photos of the Tumnus look-alike and I have a few photos in here I think (I took 70 photos in one sitting tonight) of 2 creamish ones that are really funky looking. I need to take better photos of them too.

There is one photo in here of a blue (I think) lionhead. He is Gandalf - I shared a picture of him a couple of pages back when I wasn't sure if he'd make it or not....well ... he has made it. I'm pretty proud of him. His mom is "Princess Cordelia" (she got the Princess name when she and Pow Wow both had wry neck and they were in side by side pens). She lives in our bedroom right now and is sooooo spoiled and has such an attitude. You almost wouldn't know she'd had wry neck....almost. Anyway - he has her mannerisms and looks so much like her in some of his expressions....I can't get over it.

Its probably a good thing Amy isn't here right now....she'd be in the middle of them most of the time playing with them all and they'd be spoiled TOTALLY rotten. Instead, only a few favorites are getting spoiled rotten....

The neat thing is that all but one of these babies carry the gene for the chocolate color. So, I'm trying to decide who (if any) to keep. A couple of them (particularly a blue tort that is one of the photos - I took a photo of him through the bars sleeping just inside the cage) are really nice as far as body type and ear size and stuff like that.

And so ... with no further ado....the pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing

*I want these three.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


>


----------



## undergunfire

I looooove the tort babies :inlove:!


----------



## maherwoman

CUTE!!!

:inlove:

Makes me want my babies all the more!!!


----------



## TinysMom

The top one is one of the two funky looking ones....the second one down is the blue tort that I think has show potential....the third one is the Tumnus look alike.

The top one is actually pretty friendly and a real ham...

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> *I want these three.*
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

> This is Princess Cordelia's son.....Gandalf. He is the one I thought wouldn't make it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This little one kept watching me and watching me and watching me as I'd take picture. It kept looking at me as if to say, "What about me??" So this was the last picture I snapped and it settled down and went to sleep...almost with a smile on its face.


----------



## polly

Oh Peg those babies are gorgeous, and i have to say how amazing are the kittens eyes WOW!!


----------



## TinysMom

One bad thing about having a rabbitry - is the extra work it takes to keep it clean.

Some days....after cleaning cages....you just feel like you haven't accomplished anything...

Maybe this video will explain it...






That bucket is filled with the droppings from the cages and from the floor being swept....(LOTS and LOTS of cages).

Peg


----------



## binkies

That was just sooo funny! She was determined to dig to China. And the rabbit in the door just sitting there...."Mom! Look at what she's doing!!"


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my goodness...what a STINKER!! (Well, probably literally now...hehe!)


----------



## TinysMom

I just got done feeding the rabbitry. Normally that doe is one of the earlier ones to come eat - but not the first.

Well tonight she came running up to me and it was like, "Mama...I'm SOOO hungry....I worked up an appetite...can you HURRY UP and feed me??"

It was hilarious....and she seemed very proud of herself too...

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I must not ever look through Peg's baby pics ever again!!!!! NO MORE BUNNIES - especially no furry little cute lionhead babies named Gandolf...... or any other name........ 





:shock:


----------



## maherwoman

Awwwwww !!!!

How cute is she?? What a cutie-pie!!

Loved the video! 

:inlove:


----------



## Ivory

*Wants Lionhead*


----------



## TinysMom

Robin was playing with my camera today and took some photos from around here...


My guy!





Maybe I shoulda named him Spock?





Sam - Art's cat...




Ditsy Mitzi - a manx




Faith aka "Trouble" - my how much she's grown. She was 10 ounces when we got her - she's now 3 pounds and 12 ounces and almost all lean muscle..




We used to call Mitzi "bunny butt" before we got bunnies (due to her Manx tail). I think she took it to heart....

Seriously though - some of my rabbits have bigger tails than she does!





This is just a few out of the 55 or so Robin took...

Peg


----------



## polly

Yay Tiny pics, i keep seeing giants at the shows over here but none are as gorgeous as Tiny:biggrin2:


----------



## The BUNFATHER

_Why thank you fair lady! I appreciate the comment very much. 

I'm considering stealing some of dad's ties for some photos but mom knows my idea of stealing them means chewing on them and she keeps saying, "no more tailoring for you Tiny".

Oh well...I'll find something else to do..._*

The BunFather**


polly wrote: *


> Yay Tiny pics, i keep seeing giants at the shows over here but none are as gorgeous as Tiny:biggrin2:


----------



## polly

Tiny you don't need a tie you are gorgeous enough just the way you are. Are you sure you don't fancy a trip to Scotland


----------



## TinysMom

This is more an update on me than an update on the bunnies = but oh well...

I'm going to not be online here much for the next 6 weeks while I work on some things in my life. For those who don't know - I now have a job working out of my home (phone work) and I work from 2 pm - 7 pm CST Tues-Sat. In addition, I need to go to "debriefing/coaching" sessions for an hour in the morning Tues - Fri.

I haven't worked outside the home in 4 years and between this and my mystery shopping and trying to figure out how to fit in "home life"...its really tough. For example - for another 5 weeks or so - Art works mid shift which means that I only see him from about 7:15 pm - 9:15 pm...oh and Sundays and Mondays. I try to have supper made ahead of time and the rabbitry fed before 2 pm - or have things set up for Robin to cook.

But it is tough trying to juggle everything...so I will probably not be around much here in the forum. I just don't have the time right now....especially since I wanted to work on my second novel in November (ha ha).

On a positive note - Tiny LOVES my working. He's my "office bunny" and he keeps me company and gets lots of ear rubs when I get frustrated with callers. Sometimes I'll be in the middle of a call and feel him come up and bump the back of my leg, seeking my attention. For Tiny, everday is "Take your bunny to work day" and when I have a break - he gets some craisins - so he LOVES my breaks.

Once things get settled down and I can make some decisions - then I may have more time for the forum. I've told myself that I'm giving myself 6 weeks (during this coaching time) to see if I like the job or not and if I can stick with it. I'd like to work it for at least one year to get our mini van paid off early because then we could start working on paying off the house early....we're not getting any younger.

I love y'all and I will be missing you - and I will try to check in once or twice a week....so I'm not dead...just...dead-tired!

Peg

P.S. Some of the girls got out in the grass again today. I was so tickled when some of them came over when Art called them and they came right back in on the porch without us chasing them down. A few others...well....that was a different story. But the girls who came back on their own - I was so proud of them - I wish I'd had my camera handy.


----------



## Flashy

:hug:


----------



## polly

:bunnyhug:hope everything sorts itself out Peg

(quick nose rub to Tiny for me)


----------



## TinysMom

*polly wrote: *


> :bunnyhug:hope everything sorts itself out Peg
> 
> (quick nose rub to Tiny for me)




Have I mentioned lately that Tiny is becoming a spoiled rotten brat?

First of all - he sees this as being "his" room and he loves to lay by the door. As in...he loves to lay by the door blocking it so I can't open it or close it. I have to try and close the door to keep the noise down (the guinea pigs are in the hallway).

So now I have had to start BRIBING him to get him to move - and he's learned that if he lays on the side of the door that isn't where I will want it to be...he can get a bribe if he's stubborn enough.

I tried to pick him up once and he spent the next 15 minutes trying to chew on my pants and pull them off me to show me he was angry.

So if Tiny starts getting bigger- it is my fault...sorta.

Peg

P.S. Gandalf got a new home btw - I'm so happy. So did another adorable broken tort buck - the lady wants to litter box train him and let him be like a cat...I'm so happy!


----------



## polly

sounds like he is making sure he gerts the treat rations a giant bunny deserves:biggrin2:Obviously not a fan of being picked up !! you could never say no to him anyway he is far to gorgeous


----------



## TinysMom

Ok....Tiny is FAR FAR FAR too smart for me.

He was laying around in the office. I normally start work at 2 pm CST (it is now 1 pm CST). I came in to sit down and check this site and stuff - and his ears perked up and he started sniffing around. THen he got up and laid down IN FRONT of the door again so I can't close it....and looked at me as if to say, "Gotcha now".

I've toyed w/ kicking him out of the room but the fact is - he's just too much fun to have in here...

Oh well - looks like I'll just budget for an extra bag of craisins and carrots every payday...its worth it to have his company.



Peg


----------



## polly

ahhhhhh at least he wants to be with you i would do the same thing


----------



## TinysMom

*Ah ... I must not have explained myself well. *

*Tiny didn't care about ME. He knew if he blocked the door - before I could close it - I'd have to get him to move. How do I get him to move? Well - at his weight - I can strain my back picking him up - OR - I can bribe him with craisins.*

*So now - no matter which way the door is-he lays on the side he thinks I want to get to so that he gets bribed. Sometimes the bribe is craisins - sometimes it is a fruit loop - sometimes a piece of banana or carrot. *

*Oh - and if I don't pay the bribe within 15 minutes? He comes and tries to pull on my pants or skirt and chew on them.*

*Smart bunny?*

*Peg*



*polly wrote: *


> ahhhhhh at least he wants to be with you i would do the same thing


----------



## JadeIcing

Tiny you make me smile. I need that right now more than ever, so keep it up and make mom post.


----------



## Haley

*TinysMom wrote: *

*Oh - and if I don't pay the bribe within 15 minutes? He comes and tries to pull on my pants or skirt and chew on them.*



Ahh now thats a bunny who knows how to get his slave's attention Smart boy!


----------



## TinysMom

I took some photos tonight of various rabbits and I just have to show off Harriet. He is a buck - who we originally thought was a doe.

If I ever lost Tiny - Harriet would get neutered and become my house bunny.

As far as lionheads go - he is a joke for show quality. He's a single mane (who has kept his mane).....and he looks more like the early lionheads who came from England.

But I adore him....so here he is...


----------



## maherwoman

Harriet's GORGEOUS, Peg...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Aw He's cute! I like his little fluffy mane!


----------



## Haley

Aww he's so cute in a weird sort of way. He does look a lot like the early lionheads you had (was is hyacinth or something like that?)

Any chance you have some updated pics of Tumnus's look alike? Does she look like Lily now (all fluffy)?


----------



## TinysMom

She looks VERY much like Lily- very very fluffy. I will try to take pics of her later today or tomorrow.

Peg


----------



## polly

Ah ok Peg he really is a smart bunny And Harriet is gorgeous


----------



## Lilypution

WHAT?! There has never been, nor will there ever be, ANYBUN like me!


:tantrum:



Lily


----------



## myLoki

Uh-oh. Now you've done it. :hiding:



t.


----------



## TinysMom

*Dear Lily,*

*You are so very right. You are such a special girl and you have developed into such a beauty. We all just adore you to pieces.*

*But you see - this little girl looks something LIKE you...as in - she's fuzzy like you are.....compared to some other lionheads.*

*Aren't you special? We use you to compare other girls to - to describe how they look....almost as if to see if they measure up to your cuteness. (hey...they can dream...can't they?).*

*But you are very very special and nobun will ever be quite like you.*

*Why - that's what I think Loki thinks about you too!*

*Breeder Mama Peg*



*Lilypution wrote: *


> WHAT?! There has never been, nor will there ever be, ANYBUN like me!
> 
> 
> :tantrum:
> 
> 
> 
> Lily


----------



## myLoki

Wow, Peg. You sure have a gift with bunnies. hehe! Lily's been tossing her toys around in an absolute fit, but I read her what you wrote and she has been appeased. I'm tellin' ya. She is quite the diva. 


Also, I humbly request harlequin bunny pictures! I just love them, love them, love them! They are right behind torts/broken torts on my favorite colors list. Aboslutely stunning.


t.


----------



## MsBinky

no... no harlequin pics :shock:I'm so scared I won't be able to find one here :tears2:And MrBinky even said yes! So I weally want my widdle furrybunneh bun


----------



## TinysMom

These first photos are of a chestnut that has the harlequin banding. He has super super soft glossy fur...just awesome guy (not show quality at all - but a sweetie).





















Next we have true harlequin...





















This guy is so shy....and scared of being loved. But Robin & I feel he has such potential.

Ok...on to another harlequin...





















This little guy is also a sweetie - just so loveable.

Finally - you may see more of this guy in the future...here's a sneak peak.





















That last one is related to some of the bunnies y'all may recognize from my postings...and I may share more about him....later. We'll see. But for now...at least you got a peek at him.

I was taking photos of some of my bucks for a friend...

and now - for a non-harlequin picture - this is Recharged. I'm trying to figure out how to find him a good PET home...I just think he's so adorable. There is a long story behind him but I'm too tired to share it now.

His eyes are a bit red around the edges because his fur is so darn fine. I've been told I need to get a supplement for him that is used for some of the exotic cats (Persians?) called Angel Eyes or something like that....

I might share his story later on....basically - I swear he took a vow of celibacy and he loves to groom the girls...but he isn't overly fond of breeding.





















He was going to go to a close friend for her herd but he really would make a better pet than a breeder bunny.

Well - that's it.....

.....for now......:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:



Peg


----------



## TinysMom

For those who are wondering - yes that last harlequin is missing part of his ear....it happened when he was REALLY really young. 

More later....maybe.....possibly...

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I like Recharged's coloring, like a himalayan...I didn't know lionheads had coloring like that did I?


----------



## MsBinky

Awwww I love harlies! Thank you for posting. They are so cute! I so want one I think I have contacted every breeder in Quebec :?Lol


----------



## TinysMom

By the way, this was Miss Bea's picture that made me fall in love with her. I don't remember if I paid $15 - $35 for her...but it was the BEST money I ever spent...








Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - and now a stroll down Memory Lane....oh...it sorta shows Tiny isn't the most faithful dude around...


This is Meathead - aka ShopGirl - I will have to do a post with various pictures of her again as she's grown up - and I do mean GROWN...she's probably about 5 pounds or so...




These were my first litters...

























































































You'll notice who isn't the most faithful buck around?




Now if she'd only do windows too...I see the dustmop!




Ah...I love this next set of photos. This is Lava and her babies - one of which went on to be my first homegrown BOB. I'm not sure if the baby on her back is Anissa (my BOB) or her brother Baby.




Can you see the baby on her back?


----------



## maherwoman

*says in sing-songy voice* I see somebun handsome...

You can read about him here.

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*Aw Rosie...I didn't mean to post pics of him before you were ready...but I thought I'd post just a couple since I'd been asked to show harlequins (it came up in the what do you want for Christmas thread in the off topic area).*





*maherwoman wrote: *


> *says in sing-songy voice* I see somebun handsome...
> 
> You can read about him here.
> 
> :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman

Oh, totally fine...I was eager to share about him. 

You just gave me an excuse...:biggrin2:


----------



## ~Bracon~

Random question peg.... how many buns have come through and out your door?


----------



## TinysMom

*Oh my....I honestly don't know and am not even sure I should venture a guess.

Some have been rabbits I've brought in for our breeding program. Some have been rabbits I've rehomed from our breeding program. Some are rabbits I've brought in from other breeders who wanted to rehome them and I knew I could find them homes. 

All of them have been loved though - and there have been times when I've cried at their leaving even though I knew they were going to good pet homes.

Some have gone (or are going) to RO forum members...in 2005 one special guy went to Jenniblu (I'd named him Linus - I forget what she named him). Of course Lily went to T. and Rosie is adopting some. However, I've almost always had people approach me...I did mention Lily to T. because she stated she was looking for a lionhead .. I just never expected Lily to poof out like a teddy style lionhead after T. said she wanted her (at first she was more sleek like Drew).

Sorry I can't give you a better answer than that.

Peg

~Bracon~ wrote: *


> Random question peg.... how many buns have come through and out your door?


----------



## Bassetluv

*TinysMom wrote: *


> By the way, this was Miss Bea's picture that made me fall in love with her. I don't remember if I paid $15 - $35 for her...but it was the BEST money I ever spent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peg



So beautiful, Peg....

:hearts:hearts:hearts:hearts


----------



## TinysMom

For all those Tumnus fans....here is our latest Tumnus-look-alike.

Please understand - these photos were taken outside on the porch and so the poop she is in is from the rabbits playing outside and it isn't in a cage..




















Peg


----------



## maherwoman

She's BEAUTIFUL!!!

:inlove:


----------



## Haley

aww shes so pretty! Is that all fur or is it her dewlap as well? Shes so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

That's her mane / fur...

Peg


----------



## Lilypution

We're pretty. :biggrin2:


Lily


----------



## MissBea

Very pretty. Such a shame you aren't harlequin like me.

Sometimes we can hide because of our colors...like this...













Oh well....not everyone can be like me (mom keeps saying, "Thank God" when I remind her of it..).*

Miss Bea*
*
Lilypution wrote: *


> We're pretty. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> Lily


----------



## myLoki

YAY!!! Harlequins!!! Gosh they are just stunning. I don't know how you breeders do it. TO have that much cuteness and beauty around you all the time. I'd be overwhelmed! 


t.


----------



## Lilypution

Miss Bea, 

You are so right! When Mom comes over to pick me up, I try to blend in so hard but she always finds me! Darn this brilliantly white fur! 


hwell:


Lily


----------



## MissBea

Well Lily, I do hear that some humans are partial to the white fur....and that some bucks are partial to it too.

Plus - I bet it keeps you cooler in the summertime than my fur does.

With your looks and personality - we really should be related back somewhere in our pedigrees....maybe 150 generations or so back....'cause you're just my kind of doe.

Wish we'd known each other better when you lived here but your fur mama wouldn't let me near you - she said I'd "spoil Lily for humans.."

Hmmph. Spoil you my fuzzy tail....oh well....

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## TinysMom

I am soooooooo excited. Well - I'm excited about several things...but here goes.

a. I've rehomed 9 bunnies in the last two weeks. Art is really really pleased with me about this and I am continuing to rehome some of the bunnies here locally.

b. I have a black buck here who is sold and will be leaving here in November most likely. He carries chocolate - as do many of my most recent babies plus a couple of other does. 

I do have another chocolate buck - BUT - he may carry the vienna gene (which would be disasterous to my lines if he does and I would have to restart from scratch to build my chocolate lines). 

So Art has given me permission to do a few limited breedings with my black buck before he leaves in November so that I can keep a "clean" line of chocolates in case we wind up continuing to breed and pulling a COD (certificate of development) in 2010 when we're eligible to do so.

This means I'm going to have BABIES again. I'm SOOOO excited. 

I haven't yet planned everything out - but I am quite excited.

Peg


----------



## myLoki

YAY! I'm so excited! I want more baby lionhead pictures!!!! 



Oh, Lily also wanted me to tell Miss Bea that she wishes her mom hadn't been so strict about hanging out with Miss Bea. Also, the white fur is quite cool on those hot Texas days. 



t.


----------



## maherwoman

YAYYY!!! I'm so happy for you, Peg!! 

So many rehomed...that's SO WONDERFUL!!


----------



## polly

Thats brilliant Peg you have been busy!!!

It will be nice to see babies again i will try to get a pic of my blue he has the best mane i have had on any of my babies so far i am so happy and it will keep you excited till you get some :biggrin2:

Edit to add pics tell me what you think (bear in mind there is nethie in him too!) He is 7 weeks old 

















I have totally fallen in love with him


----------



## TinysMom

Polly,

I think he is one of the cutest lionheads I've ever seen - I'm guessing from your comments that he is single mane - am I right? 

I sure hope he keeps that mane. He looks like he has quite the personality...I can't explain it - but man - its a good thing you're way over there and I'm way down here in TX....or else I'd be snatching him up and running away with him.

BTW - is he a blue otter or something? I ask because of the white around his nostrils..

Peg


----------



## polly

Yup Peg he is a single mane i don't think i have seen a double mane over here yet.

He is a blue otter and i have a funny feeling that he won't be getting a new home :biggrin2:

His brother is a steel colour but isn't quite as full mane wise as this one but both have a lot more chest hair than the last 2 we had. Also the Blue in particular looks quite crimped and i remember you saying the more crimping the better the mane it keeps as an adult am i right?

I can't wait for you to have more babies


----------



## TinysMom

That is right - the more the fur is crimped - the better the chances that they'll keep the mane. 

I recently showed Harriet - I'll show him off one more time..










He is a 2 year old - single mane - chestnut lionhead buck. As far as show quality goes - he's HORRID and he would be laughed off the table (first for his weight - then for his looks). 

HOWEVER..he carries the gene that not only has the mane - but seems to make it stick. I suspect he gets it from his dad Harry...who is shown here:










Oh - and his half sister (a daughter from Harry but different mom) still has her mane - and she is single mane also. Here she is after winning her BOB at her first (and only) show.














Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share an update on my upcoming breeding(s). I'm so psyched about this. I think I'm going to take my black buck to 2 of my broken torts that were born in the last batches of babies. These girls are slightly younger than what I normally breed - HOWEVER - they did seem to mature faster and their mother is a big girl...so these girls are the same size as the other does I breed. The goal behind doing this is to get at least one broken chocolate (buck or doe) out of the two breedings.

I also think I'm going to take the buck to my chocolate doe and to his mother (a chocolate otter doe)..and maybe to a chocolate tort otter doe (she looks orange almost). 

That would be 5 breedings and I'm sort of not wanting to do that many - but I know if I don't do that many and the breedings I do don't "take"...then I will kick myself for letting him go. 

I'm praying that each doe only has 3-4 babies though. I do know of other breeders who would like to work with chocolates and that is part of why I'm doing this.

Then this spring - I hope to take Triad (broken tort buck who is so gorgeous) and breed him to about 5 girls for brokens in tort and siamese sable and maybe blue tort.

I have to be careful about my breedings and not do too many and to make sure I have potential homes lined up before I do anything. 

Here is Triad....he has the best personality...





Oh well - off to put away the rest of my groceries...

Peg


----------



## polly

Harriet looks like Floyd when we first got him. I think he is adorable and Bruce prefers Harriet types to the really fluffy ones. They are all so cute.

Do the lionheads over there keep their side skirts? they aren't meant to over here for showing. Not that ours are pure bred so we couldn't show them anyway! but they are to cute. The 2 in this litter are really quiet and the blue otter is really cuddly. The last litter they were nutters (i kept the smoke martin he has his own blog cause he's so funny!) 

I love your bunnies, too but esp. Tiny and Miss Bea 


Edit to add: OMG Triad is gorgeous too:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Over here you don't have to be purebred to be shown - you just have to look like the type of rabbit you're being shown as. So for example - your blue otter could be shown as a lionhead.

I'm trying to remember what the standard says...I think a junior can have the skirting but I know a senior can not have it. You can find a link to our standard here (the Gibbons standard since she is now the next to present):

http://www.lionhead.us/standard07gibbons.htm


We've also had new colors pulled on CODs (Certificate of Development). Our colors are now:


Black
Blue
REW
Sable Point
Siamese Sable
Chestnut Agouti (I will not be surprised to see that drop off - but that is another story)
Tortoise (Black tort)
and also


Smoke Pearl
Pointed White (himi) in black, blue, chocolate and lilac
Fawn has been dropped from the list because Bob Whitman officially pulled his COD from ARBA (or dropped it or whatever it is called).

Peg


----------



## polly

Himi Lionheads :inlove:I think our juniors are allowed side skirts too but def. not adults!!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:I want Pollys little one.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - this is SO not fair. I decided to peek at Buffalo Creek's lionheads for sale page...bad bad Peggy.

NO - I am NOT getting him...but you have to see...

Their webpage:

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/lionheadrabbitsforsale.php

The buck:

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/709chocbuck1.jpg

I hope the link will work - I don't want to put her picture on here without getting her permission first...

oh - but while you're looking...look at this one too....

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/700japanesebuck.jpg

and for a blue harlequin...(dilute harlequin)

http://www.buffalocreekfarms.net/assets/baby/702japanesedoe.jpg

Ok - I'm going off to sulk now.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I love the tricolor in the first row.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to tell y'all....

I'm signed up again for NaNoWriMo again this year (http://www.nanowrimo.org/) and I will be starting my 2nd novel on November 1st (I know - I need to finish the first one and start sending it around more). 

Tiny and Miss Bea will be in it again - along with GingerSpice and SugarBear and Puck. I'm not quite sure how Puck will make it in there - I may have the story of him trying to make the vaccuum cleaner stop by sitting in front of it when Art was using it and Puck was only 6 weeks old. He was fearless and thought he could do anything. I would like to find a way to put Drew in it also and maybe dedicate the book to some of the beloved bunnies I've lost this year. I do know that it will be GingerSpice's death that pushes the heroine, Abby (the animal shelter volunteer from book one) into working with animal rescue and starting up a rescue.

Tiny's role in the book will be minor compared to book #1. He will mainly be laying in front of the door so people can't leave without giving him treats (a bad habit Stan got him into) and also attacking Abby's pants when she comes over for a visit and doesn't bring him a treat - since he knows she ALWAYS has treats for him (from his days in the shelter).

Miss Bea will probably continue to be a statue on the fireplace whenever guests come over....not sure what else she might do.

Oh - and then in book three - Tiny and Miss Bea will learn what it is like to live in a house with something new....babies (human)! I imagine that will make life interesting...

So if I'm not on here much - you'll know why. I may post the first chapter of the book on here though just so y'all can be saying, "Go girl" when it comes time for me to write...

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean

that's a cool thing to do! definately a good way to get a first draft going


----------



## maherwoman

That second buck you posted reminds me of Harley (that shock of fawn on his face). 

And, I love hearing about what your subsequent books will be about! And to have Drew in the book..that'd be SUCH a HUGE honor!! 

I'm so eager!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

:biggrin2:I am doing it to Peg!


----------



## undergunfire

I have met Triad, and I do have to say....he is quite the ladies man. He is a spunky little guy...and so gorgeous.


Oh, and that blue harlequin at BCF has.....EARS! Holy Cow!


----------



## TinysMom

Triad is even more spunky now that he has a girl on either side of him....he'll run from side to side sometimes talking to one and then going to talk to the other one. Angela is still his main squeeze but the other girl (one of the older broken does) loves to sleep in her cage as close to him as possible...

And that blue harlequin - you're right...you learned a lot probably from seeing all of my donkey-eared bunnies.

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> I have met Triad, and I do have to say....he is quite the ladies man. He is a spunky little guy...and so gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Oh, and that blue harlequin at BCF has.....EARS! Holy Cow!


----------



## TinysMom

AWESOME! Are you excited to start this week?

For those who don't know - NaNoWriMo is National Novel Writing Month and the goal is to write a novel of 50,000 words (or more) during the month of November. You can do anything before Nov. 1st on the novel - except actually write it. For example...you can outline chapters or list them....list information about your characters...think of major plot twists, etc. 

But you can not start writing the novel till 12:01 am (local time) on November 1st.

I may try to do a weekly word count in here to let folks know how it is going.

Peg*

JadeIcing wrote: *


> :biggrin2:I am doing it to Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add that Robin's doing NaNo this year too - only she's probably going to do a series of short things (like an anthology) - a different topic every day...

She says she's not been overly thinking about it - so she'll probably need me to remind her for a bit to get started every day.

Me? I laid in bed this morning daydreaming about the first chapter (and additional scenes)....I can so hardly wait to get started...especially the first chapter. I'm just dying to write it and post it here...even though it will have NOTHING to do with rabbits..

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

YES!! PLEASE post your novel as you're writing it...I'm DYING to read it! 

Maybe I'll do the next one...I LOVE writing, but just haven't had the heart to write again after a novel of mine got lost in a computer crash (it was 15yrs ago, but I really loved that novel...)

Any recommendations on how to get over something like that?


----------



## TinysMom

Some of you may remember that we adopted a kitty on 7/19 and Robin named her Faith. I was updating some of her photos in photobucket and thought I'd share them with you...

What do you mean I'm not a bunny?





There's still room for me in the cage...




Aw...come on...let me play with the bunnies...I'll be good...




I'm gonna sneak back in and play with the bunnies when mom's not looking




What do you mean - where am I going?




A tisket....a tasket...a kitty in a basket..




Ok - so a gal has to have some variety in her sleeping places...




I'm insulting you bunny....I hope you know that. You don't scare me a bit.




What mom?




And now for a new version of "Cat and Mouse"

















Peg

P.S. The weanling girls had 2 cages (one had a ramp they could climb up) and a play area....they loved to spend most of their time in the cages even though they had the play area....unfortunately, Faith also liked to hang out with them. She likes to go in the rabbitry and sleep with the rabbits too. Sometimes I wonder if she's having identity issues...


----------



## TinysMom

Speaking of identity crisis....






We always used to call her "Bunny Butt" but I think she took it too literally...


----------



## TinysMom

Finally - a face shot of Mitzi and two pics of Sam....Robin took the pics of him...














Peg

P.S. To our knowledge -since Sam is neutered..he is NO relation to Faith...


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Mitzi is SO beautiful...her colors remind me of Harley bun, hehe!

Give Faithy and Mitzi kisses and lots of rubs from me! 

I may have four times the buns than kitties...but I DO love kitties, and certainly have more knowledge of them than buns...although, I think that's changing...I've noticed that I have gleened a lot of knowledge from a certain beloved forum...ahem ahem. 

Anyway, yeah, I would've thought Sam was related to Faith...interesting! They're both gorgeous. 

I loved seeing the pics of the weanlings...I see a bun in there that looks a LOT like Lily...


----------



## polly

I love the markings on the third one its gorgeous and wow i can't believe how much that little kitten has grown

Thanks Alicia 

I want to see the stories too Peg i have heard you talk about them did you post the first one before i joined?


----------



## JadeIcing

*Can't wait! *

*TinysMom wrote: *


> AWESOME! Are you excited to start this week?
> 
> For those who don't know - NaNoWriMo is National Novel Writing Month and the goal is to write a novel of 50,000 words (or more) during the month of November. You can do anything before Nov. 1st on the novel - except actually write it. For example...you can outline chapters or list them....list information about your characters...think of major plot twists, etc.
> 
> But you can not start writing the novel till 12:01 am (local time) on November 1st.
> 
> I may try to do a weekly word count in here to let folks know how it is going.
> 
> Peg*
> 
> JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:I am doing it to Peg!
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

I think I posted some of the stories in one of the blogs - let me look...

Peg*

polly wrote: *


> I want to see the stories too Peg i have heard you talk about them did you post the first one before i joined?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm only sharing the "rabbit" portions - some of them ... here. The book is really much longer. I posted some of it in Tiny's blog last year (which is in the Bunny Chat area).

This is when Kate goes to the shelter to adopt a cat...but comes home with...TINY..

~~~~

Piles of boxes surrounded Stan as he studied the living room. How did he get here? He remembered coming home for two weeks. Several days Ben & Stan went fishing and talked about the last few years. Somehow, Stan was mesmerized by the fresh air and sunshine. The peace and quiet allowed him to think and to dream again. He felt inspired to paint. Perhaps it was due to the springtime or the lack of fog, but colors were so much more vivid in New England. It even felt refreshing when it rained. When Ben asked him to manage their bookstore in Salem, Stan jumped at the excuse to return.
Ben found him a house to rent, while Stan rushed back to California to give his notice and pack for his return home. Homeâ¦that sounded good. Was it possible he had really returned home to New England? How could he have made such a drastic decision in such a short period of time? Maybe he was dreaming. But no, the stacks of boxes reminded him that he had indeed moved to Salem, New Hampshire. 
There were times when the silence was deafening. Stan was glad to live in a quiet neighborhood, but he was used to noises from neighbors in adjoining apartments. Until today, he hadnât realized how much he missed the sound of traffic outside his window and the occasional party next door.. 
Stan discovered music from radio helped fill the void while he unpacked. It really didnât take him long to empty the majority of the boxes. Dishes filed the cabinets and clothes were hung up within an hour. He skipped the boxes of books and videos to get to his most valuable possessionsâ¦his paints and pictures. Once they were unpacked, the house started to look like a home.
But it still felt emptyâ¦and he still felt alone. He remembered his picture of the two boys fishing with Buddy, the golden retriever. Memories of the hours he spent with Buddy filled his mind and suddenly he realized what he needed to fill the house with life. He needed a dog! 
He checked the clock and the phone book. The animal shelter was still open. It was a good thing because it meant he wouldnât have to spend another night alone in this house. 




Kate wandered through the house and looked for something to do. She was all caught up on her paperwork. Her shops were already scheduled out for the next two weeks. Her laundry was done. She organized her cabinets last weekend and her grocery shopping was done. It didnât take long to shop for one person. 
She thought briefly about how she could start redecorating the house on the weekends. It was her grandmotherâs house and she had left it exactly the way it was when she grew up here. But why should she replace things when they worked fine. So what if the kitchen appliances were mustard colored? They matched the colors in the wallpaper.
Unless she had paperwork to catch up on, Saturdays were just hard for her because she was lonely. Last winter she spent Saturdays curled up in front of the fireplace with Punky, her grandmotherâs cat. Sheâd try to read while Punky tried to lay on her book and get her attention. But Punky passed away two months ago in his sleep. She supposed it had been time for he was 18 years old. But still yet, she missed him.
Maybe it was time to get a new cat? She had been thinking about it for a couple of weeks now and as she thought about the boring afternoon that lay ahead of her, she decided it wouldnât hurt to visit the new shelter for pets. It was a no-kill shelter and sheâd heard a woman in a store this weekend saying that they were full of animals and couldnât take any more.
Yes, a cat was just what she needed.

CHAPTER THREE

Kate walked into the shelter and was overcome by the smell. Yes, this was definitely a place where animals lived. Still yet, she would be able to get a cat or maybe a kitten and give it a good home. Perhaps sheâd find an older cat no one else wanted. Then again, a kitten would be fun too. Either way, she wasnât going home without a cat and she had Punkyâs cat carrier with her.
A young woman approached her with a smile. âHi, Iâm Abby. It looks like you came prepared to adopt someone. Can I help you?â
Kate smiled, âYes, thanks. I want to adopt a cat. My cat died two months ago and Iâm very lonely.â
Abby beckoned to a door and said, âRight this way. We keep the cats and other small animals on this side of the building so they arenât bothered by dogs.â
The women chatted as they walked through the door. Kate explained how Punky had passed away in his sleep and Abby expressed her sympathies. They talked about Punkyâs personality and relationship with Kate as Abby tried to get a sense of what Kate was looking for in a pet.
Kate was shocked when they walked into the pet room. They were surrounded by cages on three sides. The animals were stacked three and four high. Some of them ducked to the back of the cage when they heard people enter â while others raced to the door for pets and possibly a treat. 
There were cats of all colors and sizes. Black cats, calico cats, brown cats and more. There were Maine Coon Cats, tabby cats and even a litter of Manx. How was she going to decide? She almost wanted them all.
As she wandered around the room, a tall black pile of fur in the largest cage stood and stretched. She looked at those ears as they stood tall. This was no cat. It looked like a rabbit but it was the size of a monster. She backed away from the cage.
Watching her reaction, Abby laughed and said, âDonât mind him. Thatâs Tiny.â
âTiny? He must weigh 25 pounds!â
âActually, he weighed 17 pounds when he came in here three weeks ago but heâs down to a little over 14 pounds. His owner passed away and heâs still grieving for her. He will eat and drink some but heâs very unhappy.â
Hearing his name, Tiny stood and pressed himself against the door with all of his weight. Kate backed away a couple more steps. Still yet, she found him fascinating. 
Abby had a keen awareness about people and she sensed that Kate might be the right owner for Tiny. Tiny had not acted this lively since he came in and he really seemed to be fascinated by Kateâs voice. Perhaps she reminded him of his former owner. Abby had to find a way for the two to interact.
âWould you like to meet Tiny? Heâs a flemish giant and heâs very gentle. In fact, this breed of rabbit is bred specifically for their gentleness.â
âWill he bite me?â
â Heâs really very gentle. Heâs actually pretty affectionate and tame for a rabbit too. Why donât you let me bring him out of the cage. Heâs too big for the playpen, so Iâll just shut the door and let him run around the room so you can see him.â
Kate hesitantly agreed. She had always wanted a rabbit but a little rabbit, not some monster rabbit. Still yet, his eyes seemed to plead with her to at least give him a chance to get to meet her.
Abby opened the cage and Tiny sniffed the door and then bounded out onto the floor. He hopped around the room for a moment or two and sniffed their feet and then rubbed his chin on his cage. Abby explained that he was marking his cage with his scent so others would know it was his. 
âCome, sit on the floor with Tiny. I have a few yogurt chips you can give him when he comes to you.â
At the word âyogurtâ, Tiny came running over to Abby and started pawing at her clothes. She laughed and said, âBusted. I sneak in here to give Tiny a chance to get some exercise and get some treats. Iâve been worried about him.â
Kate and Abby sat on the floor together. Tiny crawled on Abbyâs lap and started hunting for his treats. She gave him one and then handed the rest to Kate. Before Kate knew it, Tiny was in HER lap and nudging her with his nose. When she didnât immediately offer a treat, he went looking for them in her hand and tried to paw at it. 
âIâm scared. Heâll bite me.â
Abby replied, âJust open your hand and let him pick it out of your hand. He wonât hurt you.â
Kate held out her hand with the yogurt chip in the middle of it. Tiny sniffed it and then grabbed the treat and hopped away. He almost seemed as scared of her as she was of him.
Abby and Kate watched as Tiny ran around the room a bit more and then suddenly made a mad dash for his cage. Kate asked, âWhat is he doing? I thought he wanted the exercise.â 
After watching Tiny for a moment, Abby replied, âHe ran for his litter box. He realized he had to go to the bathroom and that is where he knows to go.â
âYou mean heâs litter box trained? Like a cat?â
âYes. If I didnât already have five rabbits, Iâd take him myself. Iâve never seen a rabbit so tame and well-trained come into the shelter. But Iâm worried that if he doesnât stop grieving, weâll lose him.â
âWell, I donât think I can take him. Heâs just too big and I really did come for a cat.â
Abby sighed softly and said, âOkâ as she shut Tinyâs door. Together the two women turned to the cats when a loud sound filled the room. Turning to his cage, Abby said, âTiny, stop it.â She explained to Kate that Tiny was thumping his back feet to get their attention. He continued thumping while Kate looked at a kitten. She put the kitten back in the cage and was looking at a tabby when a rattling noise filled the room. Both women turned to see Tiny rattling his cage doors with his teeth. âHeâs never done that before. Heâs having a temper tantrum.â
Abby walked over to Tiny and talked to him quietly, âWeâll find you a home buddy. I promise. But you have to behave.â
âIâll take him.â Kate spoke up.
Abby paused a moment and smiled at the big rabbit. She knew Kate was the right person for Tiny but she wanted to make sure that Kate knew she was the right person. She needed to press her just a little bit and make Kate realize that she wanted Tiny and wasnât just taking him out of pity.
âKate, I donât think you understand. You canât just take Tiny because you feel sorry for him or because heâs having a temper tantrum. Heâs going to be a big responsibility for you. Not only will he need to be fed and have his litter box changed, heâs going to need time outside in the sun sometimes. At least I find that my rabbits thrive with outside time. But what he really needs is love. Heâs lost a beloved mistress and was found next to her body from when she collapsed. Can you give him love and wait for him to grieve before he can love you back?â
Kate walked over to Tinyâs cage and stared at him. Heâd laid back down and was in the back corner of his cage now. He stared back at her and twitched his ears. He was scary looking. He was huge. She knew nothing about rabbits. But reflected in his eyes was the loneliness she felt in her heart. She whispered his name softly and he came over to the door and tried to nudge her hand through the bars. She whispered his name again and realized that they needed each other.
âCan I give him love? I donât know. Heâs huge and he scares me. I know nothing about rabbits even though I always wanted one as a kid. But I know that he needs me and I need him. Weâve both lost people we love and we can help each other through the pain. I want him. I know Iâll grow to love him once I learn to trust him.â
Abby smiled because she knew that Kate had made the commitment in her heart to Tiny and she would not abandon him. She loved it when she was able to match up an animal with the right person. It gave her a feeling of peace.
âI have one problem though, âKate said. âWill he fit in my cat carrier?â
âWeâll make him fit.â Abby said. 


Edited to add: Oops - I left Stan's part in - oh well....Stan winds up going to the shelter the same day to adopt a dog and that is when he first sees Kate...


----------



## TinysMom

Kate's first day with Tiny.....

Kate woke up at daybreak on Sunday morning. She didnât want to wake up that early but it is hard to stay asleep when a 14 pound bunny lands on you belly as he leaps on the bed. The leap was only the start of his fun though as he ran laps around the room at a pace that made her dizzy. How could something that large move so fast? By the third leap on the bed, sheâd learned to move out of his way. She had observed that with every other lap of the room he took a shortcut across the bed for the other side.
What Kate didnât understand was what Tiny was doing in her room. Sheâd made him a bed last night out of a cardboard box and an old towel of her grandmotherâs. He was supposed to be sleeping in the kitchen. 
She tried to make sense of his presence in her room but she couldnât help falling back to sleep once he stopped running around. She wasnât worried about him getting into trouble because he jumped up on the bed and settled down by her feet for a nap. She could live with a pet like this.
When the alarm woke Kate three hours later, Tiny was still by her feet. He appeared to be asleep but as she snuck out of bed, she noticed him sit up and yawn. Man, he was a big rabbit. She still was scared of him but so far he had been very gentle and kept out of trouble.
Kate walked out to the kitchen with a bit of trepidation. Had Tiny destroyed the carpet? Had he used his litter box? What had he done all night?
She learned the answer as she entered the kitchen. Tiny had used the litter box alright. Almost everything was in it although you could see where he must have had his rear end over the corner once when he used it. She made a mental note to buy him a larger litter box when she went to the store next time. The rest of the kitchen seemed fine â except for his box and towel. The stinker had knocked over his box, chewed on the towel enough to put multiple holes in it and then chewed on the box too. It looked like she better add some sort of chew toy to her shopping list.
Kate made herself some tea and grabbed a banana while she thought about what to have for breakfast. As she peeled the banana, she heard the thwump thwump of Tiny running from the living room into the kitchen. She got out of his way in case he needed to use the litter box again. Her eyes opened wide as he headed straight for her instead of the litter box. He was supposed to be gentle but she could see the headlines flash before her eyes, âMystery shopper killed by giant angry rabbitâ. Then Tiny braked to a halt directly in front of her and stood up on his hind legs. He pulled on her right shirt sleeve and tried to lower her arm. She moved the banana to her left hand and he let go of her right shirt sleeve and grabbed the left one. He became frantic to pull her arm down and as she lowered her arm, he knocked the top half of the banana onto the floor and started eating it.
âThief!â she yelled, without even thinking. At her loud voice, Tiny grabbed the banana and retreated around the corner into the living room. She didnât mean to scare him but heâd startled her and then stolen her breakfast. It looked like she better add bananas to her shopping list also.
She snuck into the living room and stretched out her hand to Tiny. It held the last of the banana and was a peace offering. He looked at her and twitched his nose and then grabbed the banana and headed for her bedroom. Perhaps they would learn to trust each other soon. Until then, she got another banana and started writing out her shopping list.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - another bit about Tiny...
It had been a long day for Kate. Every shop had taken longer than she planned. There were long lines at the grocery store even though it was Monday. Two customers in front of her changed their minds about items and that slowed down the clerk. Every pump at the gas station had a line too. The line at the post office was ridiculous but at least it moved fairly quickly. 
She kicked off her shoes and looked for Tiny. Ah, he was in his box, asleep. Heâd used his litterbox but she was glad sheâd bought him a larger one as he still missed on one corner. It was nice to see heâd been such a good rabbit while she was gone.
She put the groceries away in the kitchen and went into the living room with her notes and new book. She flipped on the stereo. Grandmaâs stereo might be old, but it still worked and she usually kept some classical music on hand for when she wrote reports. The music helped her relax and clear her head so she could write reports. But silence continued to fill the house. Apparently the stereo wasnât working. She put her notes and the book on the couch and walked over to the tv to turn on the radio channel. She could get some classical music that way. It wouldnât turn on either. 
Fine. If she couldnât get music from the stereo or the tv, sheâd play some on her computer. She pushed the button and waited for it to start up. Nothing happened.
Ah. She figured it out. It must be a circuit breaker problem. She walked over to the light switch and turned it on just to see how extensive the problem was. To her surprise, the lights came on. Were there two circuit breakers for the living room? 
The ringing of the phone distracted her. She glanced at the caller ID but didnât recognize the name. Still yet, maybe it was a scheduler asking her to take a job. She decided to answer the phone. Later on, she was glad that she did.
âHello.â
âHi Kate. This is Abby from the shelter. I realized today that we have Tinyâs kennel here and I thought you might like it.â
âTinyâs kennel?â
âYes, Tiny has a large dog kennel that he sleeps in. His former mistress would lock him up when she was out of the house so he wouldnât get into trouble.â
âReally? Heâs been fine for me. It looks like he slept all day.â
âThatâs great. So he didnât chew on any cords or anything?â
âCords?â
âYes. Electrical cords. For some reason, rabbits seem drawn to them and love to chew on them.â
âJust a moment Abby, Iâll be right back.â
Kate put the phone down and looked at the electrical cords for the tv and the stereo. She didnât need to look at the computerâs cord after those twoâ¦she knew why she couldnât play her classical music. Even from a distance, Abby could hear her yell, âTiny. You devil. Youâre a rotten bunny. I hope you curled your hair at the roots you big bum.â
Kate came back to the phone, a bit breathless from bending down to check cords and then yelling at Tiny. âSorry, Iâm back.â
Abby sighed, âPerhaps we should talk. Do you have a few minutes?â
Kate smiled, âYeah, I think I could use some help.â
Kate wandered into the bedroom and flopped across the bed while they talked.
It was a good conversation and she learned a lot from Abby. She learned what it meant when Tiny would hop away from her and kick his back feet out â he was flicking her off because he was upset with her. When he turned around and faced the other direction and pointed his rear at her he was giving her âthe buttâ to say he was upset. Thumping either meant he was warning about danger or he was expressing interest in mating. 
They made arrangements for Abby to drop off the kennel later that evening. As the conversation was winding down Abby remembered one thing she wanted to point out to Kate.
âI was reading Tinyâs file and I meant to tell you that he loves phone books.â
âHe loves phone books?â
âYes. Apparently his former owner used to collect old phone books from neighbors and give them to Tiny to shred. The volunteer who took him from the home remembered seeing them around in his play areas and his kennel and put that in the notes.â
âOk. Thanks. Iâll make sure to keep the phone book out of his reach.â

When the conversation ended, Kate went back out to the living room. It was a good thing she had her laptop computer in addition to her desktop one because Tiny hadnât disabled it. She could still get her reports done on time.
What she saw made her count to tenâ¦.then twenty.. and finallyâ¦one hundred. Abby had warned her to not yell at Tiny. She couldnât help it. âTINY! Youâre a rascal. You wait till I find you.â
She heard the thwump thwump of his feet and he headed somewhere in the kitchen. She better start counting again before she saw him.
Apparently Tiny had woken up and come looking for her. He saw her book on the couch. Did the yellow cover make him think it was a phone book? It didnât matter, he obviously found it to be âfood for thoughtâ. Heâd pulled out several pages and shredded others.
She looked at the one heâd tried to shred. She was able to make out the words, âBad Bunnyâ. Hm. Heâd pulled out the page âGetting under a rabbitâs skinâ. Could Tiny read?
Either way, it was a good thing Abby was bringing by the kennel. She hoped it was big enough for him and his litter box.


----------



## TinysMom

Now for Miss Bea's story...

Tiny heard Abby before Kate did and he started hopping down the hall to the bedroom before the doorbell rang. Abby stood there with the cat carrier and prayed she was doing the right thing. Kate almost tripped on Tiny and Abby heard her shout, âTiny, one of these days youâre going to break my neck,â and then a loud bang. It took Kate a couple more minutes to make it to the door and her clothes were messed up, as if she had fallen.
âCome in Abby. Iâm sorry it took me so long to get here. Tiny decided to trip me on my way here.â
âOh no. Are you ok?â
âIâm fine. He damaged my pride but not much else.â
As Abby and Kate entered the living room, Tiny heard Abbyâs voice and came galloping down the hall at full speed. He rushed past Kate and threw himself at Abby, sniffing at her pockets for treats. Kate snapped, âYou traitorâ as Abby laughed at his antics. Sheâd braced herself for his leap and caught him in her arms. He fought being held but she cooed at him until he settled down. Then she placed him on the ground and said, âHello Tiny.â He thumped at her and walked to the end of the couch. Then he sat down and stared at her. Apparently he couldnât understand why she didnât have any treats for him. He thumped again.
As if in reply, the cat carrier thumped back at him. He thumped once more. The carrier thumped again. Great. It looked like there were going to be thump wars going on if Abby didnât open up the carrier and introduce Miss Bea.
Abby said, âShall I introduce you to Miss Bea and tell you her story?â
Kate replied, âWhy donât we sit on the couch and you tell me her story first. Then maybe Iâll meet her. However, would you like something to drink or eat?â
After getting drinks, both women sat down on the couch and Abby started with Miss Beaâs story.
âWell, Miss Bea has been a classroom rabbit this last year. Her owner was a kindergarten teacher who is moving away in a few weeks. Miss Bea has visited some families over weekends and school vacations but she never bonded with anybody. The teacher wants the shelter to take her but we are out of cages. One of the parents offered to take her and let her loose out in the woods, but there is no way she could survive like that. She is a domestic rabbit and wouldnât know how to protect herself. She would be dead very shortly.â
âOh how sad. Poor bunny.â
âI canât even place her in another home right now because she hasnât been socialized really. In fact, in some ways it seems as if sheâs been traumatized by the whole situation. Sheâs somewhat aggressive and needs to be tamed and trained to be around humans. I would adopt her and work with her but my landlord has said I canât have any more animals. If you are willing to take her and take care of her, I will come over every few days and work on socializing her.â
âWell. Iâm not sure how Tiny will take it.â
Upon hearing his name, Tiny walked over to the cat carrier and started sniffing at it. Then he started chinning it. As he walked by the door, a loud thump almost shook the whole carrier. Tiny thumped back, angry at being surprised. The cage thumped again.
Abby decided to break it up. She reached down and opened up the carrier. She put her hand in and brought out a rabbit that was hissing and spitting mad. Kateâs eyes opened wide as she watched Abby contain the teeth and claws that were going around in circles in her lap. Abby whispered, âShhh Miss Bea, it will be ok. Calm down.â
Kate had been afraid of Tiny because of his size, but she immediately backed away from Miss Bea because of her attitude. This wasnât a rabbit. This was a mountain lion or a bearcat or some other angry creature. Sheâd never seen Tiny hiss and growl like this rabbit did.
After a couple of minutes, Miss Bea calmed down in Abbyâs lap. Abby quietly called Kate closer to look at her. Kate sat a bit closer and the movement sent Miss Bea into action again, her claws going in all directions. Abby continued to calm both Kate and Miss Bea until both sat close together.
To keep from scaring Miss Bea, Abby continued in a whisper. âMiss Bea is a harlequin patterned lionhead. This is a new breed. If you look closely, you can see she has a mane around her head like a lion has. She also has a beautiful pattern of alternating colors, almost like a calico cat.â
Tiny hopped closer to the couch and tenatively put his front paws up by Abby. He shocked both women and Miss Bea and she jumped out of Abbyâs arms and onto the back of the couch. From there she thumped twice.
Abby sighed. This wasnât going as well as she hoped. She could see the look of doubt on Kateâs face. It was clear that Kate was pondering the decision but that she wanted to refuse to take Miss Bea. Abby didnât like to pressure people to take pets. She found that when folks were pressured, they never really bonded with the pets they took. But at this point in time she was desperate. Her choices were to give Miss Bea back to the schoolteacher who would either have her put to sleep at a vet or let loose in the wild. She was out of options. Miss Bea wasnât even a year old yet and she had the potential to be such a good rabbit.
Kate looked at Miss Bea again. She looked back at Tiny. Was it fair to Tiny for her to take Miss Bea? Of course, it wasnât like Miss Bea would be a forever bunny. She would just be here for a few days. All that Kate would have to do is feed her and give her water.
Still yet, she was afraid of this rabbit. Miss Bea made Tiny look tame. Tenatively, she reached her hand out towards Miss Bea. She was ready to pull it back if Miss Bea tried to bite her. However, the rabbit sat on Abbyâs lap and just stared at her, almost as if she wanted to trust Kate but wasnât sure if she could. Kate continued to stretch her hand out to the rabbit. Miss Bea lightly flinched as Kate touched her, but then Kate started rubbing the base of her ears and Miss Bea laid her head back and started grinding her teeth together in tooth purrs. It almost appeared as though she was smiling and her whole body relaxed. Kate continued to rub her ears and talk to her softly and the rabbitâs breathing slowed as she continued to grind her teeth contentedly.
Tiny watched from the floor and then stood on his back legs and put his front legs on Kateâs lap. She called Tiny up on the couch and he jumped up on her lap. Miss Bea stiffened her back and Abby started to rub her ears while Kate petted Tiny. This was the true test for Kateâ¦how the two rabbits would respond to each other. 
To her amazement, Tiny sniffed at Miss Bea and then started nudging her with his nose. She looked at him and tried to hop away, but Abby held onto her. Tiny sniffed her again and then he started to groom her head. Kate could even feel the rabbitâs quivering as Tiny came closer to groom her more. 
Kate stared at the two rabbits and marveled at Tinyâs actions. She still wasnât sure that taking the rabbit would be the best thing for Tiny, but she knew it was the best thing for Miss Bea. 
âOk. Iâll take care of her. But you need to socialize her so she can get a home of her own. Tiny might allow her to stay here now but I really donât want two rabbits.â
It was almost as if Miss Bea understood Kateâs words for she turned and started grooming Tiny in return. Tiny continued to groom her and allow her to groom him for another moment and then jumped down on the floor and started exploring her carrier. 
Abby handed the lionhead to Kate while she went out to the car for the cage sheâd purchased. Kate was thrilled when Miss Bea settled down in her lap and allowed her to stroke her back along with rubbing her ears. Perhaps caring for Miss Bea would not be so bad after all.
Abby returned with the cage sheâd purchased and a grocery bag of carrots and treats for Tiny and Miss Bea. Together, the women placed Miss Bea in her new home and took it to Kateâs bedroom so the two rabbits could sleep side by side. 
Abby asked Kate to watch her as she fed Miss Bea. When she opened the cage door, the rabbit lunged at her hand with claws outstretched. Abby put her hand on Miss Beaâs head and pushed her downward, into a submissive pose. During the whole time she did this, she whispered to Miss Bea, âIts ok baby. Youâre a good girl. You just need to learn to trust people.â Miss Bea continued to struggle against Abby and every time she tried to claw her or bite her, Abby held her down and whispered, âGood girl, Miss Bea. Good girl.â 
Eventually the rabbit settled into a back corner of her cage and let Abby put food in her bowl. Abby explained to Kate that Miss Bea needed to learn to trust people and not attack them. When Kate asked why Tiny didnât do that, Abby explained that Tiny was already socialized and that he was a neutered male, so he was less likely to feel territorial. She explained that female rabbits see their cages as their territory and they need to defend their homes. Abby explained it so well that Kate felt bad for Miss Bea because she knew the rabbit didnât yet trust her enough to understand the intrusions into her cage.
After setting up Miss Beaâs cage, the two women walked back out the living room. Abby laughed at the sight of Tiny, his head stuck in the grocery bag as he grabbed another carrot. It looked like heâd had at least two other carrots based upon the shards of carrot that surrounded him. He had also pulled out the box of raisins and the package of yogurt treats but was unable to open them on his own. Kate shook her head and said, âWhat am I going to do with him? I love him so much but sometimes it is almost like having a toddler around the house.â Abby said, âAt least youâre not alone any moreâ¦right?â
The women settled on the couch while Abby said, âNow for my second question. It has to do with the shelter.â


Now before I share the second portion - I want to give you a fair warning.

_*Do not eat or drink anything while reading this next section. 

Consider yourself warned.

*_(This takes place at the shelter. As it turns out, both Stan and Kate are volunteering that day at the shelter. She has already mystery shopped him and has nicknamed him "Mr Congeniality").

Abby interrupted her thoughts, âSo how is my big boy doing? Is he getting used to the idea of sharing you with another rabbit?â
Kate laughed. âYou mean am I getting used to sharing him with another rabbit?â
Abbyâs eyes opened wide. âYou mean the two have bonded already? Do tell. What has been happening?â
The two women cleaned cages and fed the animals while Kate replayed the events of the last few days.

It all started the same night Kate got Miss Bea. After Abby left, Kate got the rabbits fed and settled for the night. As usual, she left Tinyâs kennel door open but kept him locked in her room. She figured that since Miss Bea was shut in her cage, the two would get along just fine and there would be no fights over territory.
A couple of hours after she went to bed, Kate heard thumping. Tiny started jumping on the bed and running around the room. She woke up enough to tell him to settle down or sheâd put him in his kennel and lock his door. Then she felt him jump on herâ¦only it wasnât Tinyâ¦it couldnât be Tiny. It wasnât heavy enough. She felt the weight on her again â sitting on her chest. She opened one eye and saw two beady eyes staring at her face. She closed her eye and then opened both eyes. The eyes came closer to her face and she wanted to scream. Then, the eyes backed away as Miss Bea sat on her haunches and started cleaning her face, staring at Kate the whole time.
Miss Bea was out of her cage. Miss Bea was sitting on her chest. Tiny was thumping and having a fit. What was happening? Was this all a bad dream? She wasnât sure if she wanted to wake up or not.
As suddenly as she was on Kateâs chest, Miss Bea hopped back off and got on the floor. The thumping got louder and even Kate could tell that Tiny was angry. She tried to hush Tiny while she stared at Miss Bea. What was this devil rabbit doing out of her cage? Why was Tiny thumping?
Then she saw him. Tiny was in Miss Beaâs cage. He was locked in Miss Beaâs cage while the little devil ran around the room and then entered his cage and chinned his food bowl, water bottle and litter box. As Tiny watched her, he rattled the cage door with his teeth and continued thumping.
Miss Bea was claiming HIS turf? Kate didnât think so. She got up out of bed and went to catch Miss Bea. The chase was on.
Miss Bea ran under the bed. After several attempts to get her out, Kate went to her kitchen and got a broom to shoo her out. Miss Bea ran out from under the bed and out the bedroom door that Kate had accidentally left open. Score one for the rabbit. Kate ran after her. Tiny continued thumping.
Miss Bea ran to the kitchen, then the dining room. Kate chased her under the desk where the rabbit promptly nipped her. Another point for the rabbit. As Kate yelled at the rabbit, she took off for the bathroom. As Kate ran into the bathroom, she tripped over the rabbit dashing out the door. The rabbit scored again..
Kate was determined to catch her now. She ran into the bedroom. No Miss Bea. She went back down the hall, and with a honeyed voice called, âMiss Bea, oh come here little darling.â Her mind added the words, âSo I can strangle you.â
Kate trapped Miss Bea under the couch but she didnât have her broom with her. She went and fetched the broom, only to find the rabbit had disappeared again. Score another one for the rabbit. Miss Bea 4, Kate O.
Kate searched the house for the rabbit. Her racing heartbeat matched Tinyâs continual thumping. She finally found Miss Bea trying to hide behind the refrigerator. âIâve got you nowâ she exclaimed as she grabbed for Miss Beaâs rump. Miss Bea twisted out of her hand and took off, thumping at her. She was left with a few strands of fur in her hand. Greatâ¦now she had two rabbits thumping. Score another point for the rabbit? Would the rabbit give up at 5 points? 7 points?
Kate was not giving up. No rabbit could outsmart her. Okâ¦maybe this rabbit could. But not for long. Kate had a college degree for crying out loud. Certainly she could catch a rabbit.
She decided to try enticing Miss Bea to come to her for a treat. She went to the frig and got two carrots. One was for Miss Bea and one would be for Tiny. She knew Tiny might calm down once he had something to eat.
Tiny. Heâd stopped thumping. Was he all right? Had the devil bunny hurt him? She raced down the hallway to the bedroom, hoping to find Tiny ok. She stopped in the doorway and didnât know whether to laugh or cry.
Tiny was back in his cage. Miss Bea was back in her cageâ¦and her door was shut. When Kate walked near her cage, Miss Bea thumped. Tiny replied with a thump of his own. Kate debated between strangling the rabbit and giving her the carrot she carried. She decided giving Miss Bea the carrot was the best choice. She dropped a carrot in Tinyâs cage and one in Miss Beaâs cage and then went to the bed to sit down. Tiny grabbed his carrot and ate it immediately. Miss Bea sniffed at the carrot and turned her back to Kate and started grooming herself. Score another point for the devil herself.
By the time Kate was done telling the tale, Abby was hunched over holding her sides and crying because she was laughing so hard. She had stopped cleaning cages at âscore one for the rabbitâ and couldnât continue until Kate was done. âOh hon. You should be a comedian. It sounds like the devil rabbit can give you plenty of material. So tell me, how are Tiny and Miss Bea getting along now? And did you figure out how Miss Bea got out of the cage?â
Both women tried to start back to work as Kate continued with the story.
âOh yes, I figured out how the brat gets out of the cage. She opens the door and lets herself out. What is even worse is that Tiny seems fascinated by her cage and as soon he goes in to check out her food, she shuts the door on him and he is trapped.â
âNo. She does? But you said you had to share him with her. I was worried they would fight if they were both out together.â
âOh, I was worried too. But no, that isnât what has happened at all. I think Iâd be happier if they fought a bit. Instead, Tiny has decided to become her protector. They now sleep together in his cage and if I go to catch her, she runs behind him and he wonât let me catch her. In fact, if I try to grab her, he nudges my hand and he almost nipped me once. Youâd think he was herâ¦â Kate struggled for an adequate word. She remembered the classic movie with Marlon Brando. âYouâd think he was her GodFather. He was making me a deal I couldnât refuse. Leave the gal alone or heâll nip me.â
Abby broke out into peals of laughter again. âThe Godfather? Forget thatâ¦heâs THE BUNFATHER!â
The two women were still laughing when Stan walked in the room. He looked at them and said, âWhat is a bunfather?â They burst into laughter again and Abby laughed so hard that tears flowed down her cheeks.
Kate had to reply because Abby couldnât speak. âNothing. A private joke really. What can I do for you?â Kateâs smile even showed in her eyes.
âCraig sent me over to tell you folks that we open in five minutes. Can one of you man the desk or do you need to finish up here?â
Abby composed herself enough to answer, âTell Craig we still have a few more cages to do and then weâll be out.â
Stan left the room muttering to himself, âBunfather. Whatever. No wonder guys never understand women.â The two women broke into laughter again. Stan had to admit to himself that Kate had a nice laugh. He wished he could make her laugh like that. It had been a long time since heâd heard a woman laugh.


----------



## TinysMom

The following Saturday while volunteering at the shelter...

Kate was getting ready to leave for the day when Abby asked her how things were going with the rabbits. Kate started to laugh and said, âJust fine if youâre willing to help with my grocery bill.â At Abbyâs startled look, Kate started to explain.
âIt was Monday night and I was tired as I got home from work. All I wanted to do was rest and finish up a bit of paperwork. But when I walked in the back door, I realized that Miss Bea and Tiny had gotten loose somehow during the day and gone exploring in the kitchen. They got into my lower cupboards where I keep my cereal and pulled out every package I had. Tiny was so busy trying to get all of the raisins out of the raisin bran that he didnât even try to take off and hide. Miss Bea was dancing back and forth between the fruit loops and cheerios and I think she was already on a sugar high.â
Abby groaned. âOh no.â
âOh yesâ¦and it gets even better. Now whenever I go out in the morning and start pouring myself some cereal, the two rascals come running. If I donât give them some, Tiny starts pulling at my clothes and Miss Bea starts trying to nip my feet. So I not only have to pour myself a bowl of cereal, but I have to pour three bowls of cereal.â
âThree? Canât they share one bowl?â
âI guess not. Tiny wants to hog the whole bowl and Miss Bea sits in the bowl until Tiny leaves. So Tiny gets a bowl of raisin bran with some corn puffs and part of a banana and Miss Bea gets cheerios with a couple of fruit loops and some raisin bran. She eats the bran flakes and Tiny finishes up her raisins for her.â
When Abby started laughing again, Kate said, âYou think thatâs funny? You try going through the checkout line with four boxes of cereal and having the cashier start to lecture you about the dangers to your kidsâ health at eating fruit loops. At least it wasnât cocoa puffs. I told Tiny and Miss Bea that they couldnât have my Cocoa Puffs.â With that, Kate started laughing too.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - this is where Stan meets the rabbits. He doesn't know that Kate has rabbits....she never thought to mention it to him..

~~~
Stan pulled up in Kateâs driveway and turned off the engine. He wanted to run up to the door dash right in to see her. He hadnât seen her in five days and found that he missed their talks. But he was early and he decided that he would show restraint and take some time getting out of the car. He didnât want to look too anxious to see her.
Heâd never been inside Kateâs house before and he felt honored that she invited him over for coffee and cookies. She thought he might like to see the paintings that he grandparents had collected over the years. She knew that some werenât his style but she knew how much he enjoyed the opportunity to study the work of other artists. 
He saw Kate come to the front door so he got out of the car and started towards her house. Then he walked back to the car and grabbed the flowers heâd picked up for her on the way here. Heâd always heard that you should take flowers when visiting someone in their home. He hoped she liked the mixed flower bouquet he picked out. She had never mentioned what she liked for flowers.

Kate heard Stanâs car pull up and she looked around the house one more time. Everything looked neat. Her desk was especially neat since sheâd spent half the day catching up on reports and getting them filed. She couldnât risk him seeing a report and learning what she did for a livingâ¦at least not yet.
She checked her hair in the mirror one last time and then went to the door prepared to greet him. He was still sitting in the car? She waved at him and he got out of the car and started towards her. Then he went dashing back to his car. She waited while he retrieved something and held his hands behind his back. As he approached the door he handed her the bouquet. 
âThank you for the flowers. Theyâre beautiful.â 
âYouâre welcome.â
âCome on in and see the place. Iâll give you the nickel tour.â

Stan was really looking forward to seeing Kateâs place. He often learned a lot about people when he visited their home or office. He wasnât sure yet how he pictured Kateâs house. It was probably done in warm colors that matched her vibrant personality. Judging by the way she enjoyed walking at the park, he figured that she either decorated with greens or blues. He preferred browns but any of the colors of nature were fine with him.
As Stan walked in the house, he remembered to close his mouth in spite of his shock. Decades old wallpaper covered the walls. The couch looked like it came out of the 60âs. It had velvet cushions? Wow, Kate really surprised him with her taste.
Kate told him to look around while she went and got the coffee going. He looked around the room and tried to find a place to start looking. Everything seemed so busy with the patterns and colors. He finally decided to go and look at the painting over the fireplace. He had a feeling that this was one of the ones Kate wanted to show him and he had to admit that for an older painting, it was pretty impressive. The artist had played with shadows and light before some artists made it popular.
Stan stood back from the painting a bit so he could better observe it. As he continued to look around the room, he couldnât help but feel like he had traveled back in time thirty years. The only thing in the room that even seemed like Kate was the statue that sat beside the fireplace. He moved closer to study it.
Wow. Heâd never worked with ceramics but he needed to know the name of this artist. The colors were so lifelike. The hairs looked real. Heâd never seen a rabbit like this before. The pose was even interesting, as if the rabbit was trying to watch others without being noticed.
He found himself wanting to reach out and touch the statue. He wanted to pick it up and see where it was made and if it was a limited edition. He glanced back in the direction Kate had gone. Would she be upset if he examined this piece closer? He decided she wouldnât be upset because she had invited him to examine the artwork and this was certainly high quality art.
He reached out towards the statue. He wanted to touch it first, to see how lifelike the hairs felt in his hand. But as his fingers got close to the statue, it turned and blinked at him. He gasped and stepped back a step. He turned again towards where Kate had gone. He knew she had a sense of humor. Had she set this up with a remote and made it move? When he turned back to see the statue againâ¦it was gone.
Stan rubbed his eyes. He started to step back one more time when he felt something pulling on his pant legs. Was he caught on a piece of antique furniture?. Still looking at the empty spot near the fireplace, he tugged on his pants to free them. They tugged back. He looked down and screamed. 

Kate heard Stanâs scream and came running. What happened? 

Stan was standing near the fireplace and trying to pull his pant leg away from Tiny. He was backing away and obviously scared of the rabbit. She wasnât sure whether to laugh at him or feel sorry for him. For crying out loud, compared to his dog, Tiny wasnât that big.
Stan pleaded with her with his eyes and his voice. âGet him off me. Please. Get him off me now.â

At the look on Stanâs face, Kate couldnât help herself. She started laughing. She laughed until tears flowed down her cheeks. Stan was afraid of Tiny?

Stan tried to back away from Tiny but the more he backed away, the tighter Tiny held onto his pants. Finally he wound up half falling onto the couch. âI beg you. Get him off me.â
Before he could say another word, Tiny let go of his pants and jumped up on the couch and started nudging him. Stan tried to back away but there was no place else to go.

How could Kate explain to Stan that rabbits werenât like dogs. You donât tell them what to do. They were more like a cat, you ask them to do something and hope they comply. 

Tiny started to climb into Stanâs lap. He looked at Kate and said, âIâll get you back for this if you donât get him off me.â Tiny yawned as he stood up on Stanâs lap. Stan looked at Tinyâs teeth. âKate, Iâm begging you. Get him off.â

He looked back where Kate had been but she was gone. He was alone with this thing. He shrank back into the couch.

To this day, he still remembered the late October night when he and Ben watched âNight of the Lepusâ on tv. This thing reminded him of those monster bunnies as they sought to destroy everything in their path. True, theyâd had some sort of serum given to them so they were bigger than humans. But the way this rabbit was baring his teeth, Stan knew he wasnât going to live much longer. As his life flashed before his eyes, he prayed that Ben would adopt Belle.
âTiny, come get a banana.â
As quickly as heâd cornered Stan, Tiny took off for Kate. Stan watched as the monster ran to her and started pawing at her arms and legs to get to his banana. 

âYouâre giving a rabbit a banana? I thought they liked carrots. Since when do rabbits like bananas?â
Stan backed back onto the couch as Tiny started towards him again at the mention of the word banana.

âTiny, come finish your banana. Leave Stan alone.â Tiny turned away from approaching Stan to go back to his mistress. However, every once in a while he lifted his head and stared at Stan. Once he even twitched his ears.

Once Stan was able to breathe normally again he asked, âWhat are you doing with a monster like that?â


----------



## TinysMom

By the time this part happens.....Stan and Kate and Abby and Craig are getting together on weekends and hanging out together at one place or another... Stephanie was/is Kate's best friend even though she's getting close to Abby and Ben is Stan's best friend. However, Stan, Kate, Abby & Craig all tend to hang out together because they work at the animal shelter so much...

~~~~~~~

Kate tried to include their friends for the holidays. She sensed that Stephanie was pulling away and worried that perhaps she was jealous. Kate often refused shops because she already had plans to attend an event with Stan or have lunch someplace else. She still completed her normal shops that she had scheduled but just was not open to most emergency shops that Stephanie might have come up. But still yet she invited Stephanie for all of the major celebrations.
It started with Stanâs birthday in early August. Heâd mentioned the date in a conversation and Kate had remembered it. As she planned a surprise party for him, she contacted Ben and Craig and Abby. She invited Delta too but that didnât work out. She hated lying to Stan about the party but she did want it to be a surprise. After all, he was turning 29. It would be his last birthday before he hit the big 30. She decorated the back yard with black balloons and the cake had a RIP on it. He never suspected a thing. She called him at work at 4 pm and was frantic because she couldnât find Tiny. Sheâd searched all of his regular hiding spots and couldnât think of what to do next. She wondered if heâd gotten out of the yard. Hearing the tears in her voice, Stan came right over. He walked in the door to the shouts of âSURPRISEâ and there sat Tiny with a balloon by his side. The balloon was held in place by a large bag of carrots tied to it. From the look on Stanâs face all night long, the party was not only a surprise but a big success. They grilled hamburgers and hot dogs in the back yard. Ben left early claiming he had a lot of work to do but Kate suspected it was because Stan hadnât appeared overly enthusiastic over Benâs gift. Then again, she couldnât picture anyone getting enthused about a fishing rod and lures for a birthday present. Craigâs gift of a case of Stanâs favorite soda made everyone laugh. Craig looked at Stan and said, âI never got a guy a gift before. This was all I could think of.â Abby gave Stan a tshirt. It said, âIâm not old yetâ¦just give me time.â Everyone laughed except Stan who said, âUm. Thanks. I think.â Stan said his favorite gift was Kateâs. She made him 2 dozen cookies and promised him a home cooked meal once a month for the next year. Even Craig said that a guy couldnât get a better gift than that. Kate poked Abby and said, âSee, I told you that you need to learn to cook.â
After that party, Craig and Abby joined Stan and Kate every Friday afternoon for a cookout. They went boating together on the lake for Labor Day and laughed as Craig fell in the water by mistake. Stan was laughing as he hoisted Craig back into the boat. The girls laughed again as Craig pulled Stan into the water with him. However, neither girl was willing to risk being pulled into the water and they made the guys figure out how to get back into the boat themselves.
As the weather got cooler the two couples started getting together on Friday nights for pizza and a movie inside. Sometimes they met at Stanâs place and other times they met at Kateâs. Tiny learned to recognize when Kate was hosting the evening and stayed out of her way while she cleaned. Miss Bea still insisted on sitting by the fireplace and watching Kate as she cleaned. Kate let the rabbits stay loose while they were eating and watching movies but it often meant interruptions as Miss Bea or Tiny decided to join them. Once Tiny blocked the tv and Kate had to bribe him away with a banana. Another time Miss Bea and Tiny were having a tiff and took off through the living room thumping at each other. The foursome had other company too. Ben surprised them by joining them one night but Kate could never get him to come again. He always claimed that he was busy. 
They spent the night before Halloween watching âNight of the Lepusâ. Stan insisted that Kate see the movie at least once. He wanted her to understand his initial fear of Tiny. Craig and Stan made fun of the movie. The acting was cheesy and the story wasnât so great. Tiny was in the room during the climax as the townspeople fought back against the giant rabbits. Kate grabbed him and shielded his eyes so he wouldnât get upset. She knew that no rabbits were harmed in the making of the movie but she didnât think Tiny would understand that. Even Abby laughed as Kate protected Tiny from the movie. But Tiny had the last laugh. Well, it was more of a yawn. As the credits were rolling and the women were getting more food from the kitchen, Tiny stood on his back legs and looked Stan in the face. Then he opened his mouth and yawnedâ¦twice. Craig laughed. Tiny looked at him and yawned again. Craig shut up.


----------



## polly

thats brilliant Peg i want to read the whole thing now and knowing your Tiny really helps me picture it!! I cried at the first bit where he is at the shelter but it is so funny to see the rest of it and recognise the things that they do. I love it :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Ok...one last post - only this isn't about the rabbits - its about Stan's new dog Belle (he gets her the same day Kate gets Tiny)...

Sundays werenât supposed to be this hard. Stan woke up just over an hour ago and he was already tired. Of course, it might have helped if heâd been able to get a good nightâs sleep.
His problems had started when he tried to lock Belle in the garage last night. He thought sheâd sleep just fine because he tired her out by taking her for a walk and playing chase in the back yard. He made sure to feed her early in the evening so she could go to the bathroom before bedtime and he removed her water bowl 2 hours before bedtime. He thought it was working as she curled up in his lap while he watched a show on tv. Of course, he couldnât remember now what show it was, he had been so wrapped up in watching HIS DOG sleep. He was so proud of her and he finally had a dog of his own. This would be perfect.
Then he tried to put her to bed. He made her a nice bed in the garage with some old blankets and even made sure to put an old pair of socks out there to chew on. She barked and whined and he yelled at her to quiet down. She whimpered quietly but he knew sheâd settle down. She was quiet until he climbed into bed. Then the howling began. Not a quiet howl. Long, slow howls of loneliness and desperation. She changed her pitch every few notes, making it sound more pathetic. He figured she would lose her voice after a few minutes. He was wrong. The longer he left her alone, the louder she got. After fifteen minutes, he went out to the garage to see her. 
He scolded her and told her to shush and be good. He petted her on the head and told her that heâd see her in the morning. Then he walked back into the house and stood listening. There was a bit of whimpering but she was being good. 
As he crawled back into bed, the howling started again. He checked under his pillow to see if she had some sort of a trigger to let her know he was in bed. He got up and looked out the window to see if any of the neighbors were waking up and to listen for the sound of a patrol car coming to tell him to make his dog settle down. Since no one else seemed to be disturbed by her actions, he decided to ignore her so she would learn to be quiet. 
Half an hour later, he went to the garage and fetched her to come sleep on the bottom of his bed. Not only did her howling sound mournful, but sheâd gotten to the point where every few minutes sheâd start to cough and clear her throat, only to howl again. It was when he thought he heard her choking that he gave in and brought her in the house. As he settled her on the foot of his bed he said, âNow remember, this is only for tonight. Tomorrow night you learn to sleep in the garage like a good dog.â
She was asleep before his head hit the pillow. But every time he moved, she moved too. First she moved up to his knees. He settled her back down at his feet. As he started to drift off to sleep, she moved up by his stomach. He moved her back to the foot of the bed. He finally fell asleep with her at his feet.
Stan awoke to a loud bark in his ear. He opened one eye to see her nose less than two inches from his face. He closed his eye and rolled over and Belle barked in his other ear. Forget waiting for the alarm clock, it was time to get up. 
Stan stumbled to the bathroom and Belle took off running into the rest of the house. He yelled her name when he saw his bathroom. Toilet paper was shredded all over the floor. The whole roll had been unrolled from the looks of things. His towel which had hung so neatly on the rod was now laying in a puddle. A PUDDLE? He yelled for her again.
He should have stayed in the bathroom. He should have gone back to bed. He should have done anything but gone out into the rest of the house. But he didnât know that when he went looking for Belle.
He spent the last hour cleaning up after this dog from Hades. She had dragged a shoe into the living room and chewed holes in it. She pulled a cushion off the couch and it looked like she might have chewed on a corner because it was damp. His kitchen trash was knocked over and strewn all over the floor. Saturdayâs newspaper covered most of the dining room floor. Stan put Belle in the laundry room while he got his temper under control and cleaned up the mess. 
When it was all cleaned up, Stan made a pot of coffee and thanked God that heâd had the door to the studio closed. He did not want Belle getting anywhere near his paints because with his luck she would try to do her own artistry with them. As it was, Belle had been whining and scratching at the door.
In the midst of his thoughts, the phone rang. Of course it was Benâ¦only Ben would call him at 8 am on a Sunday morning to make sure and invite Stan to church. Upon hearing Stanâs voice, Belle barked. He asked Ben to wait a moment and murmured âhush upâ. He continued talking to Ben. Belle barked again and this time he moved the phone from his face and yelled, âShut upâ. That was when the conversation got interesting.
âAre you talking to me?â Ben asked.
âNo.â
âDo you have someone there? Was I interrupting something?â
âNo.â
âCome on Stan. You can tell your best friend anything. Remember? Whatâs up?â
Stan hesitated too long. Belle barked again and then once more.
âWas that a dog barking?â
âYes.â
Stan held the phone away from his ear as Ben broke out into laughter. He laughed for two minutes while Stan watched the clock and waited for Ben to quiet down. He could almost hear Ben through the phone lines as he wiped the tears from his eyes because he laughed so hard.
âYou mean to tell me that Stan, aka âMr Professionalâ who never has a wrinkle and keeps everything spic and span clean has got himself a dog? Youâre kidding, right?â
Belleâs bark got louder and answered Benâs question. The laughter started again.
âIâll be back,â Stan growled into the phone. He went and got Belle, hoping his presence would shut her up. He was wrong. She got so excited that she ran around his feet barking at her highest pitch. She circled his legs and almost tripped him twice as he made his way back to the phone. It didnât help that Ben was still laughing when he picked up the receiver.
âWhat did you get, a poodle?â
âNo. A puddle might be more like it.â
âOh no. Your dog had an accident? Wait a minute. That barking is too high pitched for a dog. You got yourself a puppy?â The gales of laughter started again and Stan hoped Ben would choke on something. It didnât matter if Ben was his best friend. It didnât matter that Ben was going to be his boss starting tomorrow. Ben knew how to get under his skin like no one else could and he was fed up.
Once the laughter stopped, Ben asked, âSo what is his name?â
Stan cleared his throat. He thought about what to say. Heâd meant to get a Buddy, not a Belle. Buddy was always well behaved. Belle was not anywhere near being well-behaved. Belle was a monster in fur.
âStan? Are you there? I asked what his name was. Please donât tell me the dog disconnected us.â
âHer name is Belle.â
He put the phone down while Ben cackled. It would serve Ben right if he hung up on him, but common courtesy stated that you donât hang up on your best friend even when they act like a jerk. At least, Ben had never hung up on him before.
After a couple of moments Ben stopped laughing. Well, that is, he tried to stop laughing. He composed himself enough to say, âStan, what in the world made you decide to get a dog? Youâve never had one before. Donât you think getting a puppy is a bit much for you. What is Belle, a cocker spaniel?â
Ah, now the truth could come out. âSheâs a golden retriever. The house is empty and lonesome. I miss the sound of neighbors making noises. I wanted someone to keep me company. I remembered Buddy and how much we both enjoyed him and Iâve always dreamed of having a dog like him. So I went to the shelter looking for another Buddy. I found Belle.â
Ben stopped laughing. There was a moment of silence while he cleared his throat. Stan could almost picture him trying to figure out what to say. Finally he spoke. âIâm sorry Stan. When I pushed you to move back here, I didnât think about all youâd be leaving behind. I didnât realize you would be lonely. I thought that having a nice home in a quiet neighborhood would give you time to paint again. Iâm sorry. I let you down because I thought of what I wanted and not what was best for you.â
The nice thing about best friends is they allow silence while you think of a response. Stan thought for a moment and replied, âNo, Iâm glad I moved back Ben. But I did need something or someone other than myself in this house. Iâm making changes in my life and somehow adding a dog to my life just seemed like the right thing. Until today that is.â
With that Stan launched into a description of Belleâs concert last night and her early morning activities. Ben laughed again at her antics as Stan shared his frustrations at this dog. He thought sheâd make his home more âhome-likeâ. Instead, she was destructo-dog, bent on destroying all that he owned. Ben reminded Stan that Buddy was two years old before he stopped destroying Benâs books and toys and he gave Stan tips on how to puppy-proof his possessions. 
During much of the conversation, Belle danced around his feet. It was good to see her so excited to hear his voice and be with him. It was only after he stepped in a puddle that he realized why she had danced around his feet. He glared at her while saying goodbye to Ben. Upon seeing his angry face and seeing him shake his finger at her, she squatted and made another puddle.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - this one needs to be the final post. It isn't animal related at all. First a bit of backstory.

For weeks now Kate and Stan have been seeing each other work at the shelter and they've had lunch together after their stints there. Finally, Stan got up the courage to ask Kate out for a date. He's asked her to go to Boston with him to dinner and an art show. He does NOT know Kate is a mystery shopper and she agrees to go with him since she has a bunch of shops to do in a mall down there anyway - so she offers to meet him..but he offers to go with her and spend the day together.

As a side note- Stan used to work in advertising but now manages a small bookstore for his best friend Ben.

~~~~~~~~

(I decided to add the scene where he asks her for the date at the end of a picnic in the park)

~~~~~


The sun was starting to set when they finally got back to their table. Stan was glad to see the food was still there because Kate had promised Stan he could take it home with him. As he walked her to her car, Stan asked, âWhat are you doing next Friday?â

Abby stood and looked at him. She tried to corral the thoughts racing through her mind. Was he asking her for a date? She paused for a second and tried to think about her schedule and also decide what to say. She knew she was doing something on Friday and then it dawned on her. She was scheduled to do some shops at a mall.
âIâm going to be in Boston most of the day. I have to do some shoppingâ
âThatâs perfect. I was going to ask you if youâd like to go to an art show at a gallery on Friday night. You mentioned you minored in Art in college and I thought you might enjoy it. I have been wanting to see some of the artistâs work.â Stan bumbled around and could have kicked himself. He was trying to ask her to go out and not talk about what he wanted to see.
Kate thought for a moment. She knew sheâd tired after a full day of shopping. Still yet, she really did enjoy Stanâs company. An art show wasnât really her idea of fun but it could be interesting. âThat would be nice. Where should I meet you?â
Stan didnât realize heâd been holding his breath till he exhaled. âWell, I really hate to drive into Boston alone. If youâre going to be there anyway, how about if we ride down together? Iâd love to spend the day shopping with you. Then we can go out to eat and go to the show. How does that sound?â
Kate looked at him. âYouâd like to spend the day shopping with me? But youâre a man.â
He smiled at her. Thinking back to the morning, he got to his knees again and grabbed her hand. âOh fine lady, after a meal like that, it seems like the least I can do. Let me go shopping with you in the big city and then take you out for supper and an art show.â
Kate shook her head. âYouâre on.â She gave him her phone number so they could set up a time to meet.

CHAPTER FOURTEEN

It was Friday afternoon and Stan was exhausted. Now he knew why they say âMen hunt and women shop.â He never knew any woman could spend a whole day shopping. Heâd spent the day with Kate and he still didnât know how she did it. Walking Belle didnât tire him out this much. He could swear they had been in every store the mall had.
What really puzzled him though was Kateâs actions in the stores. It seemed like she had to use the restroom in every store they visited. Once she sent him in one direction and then he saw her slip into the restroom. Why was she trying to hide her actions? He wanted to ask her but it was obvious she tried to hide the fact from him. Could she have some sort of a health issue? But no, she was often in the restroom for less than a minute. Could she have some obsessive compulsive disorder? She didnât seem that way. But she did visit the restroom a lot. What also slowed them down was that many times she would go to two or three departments in one store and talk to several clerks before finally making a purchase. After talking to the clerks, she would make notes on her shopping list. When he asked her about it, she said that she would come back later once she made her final decisions. Final decisions? She already had at least one bag from every store theyâd shopped. He wondered if he should suggest online shopping to her. It would definitely make the shopping experience less tiring to click from page to page on the net instead of walking from store to store.
He was so happy when they sat down for a late lunch at the indoor cafÃ©. He wanted to take his shoes off and let his feet relax but he knew that would be rude. So he sat and sighed and enjoyed the respite from walking the mall. While sipping his soda he watched her furtively while she checked her list. He hoped they were done but he suspected she wanted to visit a few more stores. 
One thing sort of bothered Stan about Kate. He really liked her but he was concerned about how much money she spent on things. For example, why buy childrenâs clothing? She didnât have any children. She also bought toys from two different stores. She bought shoes from two different shoe stores too and he knew heâd seen the same styles in both stores. When paying for a purchase, she whipped out her credit card without a second thought. He dreaded the thought of her bill when it came in because he figured sheâd spent at least a couple of hundred dollars in just a few hours.
This bothered Stan because he was a penny pincher. Heâd saved over twenty-five percent of his salary the first few years he was working and that was after paying double on his condo payments. Heâd paid off his condo in less than seven years and then put the amount of his mortgage into savings too. He rarely used a credit card although he kept two for plane tickets and car rentals. He made sure to pay them off every month and never had to pay any interest. Why pay interest when you could be earning interest by saving your money?
He watched Kate as she looked over her receipts and filed them in her wallet. He hoped she was as shocked by the totals as he was. He wasnât quite sure what to say to her though. Should he express his concerns? No. He barely knew her and he wanted to get to know her better. Perhaps this was just an occasional splurge? Then again, some of the clerks seemed to recognize her. 
âHow often do you shop here?â He wanted to ask her that. He was dying to ask her that. But she seemed lost in thought. Perhaps heâd ask her later.

âHow often do you shop here?â Stanâs question pulled Kate out of her thoughts. He looked shocked. Apparently he didnât realize heâd asked the question out loud. She smiled while she tried to figure out what to say.
Kate had been thinking about her remaining shops. Fortunately, she only had two of them left. One would be easy to do because it was the candle shop. She could simply ooh and aah at the window and say, âI want to check out the candlesâ and she knew heâd follow her into the store. But how to do the shop where she made a stuffed animal? She had planned it for the end of the day because it was right beside the candle shop and she wanted to do that shop near the end since it was easy and she knew she might be tired. If he was with her when she made the stuffed animal she couldnât let him pay for it because she needed the receipt. She could offer to leave him here while she finished her shopping but then how would she explain her purchase? It would be hard to show up with the box and explain she just couldnât resist making a stuffed animal. He might think she was looney.
She still hadnât figured out how to handle her last two shops when Stan spoke up. She thought for a moment and said, âI try to come here fairly often. I like this mall.â She couldnât tell him she scheduled shops here every month and sometimes twice a month because then she would have to explain herself.
Stan looked tired. Perhaps she should just suggest that he sit there while she finished her shops? 
âYou look tired. I have to go to another store. Would you like to sit here and Iâll be back in just a bit.â

Another store? Was there no end to this womanâs ability to shop? Stan could barely walk let alone deal with clerks. Still yet, he did want to spend time with her and she was going to an art show with him later this evening. Certainly he could walk a bit more.
âNo. Iâll go with you. I can use the exercise.â Stan thought to himself, âI can use the exercise like I can use another hole in my headâ¦â
Kate tried to gather up her shopping bags but Stan insisted on carrying them. He silently counted them as he picked them up. This woman had purchased from over 20 stores in the mall and she was still shopping? 

Kate was thrilled. She had already completed 23 of her 25 shops for the day and only had two left to go. Her âshopping listâ was full of her notes and descriptions of who she talked to in each store and what they looked like. She had a great mind for details but she had also made sure to carry a small tape recorder in her pocket and she would frequently hit the record button just before approaching a clerk. It helped her remember what they said in cases like this. Now she just had to figure out how to do the shop with the stuffed animal so she wouldnât have to drive back to the mall later this month.
She stood beside the candle store and looked in the window. The display looked great. It was colorful and had a wide variety of items. She made mental notes of how many different types of candles were displayed and then she hit the record button and said to Stan, âOh look. They have 5 different types of candles in those colors.â She named off the scents of the month and the types of candles as she pointed them out to him and then turned off the recorder. The rest would be easy.
She wandered into the store and browsed while timing how long it took a clerk to approach her. She noted how many other customers were in the store and included Stan in her count. She pretended to write down the names of the new scents while taking her notes. 
Stan watched her and wanted to drop to his knees and pray for a clerk to approach. Why oh why didnât this woman approach on her own. It was obvious even to him that she was looking for some help. He thought about going to get a clerk and even offered to do so. However, Kate refused and said she wanted to browse just a couple more moments.
A clerk finally approached Kate and Stan sighed as he listened to her many questions. He knew she was brighter than she was acting. Of course the candle came in all of the sizes she saw in the window. Of course they normally kept them in stock. Yes, they would only be on sale for a short period of time. Even Stan knew the answers to her questions. He wanted to beat his head against a wall. He wanted to cry. He felt a bag slipping from his grip and he almost knocked over a candle display as he tried to tighten his hold. Why had he agreed to go shopping with this woman? Perhaps she was so tired from all of her shopping that she was couldnât help asking these questions? He had to get her out of there and let her relax. She was just tiredâ¦that was it.
Ah. Sheâd made her selection and was going to the cashier. Of course sheâd pick the largest candle she could find in that scent. He could have predicted that from the moment they walked in the store. It was the most expensive and that must be why she had to have it. She smiled at him as she pulled her out credit card one more time. He smiled back but thought to himself that she should be on a commercial for the card and telling people how easy it was to whip it out of her purse and pay for everything. He remembered the ad he helped design years ago when a woman kept ordering products with her credit card and the boxes kept piling up as they arrived. He hadnât known Kate at the time but she was a perfect example of the consumer heâd been trying to reach.
Then it dawned on him. Maybe he made her this way? Maybe she saw his ad and decided to be like that woman? Was it his fault?
Ok. He was tired and getting silly. He couldnât have made her into this shopping monster. He glanced at his watch. Only three hours until the art show started and they were going to have supper before attending. He was looking forward to the rest. He really hoped this was the last store and her last purchase.
In spite of his exhaustion, he smiled at her as he approached. He offered to take her bag but she decided she better carry it herself. She offered to take some of her bags from him but he refused. Certainly he could handle a load of shopping bags.

Kate approached Stan and still hadnât figured out how to do the stuffed animal shop. They walked out the door and she steered them towards the stuffed animal shop. She made it look like she suddenly saw the store. 
âOh Stan! Look at the adorable animals. I know youâre tired but do you mind if I just go in and look around for a moment.â
She didnât let him know that she HAD to make a stuffed animal. She just wanted to get into the store.
âIf you want you can sit on the bench over there while I look around.â

Stan eyed the bench and wanted to sit down so badly. But she liked stuffed animals. He could see it on her face. He couldnât let her down. In fact, as he stood there thinking about it, he thought that it might be nice to buy her a stuffed animal as a momento of their first (and probably only) date. He decided that as long as he could still stand up, he would go anywhere she wanted to go. After all, he had asked to come along with her today on her shopping.
âNo, Iâm fine. Letâs go in together. In fact, why donât you let me buy you a stuffed animal? It will be something you can remember our day by.â Stan tried to smile, he really did. But he was exhaustedâ¦almost too exhausted to smile.

Kate thought that the rest of the afternoon went really well. She looked at all of the various animals and then appeared to fall in love with a white teddy bear. She made sure that she picked out an animal that they didnât have in stock so she would have to make it herself. To her surprise, Stan decided to make an animal too. She never thought heâd pick out a monkey but he really got into the idea of making an animal. After his monkey was stuffed and named he started playing with it like a little kidâ¦.making weird noises and faces as it tried to grab her bear. They tried different outfits on their animals and the longer they were in the store, the sillier Stan got. She must have worn him out for him to act this way. He eventually settled on a leather jacket and hat for his monkey. She was torn between a princess gown and pajamas so Stan bought her both since she wouldnât let him buy her teddy bear. After she dressed Ainsley, her bear in its new pajamas, she held it up in front of her and cooed, âOh, arenât you a sweetie?â She turned to see Stan staring at her with a blank look on his face. Ok. She had to get him out of the mall so he could recover from a day of shopping. She almost wished she could tell him that she was mystery shopping so that he would know she didnât sit around and eat bon-bons all day. 

When Kate held the bear up in front of her, Stan realized how he wanted to sketch Kate. This was the woman he had seen in their talks. She was the woman he was falling for when she laughed. She was a little kid at heart and something about her brought out the playful side of himâ¦even when he was dead tired. He wished that he had his sketch pad with him to capture this scene so he could draw it. He prayed he wasnât too tired to remember it later. He studied the look on Kateâs face as she stared at the bear. Yes, he could definitely fall for this woman even if she spent a lot of money. Perhaps he could help her with thatâ¦or perhaps this was just a rare shopping trip for her. Either way, he knew he could love this woman if he allowed himself to do so.

Kate and Stan both enjoyed supper. Stan was thrilled for the chance to sit down and not have to worry about the shopping bags theyâd stashed in the car. He was exhausted and almost dreaded the art show because it would mean walking again. Yet, by the time they were done with their supper, he was rested and almost thought he could shop some more. But he didnât suggest it to Kate. He was afraid sheâd take him up on the offer.
Stan was puzzled by how many people smiled at Kate and almost seemed to recognize her. When one person walked into the restaurant, Kate turned pale and looked away as they walked by. He watched her as she grew silent but then she put a smile on her face and continued their conversation. Maybe she was just as tired as he was.

Kate blanched when she saw the store clerk walk into the restaurant. In all the years sheâd been shopping, sheâd never been âmadeâ as a mystery shopper. She was good at her job. But there was one department store job that she gave up in March because she suspected that a clerk was onto her. Sheâd shopped the clerk in January and when she returned in February, the clerk saw her in another department and asked her if sheâd ever found the coat she wanted. She wasnât too concerned about the encounter until she literally ran into the clerk in March and the clerk said, âOhâ¦shopping again?â There was something about the womanâs tone that bothered Kate. She decided that she needed at least six months off before returning to the store as a shopper. She had been in the store once since then and made sure to run into the clerk but she was not shopping that day and she really wanted to throw the clerk a red herring. She was afraid if the woman recognized her here in the restaurant she might approach the table and ask Kate if she was the mystery shopper. She couldnât risk that so she turned her head away. She relaxed once the woman was escorted to another area of the restaurant.
It felt good to sit down and although this evening out would mean writing reports all weekend long, Kate decided to enjoy supper. She wanted to kick off her shoes because she was really more tired than she thought sheâd be. She thought about what a trooper Stan had been during the day. Most professional shoppers wouldnât take their husband or boyfriend with them. They found that having someone along slowed them down as they went from store to store. Sheâd often said that she didnât know of a man who could keep up with her on a âmall shop dayâ. But Stan did great and not only did her shops go by fairly quickly, they were sort of fun because she was able to talk with Stan as she shopped.
She was relieved that Stan didnât ask many questions as she shopped. She bought some items in sizes she didnât wear. She knew he thought it was funny that she bought childrenâs toys and clothing. What he didnât know was that she donated many of the items to some agencies that helped others. The childrenâs toys and clothing went to a local church-sponsored childrenâs home. The womenâs clothing and shoes went to an organization that helped displaced women get interview clothing as they tried for jobs so they could start a new life. Normally she would have donated the stuffed animal too but for once she was keeping a stuffed animal for herself. It meant so much to her that Stan bought the clothes. When she held Ainsley up in front of her and talked about how cute she looked, he didnât look at her as if she was crazy. He did have a strange look on his face, a faraway look as if he was lost in thoughts of his own. But at least he didnât criticize her or complain about the time they spent in the store. In fact, he seemed to enjoy himself. She sighed. Shopping might not seem the same in the mall again because she would miss his company.


----------



## polly

OK i'm hooked i want the whole book


----------



## TinysMom

*polly wrote: *


> Thats brilliant Peg you have been busy!!!
> 
> It will be nice to see babies again


Right now I have mixed feelings about having babies. I keep going back and forth...it is so NICE to have empty cages in the garage now - one whole stack is empty - and then there are other cages all throughout that are getting empty. By the time I have babies - I'll have even more empty cages. 

::::sigh::::

It is so nice. 

In addition, Amy's Morgan will be returning to her - her guinea pigs will be going to Alicia (JadeIcing)...and well - things are just cutting back. It so much easier now to clean cages. 

So it is a lot to think about....so nice to have the empty cages....keeping that way is nice.

Peg


----------



## polly

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *polly wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thats brilliant Peg you have been busy!!!
> 
> It will be nice to see babies again
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I have mixed feelings about having babies. I keep going back and forth...it is so NICE to have empty cages in the garage now - one whole stack is empty - and then there are other cages all throughout that are getting empty. By the time I have babies - I'll have even more empty cages.
> 
> ::::sigh::::
> 
> It is so nice.
> 
> In addition, Amy's Morgan will be returning to her - her guinea pigs will be going to Alicia (JadeIcing)...and well - things are just cutting back. It so much easier now to clean cages.
> 
> So it is a lot to think about....so nice to have the empty cages....keeping that way is nice.
> 
> Peg
Click to expand...


Yeah but even if you have babies again you will still end up with empty cages along the line!! and you will have little cute fuzzballs to play with too:biggrin2:

PS is my copy of the book in the post i am having withdrawls!!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

NaNoWriMo starts in 1 hour and 2 minutes for us here in TX. I'm heading to bed to start in the morning....but I can hardly wait.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

ullhair:I am going to just start writting and see what happens. Umm how many words a day?


----------



## TinysMom

I just started writing - not sure I should even share it yet...but here goes..(edited to put in all of first chapter since I just finished it....1348 words...and no - I won't post the whole book in here...just the first couple of chapters to see if you can connect with the main character).


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Between her sobs and the tears rolling down her face and the blinding rain falling on the windshield, Abby Dunlop almost didnât see the dog until it was too late. However, she did see the dog running into the road and instead of following the normal advice given for a situation like this, she did her own thing. She put on her brakesâ¦hardâ¦and went into a skid and then hydroplaned onto the shoulder of the road. When she finally got the car back under her control, she put the car in park and wept. Why was it things always went wrong for her?
This whole mess had started a few weeks ago when she noticed Craig talking to Susan at church. She didnât think much of it at first because Susan was a member of the Singles group at church. Although she and Craig were engaged, they still did things together with the group quite often and Susan was one of the people in charge. But then she noticed messages on Craigâs desk from Susan. More than once she saw Susanâs realty office phone number on the caller ID. 
Today she overheard Craig make plans to meet Susan at his condo and she decided she would find out for herself what was happening. So she did what any reasonable woman would do if she suspected her intended was cheating on her. She sat outside his place, just out of his range of sight, and watched as âthe other womanâ came for a visit.
Susan must have come straight from the office because she was still in her business suit. Abby looked down at her normal working attire of jeans and sweater and wondered if that was why Craig was attracted to Susan. 
After about 15 minutes, she couldnât stand the suspense and she called Craig from her cell phone. She put a cheery tone in her voice and asked about coming over and bringing a pizza or something but he claimed he was âtoo tiredâ and going to âhead to bedâ soon. Tears filled her eyes as she thought of how they had decided to wait until their wedding night to spend their first time togetherâ¦here he was with Susan now. Should she go knock on the door and interrupt them? Did she want to interrupt them? At least, by the lights in the condo, they were in the living room and not back in the bedroom. But still yetâ¦.what should a scorned woman do when another woman is in her intendedâs arms? 
Forty-seven minutes (and 39 seconds) after Susan entered the apartment, she left. Abby seethed as Craig kissed her on the cheek and gave her a hug. He did not look like a man who was tired and heading to bed. He looked quite pleased with himself. Abby was about to put an end to that.
She waited for five minutes before approaching his front door. For one thing, she needed to wipe the tears from her face and gather her thoughts. She wanted to approach him as a woman of confidence and dignity. She wanted to hear him outâ¦to be reasonable. She wasnât going to fly off the handle like she did when she found out Mike was two-timing her. Noâ¦this time she would face the situation with facts in hand and go from there.
Finally, she got out of the car and knocked on Craigâs door. As he started to open the door, she heard him saying on the other side, âDid you forget something?â. His face dropped as he saw herâ¦ the guilty no good louse.
Abby couldnât help herselfâ¦forget dignityâ¦forget confidenceâ¦.forget listening to him.
âYou no good, two-timing, son of aâ¦.how dare you cheat on me? And with someone I know? How could you? How could you string me along all this time and be seeing her on the side too? Do you really think Iâm THAT stupid?â
âAbbyâ¦.it isnât what you think. You donât understand.â
âOh I understand just fine. I know what men are likeâ¦.I just thought you were different. But I was wrong. Youâre not different from Mike. You might be a bit sneakier about itâ¦a bit smarter. But youâre cut from the same clothâ¦man cloth. Well Iâve had enough.â
âYou have to hear me out.â Craig ran his fingers through his hair as he tried to pull his thoughts together. Sheâd seen him do that many times when he was trying to figure out a problem. Well now he had a real problemâ¦.her. 
Craig continued, âI knew you wouldnât understand. Youâre impulsive and emotional and I knew youâd take things wrong and be irrational. It was going to be a surprise.â
As he was talking, she looked behind him into the condo. Two glasses and a bottle were on the coffee tableâ¦used. Not only had he had Susan in his homeâ¦but they had been celebrating something tooâ¦probably the fact that Abby was clueless about their affair. She looked away from the glasses and back at Craig as she replied.
âOh honey. Iâm surprised all right. I saw the signs and tried to not think about themâ¦but I knew they were there. Emotional? You think Iâm emotional? Well mister, any girl would get emotional knowing her man was seeing another woman. And impulsiveâ¦you want to see impulsive?â
With the word impulsive, she took her diamond ring and flung it into his living room and slapped him across the face as hard as she could. She also stomped on his foot at the same time and kicked him in the shins. He doubled over in pain when she kicked his shins and she wished sheâd aimed higher..
âThereâ¦.Iâd hate to let you down. Thatâs impulsiveâ¦just for you. I wouldnât marry you now if you were the last man on earth. As far as Iâm concernedâ¦youâre dead.â
Abby ran for her car and pulled away from the curb before Craig could even stand up again. So much for that louse.

That was over two hours ago. Abby had been driving around aimlessly and avoiding her cell phone every time it rang. Craig called twelve times in 20 minutes. She ignored him. Then he sent her the message, âWe need to talk. I want to explain everything.â Hmmph. She didnât need an explanation because she had seen him give Susan a hug and kiss with her own eyes. There wasnât much left to explain. 
Then Kate, her best friend called and Abby did pick up. When Kate said, âAbby, we need to talkâ¦â Abby couldnât help crying. Kate tried to get her to talk to Craig, but she refused to talk about him or the situation. Instead, Abby told Kate she had to go. That was half an hour ago.
Then just moments ago Kate called again. Only it wasnât Kateâ¦it was that no good louse deceiving her one more time by calling her from Kateâs phone number. That was when she lowered her window (in spite of the pouring rain) and tossed her phone out into the road. She cackled with glee as she watched and 18 wheeler run over it. Now let Craig try to get in touch with her. She was in control again. She didnât need him and in fact she didnât need anybody. 
It was when she looked back at the road from watching her cell phone get crushed that she saw the dog running into the road. She did what her instincts told her to doâ¦she hit the horn, swerved and then hit the brakes as hard as she could. So what if she went against common advice of pumping the brakes slowly. She couldnât think and had to act quickly.
Once she was on the side of the road, she laid her head on the steering wheel and wept. She wept for the dog she almost hit. She wept for her dreams which were now dead. She wept for the past and for the future. But most of all, she wept because she had less than 72 hours to uninvite 120 people to a weddingâ¦hers.


~~~~~

Ali - its 1667 words per day if you write every day this month.

Peg


----------



## slavetoabunny

:great:Bravo!!!! You just have to share more......you can't be cruel enough to leave us hanging.


----------



## TinysMom

Chapter two - so far...I'm now at 2752 words (50,000 is the goal for NaNoWriMo). I need to call into work for a debriefing session for an hour - then I may finish the chapter or I may wait until tomorrow to finish it. 

Here you go....(I really am NOT going to put the whole book here - but I need to see if folks can connect with Abby and see her as she is....).

Peg

~~~

It was the tapping at the window of her door that got her attention. She lifted her head from the steering wheel and the flashing blue and red lights in her rearview mirror caught her attention. She gasped at the way her face looked. Mascara ran all down her face and her makeup was ruined. There was a second knock at the window and she turned and lowered the window to speak to the policeman by the car.
âMaâam, are you ok?â
She couldnât stop weeping when he asked if she was ok. No she was not ok. She would never be ok again. She just looked at him and wept. She couldnât speak.
âMaâamâ¦has someone hurt you?â
Thatâs when the words cameâ¦in torrents and gasps as she tried to breathe and talk at the same time. âYes he hurt me. That no good two timing son of a â¦ heâs a louseâ¦a no good louse. He led me to believe I could trust himâ¦we were about to get married and now I find out heâs two-timing me. I canât believe him. Can you believe a man would do that to a woman? How can men be so horribleâ¦just horrible?â
Abby realized then that she was talking to a man and in fact was making him stand out in this pouring rain. âOh Iâm sorryâ¦.I didnât mean all men are horrible. Just most men. Iâm sure youâre fine. But I just canât believe what he did to me and how he deceived me.â
The policeman interrupted her at this point. âMaâam. Is there anyone I should call?â
She laughed hysterically at that one. âOh no. No one to call. In fact, I threw my cell phone under a big truck so heâd stop trying to call me. Can you believe I did that? Wellâ¦he did call me impulsiveâ¦I canât let him down.â
She couldnât tell what the policeman was thinking. Was he going to haul her in for being impulsive and emotional too? Heâd fall apart if someone he loved was two timing him.
That was when she remembered the dog and she burst into tears again, âAnd can you believe I almost hit a dog because of him? I didnât mean toâ¦honestly I didnât. But I was watching the truck crush my cell phone and the dog ran in front of me and I hydroplanedâ and before she could say anymore, Abby started hiccuping. She almost couldnât breathe and she cried again in between hiccups. 
She saw the policemanâs gentle face just after he sighed. He understood. Maybe he had a mother or a sister somewhere that he cared for. Maybe he had seen someone else like this.
âMaâam. I really need for you to get off the road. Being parked on the side of the road like this in the pouring rain is very dangerous. Its getting dark and hard for cars to see you.â
âI canât go anywhere. I canât go homeâ¦heâll call me there. I canât go to Kateâs because sheâs taking his side. I donât know where to go. Maybe you should just haul me off to jail because Iâm sure heâd never think to find me there.â
She was shocked to see the policeman smile. It was a friendly smile as if he understood. Perhaps he talked to hysterical women all the time? 
âMaâam there is no need for me to take you to jail. What I want you to do is go to the restaurant that is down this road about a mile. Pull into their parking lot and take a break. At least you will be in a safe spot and you wonât get hit. If you can, Iâd suggest you go in and get something to eat and drink and maybe calm yourself down. But I need you to move off of the road because youâre a hazard to other vehicles. Iâll follow you to the restaurant to make sure you get there safely.â
Between hiccups, Abby nodded her head and agreed to do what he said. He walked back to his car and turned off the flashing lights. He put on his blinkers and pulled out into traffic and then stopped and waited for her to pull out ahead of him. Then he followed her down the road to the restaurant which was really 1.3 miles away and pulled into the parking lot behind her.
Abby had stopped hiccuping by the time she parked and the officer came over to talk to her one more time. She had also stopped crying and was starting to pull herself together.
âMaâam, I donât normally do this, but I am going to insist that you get out of this car and go inside for a bit. If you need money, I can help you get something to eat. But I want you to stay off the road until you get some food in your system and have calmed down a bit. Can I trust you to do that or do I have to stay here and make sure you eat something?â
Abby looked up at him and just stared at him. He wasnât going to take her to jail? All she had to do was eat something. Now that she thought about it, he hadnât even looked at her driverâs license. He hadnât taken her name. Was he really a policeman? 
âMaâam, you havenât answered me yet. Do you need some money to get some food?â
His question caught her attention and she finally answered.
âIâm sorry officer. I was thinking. Are you really a policeman? You didnât ask for my license or write me a ticket. Are you sure Iâm not going to jail over this and it isnât some trick.â
A smile came over the officerâs face as he said, âNo maâam. You are not going to jail. I didnât ask for your license because you were already hysterical over what has happened. I needed to get you off the road for your safety and the safety of others. You didnât do anything wrong but you could have caused an accident if I left you by the side of the road. Now will you please go in and eat something and calm down?â
She felt as if her sanity and reason were returning to her. She could do this. She could go on living and appear normal to others. She didnât have to let everyone know that her heart was broken. She found the words to reply. âYes officer. I will do that. Iâm sorry for the trouble I caused you. Iâll go in and eat something and not get back on the road until I am calm.â
The officer tipped his hat to her and wished her a good evening (as if that could ever happen for her again) and walked away. Meanwhile, she grabbed her purse, locked her car and walked into the restaurant. At least it was one of her favorite places to eat. Known for their roast beef sandwiches, she loved their curly fries and Jamocha shakes. Yes, she could eat something here and calm down for a bit. Maybe she could even make plans on what to do and where to go.
Before heading to the counter to order, she stopped at the restroom. Two women were leaving it and they gasped when they saw her face. She must look pretty bad. She headed straight for the mirror and burst out laughing and crying at the same time. No wonder they acted so strange when they saw her. She looked likeâ¦she had no idea what she looked like really.
Her mascara had run down her face and also somehow seemed to cover her eyes like patches. She almost reminded herself of the baby raccoon she rescued when she was young. She tried to save it and feed it. She even gave it daily baths and brushed its hair and used the blow dryer on low to dry it off after its baths. But it still died. Funnyâ¦she hadnât thought of that raccoon in years.
She washed all of the makeup and mascara off her face and was reaching into her purse for her lip gloss when she found the solution to her problems. She pulled out a key and stared at it thoughtfully. Yes, she would make her plans while she ate because she knew now where she could go.


----------



## myLoki

Peg! I am completely hung up on your books! It's not fair! I want to know what happened to KATE and her man! :grumpy:







t.


----------



## myLoki

I LOVE Jamocha shakes!



t.


----------



## TinysMom

PM me your email and I'll send you the first book - just know that there are several scenes still missing and you're seeing about 75% of the book...ok?

I'll also put in a note to you about how it will end since that isn't written.

Peg*

myLoki wrote: *


> Peg! I am completely hung up on your books! It's not fair! I want to know what happened to KATE and her man! :grumpy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I think I'm going to finish this second chapter today - but I need to ask some questions and get some feedback. Some of you already know Abby because you've read book one - some of you have only seen bits and pieces of Abby because you've only seen bits & pieces of book one. 

What I need to know is - how do you perceive Abby? Do you feel a connection to her - as if she is alive? Can you sort of picture her - the types of things she would and wouldn't do? 

Also - how do you feel about Craig? Is he a bad guy? Misunderstood? I know you don't see much of him in the first couple of chapters and that is because so much of this book - at least the first part - is Abby's story. 

Of all the characters I've created so far for the book(s) - and I think I have something like 7 of them roughly outlines....Abby is probably the one that is closest to me in her actions...that is not always a good thing.

I'll share more about how I'm hoping you see her - after I hear how she is coming across. 

Ok...back to writing. I'd like to hit 4,000 or more words today - not sure if that will happen or not.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Ok guys...this will probably be all I'll share here (due to copyright) but I may be willing to send out emails as I write more to those who are interested.

The whole point of these first three chapters have been to introduce Abby to the reader...to sort of put you on her side - but also - to introduce other characters. 

Where I've left off today - is where the book is going to go back in time and share the story of Craig and Abby...how they met...how they became close...the story of their friendship with Stan and Kate. You'll see some more of Ben and Stephanie (who are the main characters in book 3) and you'll learn some secrets and stuff.

For those who haven't read book one - Carl is a minor character who is actually getting a book of his own later on...if you've ever heard the old "Bert & I" series on records...this guy is definitely country - Southern Maine style.

For those who can't picture it - you can go here to get a feel for what Carl is like:

http://www.bertandi.net/mp3/notjustyet.mp3

http://www.bertandi.net/mp3/camdenpiercenewyork.mp3

http://www.bertandi.net/ - you can read more about them there.

OK - with all that said...here is the rest of what I wrote today...right now its at 4,453 words.

~~~~~~~~~~

Less than an hour later, Abby was back on the road with a destination in mind. She drove with determination and purposeâ¦and the help of a map she bought at a convenience store. Finding the key in her purse had been a Godsendâ¦she had a place where she could go and nurse her wounded heart and figure out what to do.

She had spent last weekend at Stan and Kateâs cabin up in the woods. Kate was her best friend and Stan was the louseâs best friend so they often spent time together up at the cabin. Last weekend had been for âgirls onlyâ and Kate and Abby went up to the cabin along with Stephanie, a long-time friend of Kate and Miss Bea, Kateâs female lionhead. The guys were willing to tend to the rabbit rescue Kate ran and deal with Tiny, the coupleâs flemish giant. But Miss Bea WAS a female and it only seemed natural to bring her along to the cabin. It was one of her favorite places and when she came up for visits she spent most of her time resting by the fireplace. Many times she sat so still, strangers would think she was a statue.
The girls had a lot of fun that weekend as they told old stories and watched chick flicks. Kate had seen that Abbyâs nerves were on edge and as her future maid of honor, insisted on the weekend out of town. But then Kate had to leave early to get home. Stan sort of insisted on it and everyone understood why. Kate was 8 months pregnant with their twins and Stan didnât want her on the country roads at night. So Kate left early and Abby promised to drop by the key later when the cabin was cleaned up from their party. Stephanie left at the same time as Kate because she lived an hour away in the opposite direction.
Abby knew the cabin would be a perfect place to hang out for a bit. It was secluded and no one would suspect she was there. She could sleep and rest and figure out what to do before she did something she might regret later. Yes, she knew the wedding was in less than 72 hoursâ¦let the louse figure out how to contact the guests or she could stand him up at the altar. He deserved that. She was going to rest and hide out for a bit.
Although sheâd been to the cabin many times though, Abby had never had to find her way there from this direction. After leaving HIS place, sheâd driven aimlessly for so long she needed the help of the map to find her way to the cabin. But she made it there and it wasnât even midnight. 
She shot up a prayer of thanksgiving to God for giving her the idea of a place to crash and then stumbled into the guest bedroom and slept like a babyâ¦.once she cried herself to sleep. She was so tired that she never even heard the phone ring in the living room off and on during the early morning hours.


CHAPTER THREE

When Abby awoke the next morning, the sun was shining and the birds were singing. Sheâd forgotten how quiet this neighborhood was and how good it felt to wake up in the morning and hear the sounds of nature. She laid in bed for a few minutes and thought about her âsituationâ. What was she going to do? She couldnât go home and yet she had her pets to feedâ¦she couldnât just leave them hungry. But if she went home it meant the risk of facing him and she didnât want to do that yet. She could call Kate and ask her to feed the animals but she had an idea that Kate would try to get her to come home and would pressure her to come back. She was happy that GingerSpice was with Kate and she knew that her special bunny would be well taken care of. But she needed someone to go feed her pets. 
Her stomach rumbled as she thought about the situation and she realized that she was hungry too. She padded out to the kitchen and looked around but there was nothing to eat. She had known that anyway in the back of her mind because sheâd been the one to close up the cabin last. Still yet, she had hoped to find something she could eat while she mulled over her situation.
Ah! The general store. It was only a mile away. She could go there and grab some food and then come back and make some decisions. It was never wise to make decisions on an empty stomach and she knew that. That was one bit of common sense that she did follow.

Carl, the owner of the store greeted her as she entered. âWell hello Missy, if it isnât Stan and Kateâs little friend. Arenât you getting married soon? I remember you girls giggling about it the other day when you were in here getting milk and stuff. Iâm surprised to see you here with your wedding coming up so soon.â
Abby groaned. She forgot that in a small place like this, Carl knew everyone and it seemed like he knew everything that was going on. Since Stan and Kate bought the cabin, theyâd become good friends with Carl and in fact, it was Stanâs painting of Carl and the general store that made it possible for them to buy the cabin. Stan had named the painting, âYa Canât Get There From Hereâ. The painting of a city slicker asking directions from Carl was so popular that it was featured on the front cover of a magazine last month. 
She made herself smile as she grabbed cereal and milk and bananas and a couple of cans that she could open for lunch. She tried to sound lighthearted as she said, âOh, something came up and I had to run up to the cabin for a bitâ¦thereâs plenty of time before I get married.â
Carl watched her carefully as he rang up her purchase and she went down the front steps. He had Stanâs number on speed dial and wondered if he should call. Something about Kateâs friend didnât seem right. She didnât seem like her normal perky self. She had forced a smile on her face but he could tell it was forced. That girl had plenty of heartache right now and she was trying to hide it. But Carl knew human nature and he knew this gal was struggling. Yes, it was his duty to call Stan and Kate and let them know that their young friend was here. They would want to know she was upset. He was reaching for the phone when the Smith twins walked in. Good Lordâ¦they always took 20 minutes to decide what they wanted and they talked to everybody in the neighborhood about anything they heard. This was not the time to call.

Abby made her way back to the cabin and had her breakfast. As she thought about her comment to Carl, she consoled herself with the fact that she didnât really lie. Something had come upâ¦.the louse had been caught being unfaithful. And she really did have plenty of time before sheâd be getting marriedâ¦because she certainly wasnât getting married now. Not to him. 

As she finished her last spoonful of cereal, the phone rang and rang and rang. She stared at the caller ID and wondered whether or not to pick it up. Finally, the answering machine kicked in and she heard Kateâs voice, âAbby, if youâre there you need to call me. Weâre worried about you. Let me know where you are. I want you to know that I went over to your apartment and fed your pets for you so theyâre fine. But we need to make sure youâre ok. Iâve tried your apartment and your cell phone and I really need to find youâ¦â The answering machine clicked off before Kate could say anymore. 
Abby looked at the machine. They must have been trying to reach her for hours because there were 22 messages on the machine and the tape was full. She shook her head and walked away. She wasnât ready yet to talk to anyone and that included her best friend Kate.
She wandered around the living room for a bit and thought about putting in a movie to watch. But the outside beckoned to her and she decided to go to one of her favorite places, the swing that Kate and Stan had put out by the brook. She loved to listen to the water as it flowed over the rocks. The sound of water always relaxed her and it always helped her think. 
It was a short walk to the swing but it was a gorgeous day. It wasnât too hot or too cold. The critters were all out and she felt like their eyes were watching her from the cover of the trees and bushes. They werenât used to her being there at this time of the day but even they seemed to sense that she had a broken heart and needed a place to rest.
At first she sat on the swing and cried. She wept over her lost dreams of a future with Craig, of working with him to help save animals that needed homes. She wept over the lost time she spent with him all these months â time she could have invested in other things. Finally, she wept for herself.
But once sheâd spent her tears, she decided to go back and remember the good times one last time. She would allow herself to take out the memories and cherish them before packing them away forever. She knew once she had done that she would be free to move on.
As with so many things in her life, it started at the animal shelter where she volunteered â¦ and where she first met Craig. Yes, she would allow herself to think of his name during this time â and even say it out loud.
Craig.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - hopefully the last post for a while.....this might help put the stories and characters into perspective..

~~~

[align=center]*Portrait of Love *
[/align]
Synopsis

Portrait of Love is a book is a book about getting beyond the past, forgiving yourself and moving forward in your life. It is also about becoming who God created you to be even if that is ânon-traditionalâ. As âiron sharpens ironâ, all the characters in the book help each other learn the lessons God has for them in a non-preachy way.

[align=center]*The Characters*
[/align]
*Stan*: Stan grew up in New Hampshire but left when he went to college and has rarely returned home. During his childhood he dreamed of being an artist but his father continually criticized his dream and his talents and told him that he needed to prepare for a real job since art would never put food on the table or pay for the bills. When he graduated from college 8 years ago, he left for California with a master plan of working and saving for ten years so that he could have a million dollar nest egg that he could invest and then retire to do what he loves most â paint. The last time he returned to New Hampshire was for his fatherâs funeral 5 years ago. He is working as an advertising executive and is very successful at what he does but also hates his job and is close to burning out. 

*Ben*: Ben has been Stanâs best friend ever since the two were little. He considers Stan a brother and is actually closer to Stan than he is to his older brother Casey. He continues to keep in touch with Stan and has been trying to get Stan to come home for years. He is probably the only one who understands Stanâs compulsion to draw and paint. He finally convinces Stan to come home for a visit and during that visit, convinces Stan that he NEEDS him to return home for a few months to run one of the bookstores that Benâs family owns. 

*Kate*: Kate appears to be a career businesswoman. She is frequently seen with a briefcase or organizer and while she often is dressed in power suits, she also dresses casually most of the time. This is because Kate is a mystery shopper and makes her living by going into businesses as a customer and evaluating their service and cleanliness. Kateâs grandmother raised her after her parents died in a car crash when she was seven and Kate is now living in her grandmotherâs house. Unfortunately, Kate has never forgiven herself for not being with her grandmother when she died of a fast-growing cancer during Kateâs junior year of college. She considers her house to still be her grandmotherâs and has not changed anything because it would be a dishonor to her grandmother. The first time Kate meets Stan, she is mystery shopping the bookstore on his first day of work. She runs into him a few times during the next week and labels him âMr. Congenialityâ in her mind. However, the two start volunteering at the animal shelter at the same time and as she gets to know him better, she realizes that there is more to him than what she saw in her mystery shops.

*Stephanie*: Stephanie is Kateâs best friend. She works as a scheduler for her several mystery shopping companies and she is the one who got Kate into mystery shopping during college. 

*Abby*: Abby meets Kate at the animal shelter when Kate looks for a cat to keep her company. Abby and Kate develop a close friendship.

*Craig*: Craig works at the animal shelter and he befriends Stan when Stan comes looking for a golden retriever to keep him company. Stan and Craig form a friendship by working together at the shelter when Craig asks Stan for help because a volunteer is taking a break.

*Katherine Abernathy*: Katherine is a retired schoolteacher who loves books and buys books for all of her children and grandchildren for their birthdays and holidays. She is a frequent customer at the bookstore Stan runs, but he is convinced that she is more than thatâ¦she is the mystery shopper who has written bad reviews on him. Stan is going to do his best to get a good report from herâ¦someday.

*Delta*: Delta practically runs the bookstore in Salem by herself. She has a backup person she can call if she needs to take time off, but she has been with the store since they opened years ago. She has seen managers come and go in the store but she doesnât want the headache of being a manager. She simply wants to work in the front. For the last six months, the store has been without a manager and done just fine with biweekly visits from Ben. Unfortunately, she doesnât know that Stan is not supposed to know that.

[align=center]*The Comic Relief Characters*
[/align]
*Belle*: Stan always wanted a dog like Benâs old golden retriever Buddy. However, when he goes to the shelter, Belle is the only retriever they have. She has a bad habit of âpuddlingâ when she gets nervous but at least she squats first! Stan is beginning to think of her as âDestructo Dogâ.

*Tiny*: Kate missed her grandmotherâs cat Punky so much that she visited the shelter to see about getting another cat. She didnât plan on taking home a 17 pound black flemish giant rabbit. But Tinyâs loneliness echoed her own. After Miss Bea moves in, Tiny gets the nickname âThe BunFatherâ.

*Miss Bea*: Abby was desperate to find Miss Bea a foster home until she could be socialized. Against Kateâs better judgement, she took her in. After her first night with Miss Bea, Kate nicknames her âDevil Bunnyâ.

[align=center]*Portrait of Love is the first in a series of books. *
[/align]
The series includes:

*Book Two*: Craig and Abbyâs story. They started out working together at the shelter but they wind up becoming more than friends. Craig lost his first fianceeâ in a convenience store robbery gone bad. Heâs scared of loving again. Abby still doesnât know what she wants to do with her life â especially once Craig gets the job they both try for.

*Book Three*: Ben and Stephanieâs story. Ben is a control freak and has to have things his way. Stephanieâs first husband was a control freak and when he died in a car crash during their first year of marriage, she was almost relieved even though she was sad. She was never going to marry again, yet Ben and Stephanie find themselves drawn to each other anyway. 

*Book Four*: Casey & Lauraâs Story. Casey is alluded to in book one â he is Benâs brother. When Ben is in a car wreck in book three, Casey returns home to help out with the family business. Unfortunately, Laura, Benâs secretary (who we meet in book one) does not approve of Casey at all. She is just waiting for him to run away from the family one more time.

*Book Five*: Tom (Benâs Dad) and Katherine Abernathy: When Tomâs wife died several years ago, he left the business to Ben and retired to Florida. He returns to New England after Benâs car crash but is surrounded by memories. At the last minute, he decides to attend his college reunion where he is reunited with his first love, Katherine Abernathy (from book one). Can the two find love again?

*Book Six*: Carl and âJust call me Tootsieâ (Martha). Carl was made âfamousâ in Stanâs painting from book one called âYou Canât Get There From Hereâ. Imagine his surprise when a woman shows up at his general store saying she fell in love with him from the painting on the cover of a magazine. 

*Book Seven*: Bob and Jasmine. Stephanieâs brother Bob is moving to Salem because heâs tired of the big city life. He figures he can be an agent for authors almost anywhere and he has plenty of contacts in both New York City and Boston. Jasmine is an older college student working at âTinyâs Rabbit Rescueâ while going to school. 


In each book, the characters of Kate, Stan, Ben, Stephanie, Craig, Abby and of course, Tiny, Miss Bea and Belle will be included.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I am so hooked on your book. It's excellent reading! I spent way too much time here at work reading it (shhh...don't tell).


----------



## TinysMom

I am just so darn happy that I have to share here. 

First of all - a bit about why I'm sharing this.....

I have been wanting to cut back on my number of rabbits (my "herd" as a breeder) and I've been actively working towards this. When Amy came for a visit earlier this year, it really helped me to talk to her and see things through her eyes. The more we talked the more I realized I wasn't sure if I wanted to breed or not...but if I did want to breed - it was going to be on a more limited basis. 

Many breeders will put down rabbits who have the wrong body type to be a show rabbit - or if they have ears that are too long - or whatever. I don't - I will keep them and try to rehome them as pets. However, my herd got to be pretty large and I have rabbits in the rabbitry and also in the garage in cages. Some of the cages are ok - some are....well...let's just say I got them for emergency use and then never was able to get rid of them. I bought them from a breeder who'd made them and they were designed to hang and have the poop fall out - I put them on tables and put in litter boxes.

Well today...once we're done moving a few rabbits to good cages that have been emptying out as I've rehomed....I can throw out a whole two rows of cages (Amy - if you're reading this - they're the ones that were by the big garage door). 

I'm so happy about this. I really really have been wanting to get rid of those cages and as of today - they'll be GONE GONE GONE. Art is going to take them to the dump or I might have us hose them down and take them to the recycling place for the metal.

This is a major step for us and I am really excited. I have another set of cages on tables that I want to go next but they're not in nearly as bad condition as this set is in.

I really feel like this is going to make things become more manageable for us and it is going to make our life so much easier.

WOO HOO!!!!

I think I may be the one wanting to do this...

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:

oh and

:woohoo:woohoo:woohoo

Off to clean cages so I can move bunnies and throw these cages out. What a WONDERFUL feeling....

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

Peg...


I am really happy that you have decided to rehome a bunch of bunnies as pets. I hope you are keeping Jenson !

From the start, I knew you so badly wanted to cut back on your heard, but it seemed like you were frustrated because you didn't know just where to begin. It is sad letting them go, but they get to go be someone else's pet bunnies, and put some joy into that person's life.

You could rehome a bunch of your Lionheads, then start over in a few years (when your current heard lessens), on a limited basis. Rehoming a bunch doesn't mean that you have to stop breeding, but I think it would be relaxing for you, if you took a break.

By what I had said in my PM, I really guess I just wanted you to realize that if you are rehoming so many rabbits already, then you should take a break from breeding and really enjoy the empty cages and the less amount of bunnies .



Ohh..I hope you are still planning that little "doe" sanctuary outside with the misters and such! It was a wonderful idea .




:hug: Amy


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Peg, that's WONDERFUL!! Congratulations!! 

I'm so happy you're able to get rid of those cages...and that you're finally able to cut back on your bun numbers...I know it's hard, but we're all behind ya! 

Hugs and lots of love!!

Rosie*

P.S. I just did a lot of Spring (er...Fall) cleaning around and behind our cages, too. You wouldn't believe the amount of hay that's built up back there! :shock: BUT...it feels so good to know that it's finally done (though my lungs aren't happy with the amount of fur that stirred up)! Now, how to get the fur out from being trapped between cage bars and wire mesh...

onder:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ugh we do that cleaning once a week. 

Peg I am so happy for you. I know that you must feel alittle lighter.


----------



## TinysMom

I was figuring some numbers today - and I figure we've rehomed about 10% of our herd. This is wonderful.....and I'm thrilled. I don't think I'm going to get it down as low as Art would like - but I'm going to keep going downward...I'd like to rehome 50% at least.

It is hard seeing them go sometimes but I am glad that they are getting pet homes where they will be loved.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...me, too, Peg...you're doing such a wonderful thing...

I can't wait until your herd's to a place where you and Art are both comfortable! 

And I'm SO SO happy to hear that you've already rehomed so many! That's so awesome! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## TinysMom

Would you believe I have barely touched my book since the 1st? I haven't had the time to work on it....

::::sigh::::

I hope to work on it again tonight - even if it means staying up a bit late. I NEED to work on it.

I finally know more about Craig - Robin and I went out for breakfast this morning (a mystery shop actually) and we worked on Craig's backstory a bit. I knew a lot of it already...how he lost his fiance' tragically in the past - how his business partner embezzled from the business (and then died shortly afterwards). These were the things that drove Craig to move to Salem, NH ... but why there...and where had he come from?

And while he and Abby had volunteered together at the shelter for a while before meeting Kate and Stan...when did he get attracted to her...when did she get attracted to him?

And how much of this stuff do I put in and how much don't I put in?

Well - I have a good handle on the next part of the book and the structure of the book for a bit. Its sort of different from my normal writing.

The chapters for the next little bit are going to alternate back and forth between Abby's remembrances and Craig's remembrances. Readers will learn more about what led up to chapter one - but from each character's viewpoint. 

By the way - Craig really isn't the way Abby sees him in the first chapter. Yes, she had her heart broken before (two weeks after getting engaged she found out the guy was cheating on her). But there are things Abby doesn't know - things Craig has deliberately kept from her...that need to come out before the wedding which was what....less than 72 hours away?

Yeah....should be interesting.

Thanks to those who've pm'd me and sent me their email to read book #1 (what is written of it) - and if you want to read book #2 as its being written - let me know. I might send it out to folks as I work on it - I might not ... I haven't decided yet.

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I need both books. Lost one when my laptop died.


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share - 17 rabbits have now been rehomed - 17 boys that now are in pet homes where they are hopefully loved and cherished. I get to hear about some of them sometimes and it is so neat. Boyd got adopted today - and the gal who adopted him - adopted one a couple of weeks ago and is so proud because her first one is already litter box trained and can play in the house and then go use his litterbox. 

Its a good feeling to know they've gone on to good homes. It hurts every time I rehome them - and I frequently cry. But it is the best thing for them.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Aww...Peg...that's WONDERFUL that you've been able to rehome so many...and in just a few weeks!! WOOHOO!!

My heart goes out to you...I've never had to rehome buns, but I've had to rehome cats, and it's just so hard to do. 

:hug:


----------



## polly

Oh Peg i am glad they have found nice homes bu ti know how sad it is big :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

On a much different note - I wish I could get this tshirt for Tiny....

[ame]http://www.cafepress.com/badtastebaby.177690777[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so mad right now I'm almost shaking.

I had a call today from someone and they left a message. They were looking for 12-15 bunnies....it turns out they're having some sort of a festival and they wanted the bunnies for prizes for the kids.

Of course you know my answer....right?

_*NO.

*_I'm sorry - I'm just sitting here shaking the more I think about it. 

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:shock::nonono::rant:

That's awful!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh no...oh, that's awful! :nonono:


----------



## TinysMom

I decided to go ahead and post in here about New Hope so y'all can be sending healing vibes/good wishes and prayers his way. 

New Hope is a tort buck who is almost a year old. He has maloclussion so he is a "lifer" here. He developed head tilt a few weeks ago and with aggressive treatment, I think we caught it in time to keep it from getting bad. In fact, he's now sitting up normally.

But he got dehydrated (we think) and lost a lot of weight within a short period of time (less than 48 hours as he was only in this particular cage 48 hours and had been drinking up until 24 hours before we caught this). He also started having some breathing issues. 

Oh...and did I mention he went into stasis?

Well - New Hope has been on sub q fluids, meds for the breathing (I was worried he was having pneumonia but it doesn't look like that is it at all), meds for his tummy, a bit of pain meds just because (to encourage him to eat), gas meds...I think that is all of it.

Earlier tonight he sat up and groomed himself (something he's been doing off and on). Then he proceeded to drink about an ounce of water from Art holding the bottle....and he just ate a tiny bit of spinach baby food.

But the good news is.....we have POOPS!

We have two strings of poops that are all stuck together - and I just saw a couple of loose poops which are small and kinda damp but fully formed.

I really thought we were going to lose him - and truth be told - he still isn't out of the woods. He doesn't want to eat ANYTHING.

But tonight - bless his dear sweet heart - when we went to give him baby food - he FOUGHT BACK.

So everyone - send healing vibes this way for New Hope. He really can use it.

Oh - and here are pictures of him when he was younger....from Nov.25, 2006.














Peg


----------



## Spring

Aww! New Hope is gorgeous! Glad he's starting to improve a bit!

Sending lots of healing vibes that he'll be back to his normal self soon, great job Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

I am NOT a fashion person at all....but I had to do a mystery shop at Cato's (like Fashion Bug....not sure of other names for it)...and Robin and I were shopping together. I fell in love with this and she talked me into getting it (she got her own cape).

I'm not sure if I'm going to wear it or hang it on the wall - it is just so pretty..


The front and inside of it




The whole front




The back pattern




A close up of the back





So to make this "rabbit-related" - now I get to try and keep it away from Tiny who loves to play "tailor" sometimes..

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I want! So pretty.


----------



## TinysMom

Girly Girl had a bit of a rough day today...I won't go into details here right now.

So she got some time-out on our bed for a while. I thought she was so cute I couldn't resist taking these photos.

And no - GirlyGirl is not her "real" name per se - just what I call her. Her cage is next to Triad and he has Angela on one side of him and this gal on the other side of him.

Oh and no - she doesn't have red eyes in real life....


































And if she looks angry - yes - she is. I might share her story later...maybe....via. pm or something.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny

She's very pretty! I also love the shawl. I have a CATO here that I like to go to. 

I hope New Hope is doing better. I've been thinking bout him.

I wish I could broadcast about the bunnies for prizes thing! MY GOSH what are people thinking????


----------



## TinysMom

I'm actually about to go try and feed him some pumpkin mixed with the bubble gum flavored pedialyte...I'll share here and in the stasis thread about how he does.

Peg*

Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I hope New Hope is doing better. I've been thinking bout him.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'm not overly thrilled...he took about 7-10 cc of the pumpkin mixture and probably wore about 3 cc in addition (it kept spilling out of his mouth, etc).

HOWEVER...I did see two small poops AND I saw him grooming himself a few minutes after I got done feeding him.

So maybe he got those 3 cc in him too?

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny

POOPS ARE POOPS! that's good and when they groom and have food on them - hey, it's going someplace LOL! 

I think feeling guarded is normal (I'm still sort of that way since Bo got so sick!) but I think I'm seeing a bit of improvement here and there! 7 ccs is about 3/4 teaspoon isn't it? that's not bad for a bunny who's been so sick.

Let's hope he gets a bit more next time. ray:


----------



## TinysMom

Robin will be pulling night duty and be up with him most of the night. Every two hours he'll be offered pedialyte and some pumpkin too (I'll mix it up before I go to bed).

Right now I'm feeling hopeful but guarded. Every time I work with him - he fights me a bit more....and I take that as a good sign.

Then again - Drew fought me at 7:30 pm on a Saturday night - and shortly after midnight - she passed....when we thought she was doing so well.

Drew taught me to never ever take anything for granted.....ever.

Now that I've learned the lesson...I sure wish she'd come back.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Now for some somewhat good news.

Art & I talked tonight (we went out on a DATE...woo hoo....) and I may be flying to Columbus, OH next year for Lionhead Nationals. 

Lisa has already graciously offered to pick me up at the airport.

I just need to look into the prices and timing and stuff.....

The one condition?

I can't bring home more lionheads than I take....

:shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

LOL! that's great! of course it would be great if you could hang around for the ARBA convention in Louisville, KY too!


----------



## TinysMom

Depending upon our finances at the time (and the distance - which I haven't checked on) - I may consider it.

Art has decided that he's going to try and not use his vacation time (any more of it) between now and next June (his anniversary at work) so he can get the pay for it (72 hours at his pay...). 

Maybe I could convince him to let me set aside a bit for Louisville? I don't know though - he has dreams of his own too (like a new computer system - and his vacation time would put a nice chunk towards that).

Peg
*
Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! that's great! of course it would be great if you could hang around for the ARBA convention in Louisville, KY too!


----------



## TinysMom

I wanted to take a moment to share a couple of older pictures.

This doe is Popcorn. She was a singleton born in June 2006 and she was a little rolly poly girl for the longest time. 

She has had to be caged because she can jump the 28"+ gate going into/out of the rabbitry - with a single leap. For a long time she lived with Tiny - but when she wanted to breed - she abused him and then she'd chase the dog and cats and try to nip at them.

I'm about to move her to a bigger cage for a while and try to socialize her some more...but in case you ever read in Tiny's blog or whatever about Popcorn...here she is:


----------



## maherwoman

Ooh!! What kind of color is Popcorn?

And I can see where she got her name...hehe...

What a cutie!!

:inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, how the heck do you deal with so much CUTENESS:heartbeat: with all your Babies. I'd never get any work :sweepdone as I'd be playing with them all the time.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## polly

Popcorn is gorgeous you can see she is cheeky in the pics i love cheeky buns!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

This is probably going to sound wrong - but here goes.

Keeping Popcorn caged is KILLING me....I know she longs to be free. But when I let her on the floor to play ~ she attacks other rabbits, cats, and she's even bitten the dog on more than once occassion. Her idea of being a "prey" animal means she preys upon others.

She has no lack of self confidence and to watch her jump the rabbitry gate is something to behold. It is almost like she can fly.

I can't place her with a family - beause she bites. We had to cage her partly because she was attacking Faith (the kitten) the last time we let her be out. 

If I could get the other room clean - and get a 3 or 4 panel high NIC barrier made....I'd consider letting her have a room of her own. (The room will take at least 40 hours to clean - minimum).

I wish I knew what to do. She is just so unique and special. 

Seeing her pictures today as I was looking at my photobucket account just made me cry. She adores Tiny but when he won't breed with her - she mounts him and he has to chase her away.

I'm currently praying for an answer for her....how do you contain a rabbit that can leap 3' or more into the air to jump a gate?

Peg


----------



## myLoki

Maybe a spay would calm her down? Is she a breeding doe?


t.


----------



## TinysMom

*myLoki wrote: *


> Maybe a spay would calm her down? Is she a breeding doe?
> 
> 
> t.


I am considering spaying her. I just can't afford it right now - just got done sending Eric $100 via. Western Union as he had car problems outside of Odessa.....

I think I'm going to go cry.

Peg


----------



## myLoki

No! No, don't cry! Please don't cry. I'm sorry.  Everything will turn out just fine. You'll see!


t.


----------



## TinysMom

May I shoot my son? Like really and truly shoot him? 

We loaned him our car for college (since we now have the van). It is a 1993 Mercury Sable with maybe 112,000 miles on it - still had good engine, etc.

Well - someone hasn't been taking care of the car - it just seized up in Odessa (engine seizing) and it won't go anywhere. Luckily, one of the kids he is with is from Odessa and his dad is a mechanic...but Art is driving up to bring the kids back to Alpine (college). It is about a four hour drive up to Odessa from here - another four hour or so drive I think from Alpine and then three hours home from Alpine to here.

The worst part is - I honestly believe the engine seized because Eric wasn't monitoring fluids right, etc. 

Lots more - but too stressed to share - I think I'm gonna go cry and hug a bunny.....

Pray for them - I'm so scared for them w/ deer on the road, etc. - BUT - I knew if I went - I'd kill Eric the moment I saw him - if not with deeds - with my words.

Peg


*myLoki wrote: *


> No! No, don't cry! Please don't cry. I'm sorry.  Everything will turn out just fine. You'll see!
> 
> 
> t.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg- sorry to hear about the car! There's something about some college aged boys that is just really irresponsible. When my brother was 20, he decided to move from Virginia to Louisiana to live with my dad and transfer colleges. He didn't reserve the U-Haul ahead of time like my mom said to, and there ended up only being the gigantic moving van-like U-Hauls. So he rented one without telling my mom, who was paying, and it cost over two thousand dollars! My mother was NOT happy with him. He thought nothing of it. Then, when he arrived at my dad's house, my father replaced the oil in his Jeep, then my brother dumped a whole bunch more in the next day. Needless to say, the oil overflowed, got all over the engine and cost over $1,000 to fix. He accumulated $3,000 worth of truly stupid charges in three days. I can't believe my parents actually paid for it all for him (though they were not happy). 

Popcorn is beautiful! I love her. Her jumping really does sound spectacular. Does she bite people, too? That would be great if you could clean out the extra room and let her have it. It's nice to do a big clearing out of stuff and the fact that Popcorn could have her own room is a huge bonus.

I love your bunnies!


----------



## Haley

Aww poor Popcorn. If only you had a cheap spay place down there. I wish Nationals was closer to me bc I would say bring her and I'll have her spayed for 60.00. But the stress would also be bad Im sure.

So, I think in order to take your mind off wanting to kill Eric, you should take some pics of the bunnies for us


----------



## TinysMom

Pictures? oh my...

Well first of all - let me share about the early part of my rough day.

As you probably know - I have been rehoming bunnies. A LOT of bunnies. I've had help in this (I'm not going into a lot of detail) - but I often get to hear about who is getting the bunnies and I oftentimes get calls from the new owners with questions and stuff.

Last night I was going through the cages (which have been rearranged) and looking for DJ's Lil Flirt. He is a black otter that carries chocolate (and the dwarfing gene) and let me tell you - his name perfectly fits him. I was going to do my last chocolate breedings today and I wanted to get him set up (look him over one last time, etc).

I looked and I looked and I looked and oh - did I mention I looked....through all the cages. He wasn't in his cage...and his son's cage was empty.

CRUD.

The adorable black otter that I took to have help rehoming earlier this week....wasn't Lil Flirt's son....it was Lil Flirt himself! I didn't even think to check his ears for a tattoo....I was just thinking, "Wow - he's as personable as his dad...I can rehome him."

I called early this morning and of course...he was gone to his new home.

I sat down and cried.

I do have two of his sons - but neither are as good as him - well - one is - but he's leaving here Dec. 2nd.

Now - in my defense - this was going to be Lil Flirt's last breeding before he was rehomed....and I was really planning on rehoming him because he had such an awesome personality for a pet.

So here are some pics of Lil Flirt when he was younger...









In the process of searching for photos of him - I also found pics of Lil Rascal - the blue otter buck I bought from Lisa that drew us so close together. He caught pneumonia and died very suddenly in the fall of '06 and I wrote to Lisa in tears. She wrote back and we continued to correspond...and became good friends.

So here is Lil Rascal





So that is how my morning started.

Oh - I found pics of Popcorn as a little girl...I'm going to share those in a bit - I have to upload them to photobucket..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I was wrong about Popcorn - she was born in March I guess because the first set of pictures are dated April 16th of 2006 and the second set of photos are dated August of 2006.

I would spay Popcorn but she has some other issues that make me concerned she might not make it through the surgery. I would like to save up enough money to take in both her and Miss Bea and maybe order bloodwork on them first. Just not sure if I'd have to make two trips (70 miles one way) or if maybe I could take them in the first day for the bloodwork, stay overnight and then get spayed the next day.

I don't have a lot of confidence in my vet - but they're the only ones who will handle rabbits....

Here is Popcorn when she was younger..






















and then as she got a bit older and bigger



















Peg


----------



## TinysMom

How Popcorn got her name....

Since she was a singleton....Robin would often bring her out to play with her as she sat down to watch tv. It was almost like how when you always sit down to see a movie - you make popcorn? Well - for Robin - every time she sat down to watch tv...she grabbed the bunny....

...hence the name Popcorn.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

It dawned on me that you hear me talk about some of these folks but don't really see them.

In August of last year we were helping Eric move into his new apartment at school:









Its hard to believe that was the same day Puck came down w/ wry neck....while we were gone.

Anyway - on to other things..

Here's Robin & I (me...whatever!)








Peg


----------



## TinysMom

If I understand Eric correctly - they're eating (or have eaten) at Denny's and are going back to Alpine...and the car is WORKING.

WOO HOO.

Heading to bed....

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Wow..I missed a lot of posts today! Just goes to show ya I can't leave the house...EVER!! LOL!!

And WOW...it's amazing how Eric looks JUST like Art, and Robin looks JUST like you! That's so neat...

Hugs to you!

Rosie*


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wowie, was Popcorn ever a cute baby!! I :hearts her.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, it looks like I have a bit of a project on my hands. I have 24 days to get Girly Girl to stop being mad at me and let me touch her. She used to be a sweetie - now she hates me - she hates Triad (the buck she used to love to flirt with) and she hates the world in general.

For those who were wondering....I decided to go ahead and breed Girly Girl this month. I'm doing a limited amount of breedings - for specific purposes and may have some homes lined up already. I bred Girly Girl to Triad....and I'm not sure how to explain what happened.

I thought Girly Girl was nervous (first time) and shy. She made crying noises and after the first breeding she was really bad. So I took her out and calmed her down and put her back in her cage.

Later that day when I went to use Triad again...Girly Girl pitched a fit and put her nose as close as she could to Triad's cage and was sounding like a guinea pig. I had to remove her and take her to my bed and calm her down.

I talked to a couple of other breeders and the problem wasn't that Girly Girl was shy...the problem was she REALLY wanted to breed and although she'd been bred once - she wanted to be bred more.

The advice that was given to me was to wait until the following morning and see if she would allow Triad to breed her again. This way there would be less risk of large kits (fetal giants) and maybe she would be happier.

So I put her in with Triad and she cornered him and tried to attack him. I took her out almost immediately - calmed HIM down this time - and decided we had to go with the one breeding she had.

Ever since then - my girl who was soooo affectionate with Triad and would flirt with me through the cage bars - hates us both. She finally started looking at him today (a week later) and laid down sort of next to him. 

ME? Ha. I'm the "enemy". 

Since she is in a smaller cage, I'm going to be moving her to a "mama" cage soon just in case she got pregnant and I'm going to be doing all I can to resocialize her. She used to be so friendly....so .... cute.

Now she's like a woman scorned or something - and she sees me as the one to blame.

I'm very excited about the potential litters we may be getting. It was a tough decision on what to do....whether to breed or not. Art & I talked a lot and I talked to other breeders and I looked at empty cages (and those that are getting emptied) and I really took some time to think through my choices. I think I made good ones though and I think I made them for the right reasons. When and if we have babies....I'll share photos here for y'all to see. 

I'm hoping that all of Triad's breedings took. He's such a handsome devil...and I know of people on the East Coast that would like brokens from him if we can get slick brokens. I did a breeding with Sting who has the tiny ears and really compact body that lionheads are moving towards and while I'm not as thrilled with the girl I chose - it was to see if we can get away from that teddy line - or if I'm going to have to completely retire that line altogether.

I may try today to get pictures of Radagast for y'all to see. He has some health issues I haven't mentioned on here before - but I didn't have the heart to put him down because he seemed like he could make it. (He broke his leg as a baby and it didn't heal right). 

Robin took him out yesterday to play in the grass and BOY did he have fun. I thought y'all might like to see his video and see that a handicapped rabbit can still have fun and thrive.

Oh well - off to get stuff done here - like see if I can pet Girly Girl and socialize her again - or get her to forgive me. I wish she had a favorite treat - I'd start with that!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Here is Radagast's video...sorry it is so jumpy. In some places if you look closely you can see where the back leg sort of is sideways...kinda...if you know what to look for.






Peg


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Sorry to hear about Girly Girl! Do any other breeders have any idea why she's behaving like this? I hope she comes around soon. Are teddy lionheads undesirable for the breed? I think they're SO cute and would love a teddy! Love the fluffy :biggrin2: Also, Radagast is adorable. How old is he? He looks little!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Sorry to hear about Girly Girl! Do any other breeders have any idea why she's behaving like this?
> *She was acting "bad" to begin with because her hormones were raging and she wanted to breed so badly. However, instead of cooperating with Triad after the first time - she started fighting him - as if he wasn't doing things right.
> 
> *
> I hope she comes around soon.
> 
> *We had her out today for about an hour of socialization time on the couch. She was so cute. I think I'm going to do that every day for the next couple of weeks just so she doesn't see my hands as taking her to a buck and getting her upset or whatever.
> 
> *Are teddy lionheads undesirable for the breed?
> 
> *Yes. They do not meet the breed standard.*
> I think they're SO cute and would love a teddy! Love the fluffy :biggrin2: Also, Radagast is adorable. How old is he? He looks little!
> 
> *Radagast is about 5 months old and he carries the dwarfing gene so he is small. He may get a bit bigger but I doubt he'll get much bigger.
> 
> He is a sweetheart. Robin & I both adore him.
> 
> Peg
> *


----------



## TinysMom

I need to get a photo of her - but I may need to wait a bit.

I'm SOOOO excited though.

Tonight I went to feed Isenstar and she charged at me and for a second I thought she was thinking about nipping at me. Once she calmed down a bit, she let me pet her and I half-palpated her and I'm thinking that in 17 days I'm gonna have babies.

I already have two breeders (that I trust) interested in rabbits from this breeding so I am VERY excited. Isenstar has very small ears and a head kind of like a cat (what some of the lionheads tend to be going towards on the East Coast) and of course Triad has his adorable face.

I haven't yet checked out my other does. Girly Girl is still pretty upset with me sometimes although when I bring her down to play she acts like all is fine. 

But I do think at least one of my breedings "took"....so I'm very excited. I even told Triad and I swear he sat up and preened himself a bit.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sort of hesitant to put this here...but I do want to share.

First of all, later on today I am rehoming Jenson and George. It is a tough decision but they will be in pet homes and I know this will be best for them. George is a Californian (I'm going to get photos of him later) and Jenson is...well...he's in this thread somewhere.

I've cried and cried about this decision (Billy Sunny is getting rehomed next month) but I know in my heart that it is the best decision I can make for the rabbits. I have been visited by people who have had rabbits rehomed with them (even this last weekend I had a visit) and I get to see the rabbits and have some influence on the lives of their owners. 

Anyway - last Friday I thought I saw a sore hock on Gracie. This is very unusual - she has tile on about 1/2 of her cage and a litter box on part of it - so there is very little wire for her to be on. I made a note to pull her out today and look at her ~ something I've been very hesitant to do because she is so shy and gets scared so easily.

NEVER EVER EVER again will I allow a rabbit to let me think it shouldn't be checked. I'm just sick at heart.

Everytime I'd go to see her - she'd hop in her litter box as I was walking out in the garage and so I thought everything was ok.

Apparently though she somehow broke her foot and twisted it sideways so that it healed going off towards the side. It is because of this that she developed a sore hock.

I took a video of her and I'm sharing it here....because she is just a darling. (George is her brother).

I'm moving her to a NIC cage later today (right now she's out in the kitchen on the carpet).....and she will become an office bunny. I'm not sure who I'm moving around and for how long...all I know is - she needs a NIC cage and she needs it NOW. 

Fortunately, her sore hock isn't very bad.

Here's a video of Gracie...






and here's a couple of photos of her...













I hope to get pictures of George and Jenson in a little bit....

I'm going to talk to some folks to see what can be done for her - I suspect though that she will have to live with a limp. I wish I knew when it happened and I'm trying to think if there was anytime when she changed her actions.

I'm kicking myself for not pulling her out because she was scared and I guess what I want to do is to say....if you have a rabbit and you think, "oh its scared...I shouldn't check it over...".... please...check it over. I know the rabbit is scared but they will hide illnesses and injuries and I'd hate for someone else to have something like this happen.

Peg

P.S. edited to add....Yes, I'm treating her for the junk in her ears - can't tell for sure if it is mites or not but she was due for another treatment anyway....

AND....

Go ahead and beat me up over this - but you can't beat me up any worse than I've already done this morning. I've spent time crying and cuddling her and telling her how sorry I am. Honestly - I never suspected she had hurt her paw (nor had Art & Robin who also see her regularly) because she was hiding it so well.


----------



## maherwoman

I'm going to share with you guys also what I told Peg earlier when she and I were talking about this in Messenger.

Something I've learned thus far...

The biggest, best thing we can do as humans is see the need for change in our lives. Peg did this, and is working to make her life, and her bunnies' lives better. She's working to rehome those buns that she feels could do better in pet homes (and rehoming buns she deeply cares for in the process), and thereby creating more space for the buns she intends to keep in the herd. She's working so hard, and doing so much to improve her and the buns' lives.

Now, this is NOT to say that their lives were horrible, or they were suffering from anything close to neglect, or any such thing. They've always been and always will be VERY WELL taken care of. Peg just wound up with a surplus, and the need to thin the herd by rehoming some. 

So, Peg saw the need for change, and started going about doing it.

What I told Peg about this:

Whenever you see a situation that needs more organizing, more order...and you start to affect that organization/order on that situation...you will inevitably encounter different things that need order as well. 

Think of it this way...you have a VERY messy desk. Well, in order to clean that desk, you first make MORE of a mess, by scattering around papers, in order to ORGANIZE them, and eventually, the papers are in order and filed, and everything's handled.

Same idea applies to organizing situations in life. You WILL encounter more disorder before order finally goes in completely. It's inevitable, and its something that WILL happen. Count on it. 

There is confusion you have to go through so that order and organization can actually occur.

This situation with Gracie's leg is just that, in my eyes. It's just one of the things that she's encountering that needs handling. It's the disorder before the organization, and before the ideal scenerio she's going for.

Honestly, yes, Gracie's leg is such a sad form of disorder/confusion...but she's alive, she's healthy, and she's now getting such a wonderful situation because of it. Now, Gracie will have an NIC pen, and be around Peg MUCH more often, and be out to play more often. In the end, it's a really wonderful result! 

Peg...don't beat yourself up too much, ok? You couldn't have seen her leg's issue...she wouldn't LET you...and you were being sensitive to her not wanting to join the crowd in her shyness. 

Yes, I agree...never let you talk yourself out of checking, just to be sure. And, at the same time, Gracie will now get that life she so needed...and you're doing that for her...

I know you feel bad...but know that maybe this is what needed to happen for Gracie to get the life she wanted to communicate to you she wanted. And it's not that it took something this big...it's that it was the way she could communicate it to you, since they cannot talk otherwise.

All said...Peg, you're doing the right thing...don't let this set you back from your goal and your intentions with your warren. You have their lives and happiness at heart here...and you're doing so much and going through so much heartbreak to create for them the life that they need. You're a WONDERFUL Mama...and you care so much for them. Your whole reason for thinning the herd (by rehoming) was so that they could each get more one-on-one time with you...and in you seeing this with Gracie, it shows that you're ABLE to give that now...

I take this as a good sign. I know that might sound crazy to some people...but I do.

Hugs to everyone!

Rosie*

P.S. Edited to add: I don't think ANYONE has the right to beat you up about this, Peg. We all make mistakes, and the fact is, you're doing AMAZING things in your life right now, to both improve it for you AND for those around you.  If anyone feels they have the right to beat up Peg about this, they should look at their own heart, and try to figure out WHY they feel that way. Many times, the things we see in others that we feel are "wrong" are things we see as a reflection of things in ourselves.


----------



## TinysMom

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Peg...don't beat yourself up too much, ok? You couldn't have seen her leg's issue...she wouldn't LET you...and you were being sensitive to her not wanting to join the crowd in her shyness.
> 
> Yes, I agree...never let you talk yourself out of checking, just to be sure. And, at the same time, Gracie will now get that life she so needed...and you're doing that for her...
> 
> I know you feel bad...but know that maybe this is what needed to happen for Gracie to get the life she wanted to communicate to you she wanted. And it's not that it took something this big...it's that it was the way she could communicate it to you, since they cannot talk otherwise.


I think the part I'm beating myself up over is that I should have checked her. I never saw any reason that her leg needed checking but I *SHOULD* have been doing that anyway. I was checking George frequently for sore hocks because he's a larger rabbit and he's caged like she is...but I knew better. I checked Jenny frequently even though she hated it (she's also a larger bunny in a cage). I just didn't do it with Gracie because I wasn't willing to be the "big kahuna" bunny. 

I think it bothers me because with my lionheads I'll risk their ire by pulling them out and checking them....but with her - I didn't want to upset her...so I put her at risk. I KNEW BETTER .... dang it.

The only comforting thought at this moment is that there were THREE people who saw her on a daily basis....and NONE of us noticed this. Robin was shocked to see it - and while Art hasn't seen it yet (he does her water bottle) - I'm sure he'll be shocked too.

The upside is - she is getting moved to a NIC cage (I know that won't thrill Art but he'll understand the need of it) and she'll be in the office where she'll get more used to me.

I tried letting her have a date with Tio, my neutered netherland dwarf buck but that was definitely a NO GO. She is terrified of him - and any other rabbits too. So she will be beside him once Morgan leaves and he gets Morgan's cage...and I'm hoping that the nearness will help them to become friends and maybe eventually be able to bond...

Peg

P.S. The other comforting thought from this is that if it convinces one bunny owner to check their bunnies and be the "big kahuna" bunny and maybe prevent something from happening...then it will make me feel better....


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to add this - I don't know if I can let George & Jenson go today....I'm crying like I can't believe. I may just give myself another few days with them before rehoming them.....I'm not sure.

I am having help in rehoming them and it has been going really well...but now its getting down to bunnies that I'm closer to....

Still yet - I need to think about what is best for them....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

So maybe there is hope for Tio and Gracie?












Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Looks like there's definitely hope for this bonding to work. I think the more she's in the NIC pen and around other buns, and around you and Art and Robin...the more acclimated to others being around she'll become. 

And I think it's wise to wait a few days for rehoming Jensen & George...give yourself a bit of time to feel better...:hug:


----------



## polly

Big :hugeg. I know how hard it is bu i also know what good peoplemust befor youto let them go. i am sure they will keep in touch with you


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share this....

I showed Art Gracie's leg and he said, "When did that happen?"

When I said I didn't know - he said that he had never noticed it either....and he waters her every night and would notice something like that.

So I'm really feeling better (in a strange sort of way) to know that I was not the only one who missed this and that she hid it from all of us.

I did have her out about a month ago and she is out of her litterbox whenever I clean it - but I would think I would have noticed it when I cleaned her litterbox. Still yet...she might have hopped out while I was cleaning the litter box in the cage above her...so that I wouldn't notice.

So I'm feeling a bit better.

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

I'm glad you're feeling better... :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

I was browsing a website tonight and realized that lionheads are now "showable" in 11 colors (or they will be if they pass presentation for the first time next year at ARBA).

This is so exciting....the colors are:

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*BLACK: **(Included on the [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]SECOND[/font] CERTIFICATE - Theresa Mueller)*_
_[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*BLUE: *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*(Included on the SECOND CERTIFICATE - Theresa Mueller)*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*BLUE TORTOISE: *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*(Included on the FOURTH CERTIFICATE - Lynne Schultz)*_
_[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*CHESTNUT AGOUTI:*_ (Peg's note - may be dropped by Gail Gibbons - she is not sure about keeping it at this time)
_[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*ORANGE: *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*(Included on the FOURTH CERTIFICATE - Lynne Schultz)*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*POINTED WHITE :*[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] *(Included on the THIRD CERTIFICATE - Dawn Guth)*_
_[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*RUBY EYED WHITE:* 
[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*SABLE POINT:*[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]: *
*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*SIAMESE SABLE:*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*SMOKE PEARL: *[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*(Included on the THIRD CERTIFICATE - Dawn Guth)*[/font]
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*TORTOISE:*[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_
_[/font]



You can find more information about this at: 




http://www.mossypossumfarms.com/sunflowerdomesticrabbitstandard.htm



Peg
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## maherwoman

Woohoo!! I hope they pass presentation!!


----------



## undergunfire

George, Jenson, and Billy were my favorite rabbits .
I hope they get great homes where they will get tons of love and care.


----------



## binkies

All of Peg's rabbits are my favorite!


----------



## TinysMom

Rehoming Jenson was not easy - and I almost backed out at the last minute. However, I looked at him and thought about how special he was and how much he deserved to be somebody's PET rabbit. If he continued to live here..he would live in a cage all of his life and get very little play time and that was not fair to him. I did try to take him out a few times for play and stuff and he was just a sweetie...but I had to think of what would ultimately be best for him.

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> George, Jenson, and Billy were my favorite rabbits .
> I hope they get great homes where they will get tons of love and care.


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Rehoming Jenson was not easy - and I almost backed out at the last minute. However, I looked at him and thought about how special he was and how much he deserved to be somebody's PET rabbit. If he continued to live here..he would live in a cage all of his life and get very little play time and that was not fair to him. I did try to take him out a few times for play and stuff and he was just a sweetie...but I had to think of what would ultimately be best for him.
> 
> Peg*
> *


My mom is a huge packrat and the way she 'justifies' getting rid of things is by thinking of how much someone else needs or will love it. I think it's the same kind of thing you're doing Peg, and I have to admit it is a quality I admire a great deal. I know you put all your bunnies in good homes and they will be loved :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm debating on something and decided to post here and ask...

We're going to have some more babies born ~ should I do a "watch the lionhead babies grow" type of blog separate from this - or just post it in here.

I may post for each litter like I did one other time...

Thoughts?

Also - how often should I do updates (every day may be a lot for every litter)....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

OMG! DO IT! YOU MUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## polly

don't care just want pics :biggrin2::biggrin2:i will be glued whichever way you do it


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share (no baby news yet - that will be a few days)....

Art went in and rearranged the garage today and it is looking so much nicer.

There are now NO bunnies in bottom cages (they're empty)...makes it easier for us to feed and water them. 

There are less cages too....I'm trying to remember the numbers he gave me. There are thirteen along the wall near the kitchen, 14 on the tables in cages, and another 16 in a row near the door - and that's IT!

That's gonna make life so much easier for us with cleaning cages, etc.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Picies....and even a bunny in some of them!
































Peg

EDITED TO ADD: Gracie actually has over an inch of water in her bottle and is about to get fresh water (boy she goes through it fast - and its a big bottle too)....and the last picture of Faith is my favorite - it really shows her personality.


----------



## maherwoman

WOW...that's some SERIOUS kitty balance talent!!

GO FAITHY!! 

Give her some pets and love from us, ok?

(P.S. Hobbes thinks she's PURRTY!!)


----------



## TinysMom

Well....we came home from the airport and I started rearranging things in the office.

I can't believe it...did you know I have something called "floor"? I'm not sure where it came from.....it was under the tarp and NIC cage.....it looks so....clean!

Maddy and Mallory have been moved to the other corner of the room - they're now in an "L" shaped NIC cage that is actually 12 square feet I think (maybe more if the panels are 14" - not sure what the size is). Even with 12 square feet - they're cuddled side by side and they seem to like the new space.

Gracie is beside them....in a slightly smaller section (6 square feet). She's happy - just stretched out snoozing.

Tiny and Miss Bea are wondering what's going to happen next....I mean - I almost have 1/2 of the room with something called "FLOOR".....Miss Bea keeps sort of eyeing the closet too wondering if she can sneak in there. I suspect it will be her home fairly soon....

oh and Art has agreed to toss out an old HUGE monitor that is sitting on the floor - so that will take up less space too.

My plan (so far) is that when Maddy and Mallory leave - their cage will be split in half again and Tio will have one half and Jenny (my large black doe who is NOT a lionhead) will have the other half. This will give me three rabbits in here - and I may wind up making some smaller NIC cages (2 X 2) for some others...I don't know. I'd really like to make this more of a PEOPLE room than an animal room I think (I know Art would like that too).

Oh well - off to feed the bunnies...just had to share about that thing called "floor"...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

I think you're going to have to show me some pictures of this thing called "floor"...I really don't remember having any such thing! :shock:


----------



## TinysMom

The funniest thing just happened....

Earlier tonight Art saw Mallory & Maddy in the bigger cage - only he said, "Why did you put Miss Bea in w/ Madilyn?"....and I pointed out that it was Mallory and not Miss Bea.

I turned around and looked a couple of minutes ago and Miss Bea and Mallory were staring at each other through the NIC cage...and it was almost like seeing twins...ok...so he's not a lionhead and stuff. But their markings are very similar. It almost looked like they were studying each other to see what they looked like.

I hope it happens again so I can get a picture of them looking at each other - really interesting.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I meant that their face markings were a lot alike - not really - but at first glance - they are.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - I was just counting down and realized that in 10 days we should start having the babies. I'm so excited.

I'm 99% certain the following does "took"....

Arya - broken siamese sable (w/ Triad)

Girly Girl - broken blue (w/ Triad)

Isenstar - seal (dark siamese sable) - w/ Triad

Kiwi - broken blue tort - with Sting (Isenstar's brother)

broken tort doe carrying chocolate

and maybe (not sure yet) - Cocoa - my chocolate doe. 

I can hardly wait. I already have breeders interested in 3 litters for sure - maybe more.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

*I thought you'd like to see pictures of the girls who will be mamas (and the daddy)...

These are OLD pictures mostly...but at least they give you an idea - Girly Girl was shown a couple of pages back...


I'M QUOTING FROM AN OLD MESSAGE..



TinysMom wrote: *


> First is Legendary's Insenstar - a siamese sable doe (they look blackwhen they're younger). This picture is about a month old -Lisa is going to take another one tomorrow for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISENSTAR MAY BE HAVING BROKEN TORTS, BROKEN SIAMESE SABLES, BROKEN BLACKS (I'M NOT SURE IF SHE'S REALLY SEAL AND I KNOW SHE'S NOT SIAMESE SABLE) ALONG WITH TORTS, SIAMESE SABLES, BLACKS, ETC.
> 
> SHE HAS STAYED SMALL (NOT THIS SMALL) AND HAS THE TINY EARS I SO DESPERATELY NEED FOR MY HERD. I HAVE BREEDERS ALREADY INTERESTED IN THIS BREEDING DUE TO THE PARENTS.
> *
> Next is Legendary's Sting - her siamese sable brother. Once again, ihope to get a newer photo tomorrow - as the picture is about a month old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STING IS ALSO EITHER SEAL OR BLACK. HE WAS BRED TO KIWI - I NEED TO GET A PICTURE OF HER...SHE'S BROKEN BLUE TORT AND SHE'S A TEDDY. HE HAS NICE SMALL EARS AND THE REASON FOR THIS BREEDING WAS TO SEE IF I HAVE TO COMPLETELY DO AWAY WITH SUNDAE'S LINE OF BROKENS SINCE THEY'RE TEDDIES....OR IF STING CAN COMPENSATE AND GET THEM SLEEK.
> 
> IF THEY ARE SLEEK - I HAVE BREEDERS INTERESTED IN THEM. ONCE AGAIN - EACH BABY HAS A 50/50 CHANCE OF BEING BROKEN. I COULD GET...OH...TOO MUCH TO THINK OF RIGHT NOW...
> 
> *I haven't yet named this little girl - she is going to be bred to Stingprobably....her mother Cathie is just a cutie and she's turning out tobe just as nice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS ARYA...SHE IS SUCH A SWEETIE. I SUSPECT SHE'S GOING TO HAVE A LARGER LITTER FROM PALPATING HER...SHE'S NOT OVERLY HAPPY WITH ME BUT SHE HASN'T BEEN THE GRUMP THAT THE OTHER GIRLS ARE. SHE'S SLEEPING A LOT NOW...BUT NOT SHOWING ANY SIGNS OF DISTRESS.
> 
> SHE WAS BRED WITH TRIAD SO EACH BABY HAS A 50% CHANCE OF BEING BROKEN, A 25% CHANCE OF BEING A 'CHARLIE' (CARRYING THE BROKEN GENE TWICE WHICH WILL GIVE IT LESS MARKINGS) AND A 25% CHANCE OF BEING SOLID.
> 
> I ALREADY HAVE BREEDERS INTERESTED IN THIS LITTER IF WE CAN GET SLEEK BROKENS - PARTICULARLY IF I CAN GET A CHARLIE OR TWO FROM IT.
> 
> 
> *
> Finally, I haven't yet figured out how long I can eat beans and rice toget her - but I am considering this little gal and a blue doe - bothfrom Kelly of Buffalo Creek Farms. This little gal carries chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS GIRL WAS SO UGLY WHEN AMY WAS HERE....BUT SHE'S TURNED OUT TO BE A BEAUTY AFTER ALL. HER EARS LOOKED REALLY BIG (AND THEY ARE SORT OF BIG) BUT HER MANE HAS FILLED OUT AND MADE THEM LOOK MORE BALANCED. I'M REALLY PLEASED WITH HER.
> 
> SHE HAS NOT BEEN BRED....BUT I JUST HAD TO REPEAT HER PICTURE.
> *



*THIS IS THE BROKEN TORT GIRL WHO WAS BRED TO MY CHOCOLATE...







EACH BABY WILL HAVE A 50/50 CHANCE OF BEING BROKEN....AND OF COURSE A GOOD CHANCE OF BEING CHOCOLATE SINCE DAD IS CHOCOLATE AND MOM CARRIES CHOCOLATE.

FINALLY - HERE'S AN OLDER PICTURE OF COCOA - SHE LOOKS MUCH THE SAME NOW...







Peg
*


----------



## JadeIcing

Hmm. I demand pictures from an early age!


----------



## TinysMom

To keep or not to keep...that is the question.

I need some help with a decision I need to make here. Its a tough decision and I have a feeling I'm not going to like it once I make it (since I sort of know which way I'm leaning).

I have a REW (red eyed white) doe here that I'm trying to decide whether to keep or to rehome. She is almost a year old....well...9 months.

First of all - a bit about her. I love her mama dearly and while I'm never going to breed her again as she doesn't help the breed out any...I am keeping her.

This gal has something like 4" ears (I used to call her "Dumbo") - the standard calls for ears that are smaller than that. I will never breed her because of the ears and because she just doesn't have a lot to offer as a brood doe.

But she has such a personality. Her face just sort of lights up when I walk by - and the other day she pulled a towel off the floor somehow (I'm still not sure how she got it because I didn't think it was that close to her cage - she must've convinced the cat to help her get it).

Her mom is Acacia and I named her Ambrosia.

I was going to rehome her because believe it or not - REWs are very popular here. She has a great personality to be a pet - unlike many does. She just loves to be loved on.

My dilemna.....do I rehome her since she does have a great pet personality - or do I keep her as my pet? Mind you - I have enough girls already. If I kept her - I would either want to put her in my office in a big NIC pen (maybe she would bond w/ Tio and I could keep them together) or I'd want to do something so she's not caged. I'd love to add her to Miss Bea and Tiny as they used to live together with three or four other does (Miss Bea has always pretty much shared Tiny just fine- until he'd leave the room and then tried to come back into the group).

I lean towards rehoming her - but that is going to be one of the hardest things I've done....since losing Drew I've become so close to Ambrosia.....

ARG...

Peg


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Peg, I say keep her! 

Do you have a picture of her, she sounds adorable. Just how big is your office? It sounds like you have a fair amount of bnnies in there.

Susan


----------



## Haley

I think only you can decide whats best. 

Heres something to think about though- you do have so many bunnies (and more on the way), would she be happier in a home with fewer bunnies? Would she get more attention and more run time?

I just know you have been saying you wanted to cut back, and you do have so many babies on the way. Just something to think about


----------



## TinysMom

This is what I keep telling myself Haley. I actually was going to rehome her - took her to rehome her - kept checking on her almost every day - and wound up bringing her home. She was depressed and I was depressed too. Since coming home - she's been back to her spunky self. (I cried after I was going to let her be rehomed - not just a little bit of crying - I cried the next three days whenever I'd go by her cage).

I just had her in the office for a bit - WOW...Miss Bea hates her with a passion. Not sure if bonding her to Miss Bea and Tiny would work (I had toyed with the idea).

I'm wondering how she and Princess Cordelia would do together...I may try that and see. 

The only way I will allow myself to keep her - is if she can have a NIC cage or be free-roaming or get frequent playtimes.

She's a spunky little gal. After I saw Miss Bea's attitude - I made her a 1 NIC panel high playarea so at least Miss Bea could get used to her smell.

She jumped out of it within 10 minutes or so...then she went and looked at the 2 NIC panel high gate I had up for the room and tried to figure out how to climb it.

I wish I could describe her to y'all - I don't mean her coloring and stuff - I mean her personality. 

I'm going to continue to think about it and I may try a date or two w/ Cordelia. Once Amy's last two leave I'll have a 12 cubic foot NIC pen I can use and if I could bond her with someone to share that pen - that would be ideal.

My plan is to start trying to neuter does in January too. I hope to do one per month - maybe two per month. I know I can't neuter all my does...but I'm going to do what I can.

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> I think only you can decide whats best.
> 
> Heres something to think about though- you do have so many bunnies (and more on the way), would she be happier in a home with fewer bunnies? Would she get more attention and more run time?
> 
> I just know you have been saying you wanted to cut back, and you do have so many babies on the way. Just something to think about


----------



## maherwoman

Peg...this is going to sound so CRAZY to anyone else who sees you're trying to rehome to thin the herd...but...

I think you and her have a special bond, and that you should keep her. I think, judging by your reaction in trying to rehome her, and checking on her so much, and crying when you brought her home 'cuz you just couldn't take it anymore...I think it shows what a huge heart you have for her...and I think it would be devastating to you to rehome her (and possibly devastating to her, as well). 

Either way you wanna look at it, I think you two are bonded and should stay together.

You've lots of other buns being rehomed...you're allowed to say "no" to this one or that one...if you love them, and have a bond with them, you shouldn't have to say goodbye. 

Now, I know it's hard for you to rehome ANY of them, and you probably cry a little when you leave the feed store, knowing they'll be rehomed...but I can see that Ambrosia means more to you than that. 

You're doing the right thing in keeping her home, Peg...and remember that you're rehoming so many others, it's not like you're not still making a difference in your home if you keep her. 

Love to you,

Rosie*


----------



## polly

i agree with Rosie on this one both of you were unhappy when you tried so that tells you something is Tio neutered? if he is try a bunny date and see


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks to everyone for their comments (keep 'em coming while I debate this). There is a lot to think about - what is best for her is what I need to keep at the front of the whole decision process.

For those who may be wondering - yes - I have been having the feed store help me rehome rabbits. They requested rabbits from me and we have found out that this relationship works out beautifully. They asked me to come in and share with ALL of their workers how to care for the rabbits - and they have purchased a heat lamp for cold days (and they keep the door down if it is cold so the rabbits won't get cold) and they have a fan going on hot days. When it is sunny but not overly hot - they put a burlap cover over the front of the cage so the rabbits don't get overheated...and EVERY time I've gone there - they've had water and food and they've listened to me about the need for the rabbits to have hay.

I stop by frequently - they never know when I'm going to stop by...and I give the rabbits carrots and treats. If they have rabbits from other people - I check to see if they're boys or girls and then mark their ears w/ a marker.

My information goes out w/ each rabbit sold (my contact information and instruction sheet) and they keep notes for me on who gets what rabbit, etc. 

The neat thing is that this is not like a pet store in a mall where the rabbits are totally impulse purchases...the people who are going there are ALREADY going there for feed and stuff and many times they are calling in ahead of time to see if it is possible to get a rabbit.

The gals there have promised me that they will discourage anyone who is looking for "meat" rabbits and as the owner pointed out to me - they are better off selling them as pets (for repeat business for pet food, etc) than to sell them as "meat rabbits". One gal told me that if someone acted like they wanted them for meat - she would say the rabbit was on hold for someone else.....and everytime I go she has another favorite rabbit from the bunch that is in there.

I guess I'm saying all this to say - I know I'm doing the best for the ones I'm rehoming. If they continued to live here - they would not get the best of attention because I do have so many. I've had folks call and come by and share with me about how they're litter box training their rabbits, etc. Its really neat.

As far as Ambrosia goes - when I left her there - she was depressed right after I left and stayed that way for 4 or 5 days. I was in every day or every other day...I forget...and then she started having a damp nose and I brought her home. Late on one of the gals asked me if she could've had a damp nose because she was depressed and missing me - she said they tried to do everything they could to cheer her up and play with her and she was just SOOO sad. Funny thing...I brought her home and she started binkying in her cage almost.

So yeah - it is a LOT to think about. 

Peg

P.S. One top I dropped by the feed store and he said, "Mrs. Flint - we don't have any rabbits right now and we'd like more but we know there is a cold spell coming and we don't want them to get cold. Can you wait and bring me in some after the cold spell?"....so yeah - I know they're getting good care. Even some of the warehouse workers pet the bunnies from what I've heard...

Oh yes - Tio IS neutered - he's a netherland dwarf and I think he might like a friend I'm just not sure. I wanted to bond him w/ Gracie but she wants NO ONE....she likes being by herself.


----------



## TinysMom

*Here is Ambrosia as a little girl...

Peg

TinysMom wrote: *


> First - the story behind these pictures.
> 
> I have a buck that I've had a waiting list for rabbits from him for a year. FINALLY he gave me something - two litters.
> 
> One litter was with Romance and I'm keeping at least two out of thatlitter - a REW (ruby eyed / red eyed white) buck and a sable point doe.
> 
> The other litter was with Acacia. There were two REWs and I wanted tooffer one for the lionhead auction at Nationals. I make 1/2 of whathe/she sells for but the other half goes to help the lionhead club. Sofar - no one has offered a REW this year.
> 
> But I really wanted to offer a REW doe - not a buck - because thecommittee would like to have more does for the auction (they only pick12) and because does are more desired.
> 
> Well - Acacia had one REW doe.
> 
> So what do I look for in a lionhead? Well - I look at bodytype - how does it sit and what does the topline look like? I look atmany things - but on in particular (one of the first things I look at)- is the ears.
> 
> I want rounded ears - preferably smaller - like a mouse's shape. Idon't want long pointy ears...or long ears that we call "Dumbo" or"mule" ears here.
> 
> I'm thinking about calling this doe "Sally Fields" since she played theFlying Nun - for those of you who aren't old enough to understand - Iapologize - but she had a big floppy hat and would get caught up in thewind ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say - I am NOT offering her in the auction....
> 
> Peg


----------



## TinysMom

*Here she is as a bigger girl...

TinysMom wrote: *


> Her sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Her brother*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so much like her mama its not funny...


----------



## undergunfire

Hey Peg!


I am really happy that the feed store has changed their ways, that is great news. I know that rehoming them through the feed store is helping you out a lot by thinning out your heard, and I give you credit for that. I surely hope they are going to great homes, even if the homes aren't as great and bunny knowledgeable as ours.


----------



## TinysMom

They really have changed their ways. If they suspect it will be too cold or too hot - the door is kept down so the rabbits are ok. There is often a fan blowing on them from just a short distance away (that they bought just for the rabbits). She's also buying them (or has bought them) a heat lamp and using that. I think I have yet to see rabbits without water or food. 

In the instructions people get is my name, phone number, a list of supplies to keep on hand for the rabbit, feeding instructions, and the address for this forum. I'm about to do up a better brochure explaining about bunny behavior too.

One gal talked a guy out of buying one of my rabbits. She said she didn't know why but she didn't feel good about him and she encouraged him to wait and think about coming back later because she was sure the rabbit would probably be there. She said 15 minutes later a family came in .... bought the rabbit and she knew that the rabbit was happy by the way it settled into the daughter's arms (the gal was 11 or 12 or something).

I've had calls from folks who have bought my rabbits there too - asking for medical help or having questions (I explain I'm NOT a vet), asking about how to litter train a rabbit, etc.

They have said to me time and time again how glad they are that I came in and taught them how to take care of the rabbits....and it shows in the way they take care of them.

So while rehoming has been very very hard - I get to hear about the families that adopt them and stuff....I told them I'd always love to see pictures too if anyone ever brought any back.

Peg*

undergunfire wrote: *


> Hey Peg!
> 
> 
> I am really happy that the feed store has changed their ways, that is great news. I know that rehoming them through the feed store is helping you out a lot by thinning out your heard, and I give you credit for that. I surely hope they are going to great homes, even if the homes aren't as great and bunny knowledgeable as ours.


----------



## polly

i would at least try her with Tio Peg it might help your decision.


----------



## TinysMom

I HATE the countdown to having babies born....the last 48-72 hours just kill me.

Tonight we're giving the girls their nestboxes (some are due before others...Cocoa lived with the buck for a few days since she wasn't the most cooperative). 

I can't believe it - in a short while we'll have some babies. I have my hopes on certain litters producing well....but right now - since five mamas will be first time mamas - I'll be happy to have safe deliveries and mamas doing fine.

Now if they'll just start nesting too!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my .... Isenstar has started nesting....

I'm so excited.


----------



## maherwoman

YAYY!!

:woohoo

HOW EXCITING!!


----------



## TinysMom

I must go to bed....but Isenstar refused her supper and is now fervently nesting....along with resting every once in a while.

Of all my does that I bred, Isenstar is the smallest - she wasn't too small or too young to breed or anything....just she is probably the one I'm most concerned about. (I was concerned about Girly Girl having a super huge baby from her one breeding - but she feels like she has two or three and they feel the right size).

Also - we named the broken tort doe...."Twix". She carries chocolate and it almost sorta shows on the spot on her nose...

So now I try to decide - do I stay up (Isenstar could go another day or so)....or do I head to bed.

ARG...


----------



## maherwoman

Well, I certainly HOPE you're in bed now...hehe!!

:hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure glad I went to bed...here is what Isenstar was doing a few minutes ago (most of the pictures were a blur).


----------



## maherwoman

HAHA!! Well, I'm glad you went to bed, too, then! She's so cute, the silly little mama...

If she could talk, I SWEAR she would say, "Oops...false alarm!!" Hehe!


----------



## TinysMom

I swear she's sitting there with her legs crossed going, "You ain't having these babies....." in between labor pains...

Peg


----------



## maherwoman

LOL!! I hope things start happenin' soon! 

It's so exciting!!


----------



## TinysMom

WOO HOO...

Kiwi is pulling fur (she's out in the rabbitry and I just went to check on her). Girly Girl is starting to nest and the other girls are going, "Stop pacing....leave us alone...go bug someone else.."

Oh - and Isenstar just looks at me and smiles and goes "na na na na na na....I'll have them when you're not around.."

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Well - after making a beautiful nest in the back corner of the cage...and pulling loads of fur....Kiwi had three babies - all in the MIDDLE of the cage (she stuck her nose in the nest - and her butt outside) - all broken - and all stillborn. The first two were either broken tort or broken blue tort and the last one was broken black.

She very well could have more...although for now she's not in her nest and she's looking longingly at a carrot in her cage and thinking about it.

As I told someone already - if there are other does that deliver healthy kits between now and tonight - she WILL have at least two babies in her nest to foster. She really grieved over the one I saw her trying to clean and bring to life...

I will update later as more things happen. Isenstar is now pulling fur and Girly Girl is making her nest directly under her water bottle (even though I've moved it twice already). Art says that she knows she will need to drink more as a nursing mom - I swear she's planning on giving the little ones water and telling them mama's off limits sometimes..

:biggrin2:


----------



## polly

Ahhh Peg so sad small buns are a nightmare good luck with the others fingers crossed for them


----------



## maherwoman

C'mon Girlie Girl and Isenstar!! We're rootin' for ya!! 

arty0002:arty0002:


----------



## TinysMom

I just checked again - Kiwi keeps looking at her empty nest and staring out into space. I wonder if we took away her stillborn babies too soon for her to understand? 

Isenstar is pulling fur like a mad woman....oh - and she pulled her carrot over into her nest partly....and Girly Girl is still pulling a bit of fur but she's a bit behind Isenstar.

Kiwi is breathing like she could still be pregnant - I will keep an eye on her for a bit....

Isenstar is my smallest -I'll breathe easier once she has hers..

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

Isenstar had babies - at least four - maybe five - I need to look better in a minute...they look so cute too..

Peg


----------



## tundrakatiebean

:camerapictures? leaseplease:


----------



## TinysMom

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> :camerapictures? leaseplease:


http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30720&forum_id=6


----------



## TinysMom

As many of you may know, Rosie (Maherwoman) was going to get a trio from me - they were born last February. They were Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun and they were from the same litter. In October, Drew passed away suddenly and then earlier this week Bun Bun also passed away suddenly. We are beginning to suspect that there may be genetic issues causing this.

Because of this, Rosie decided (and I agreed) that it was best to not ship Dusty to California but to keep him here....at least for a while - but most likely permamently. We are concerned that he may have hidden health issues and the stress of a flight could put his life at risk.

I decided today to take some pictures of him while he was out playing on the couch. It does show how messy the couch and recliner and living room is right now - so I'm hesitant to post it - but I really do want to show pictures of Dusty...so here goes.






























Peg


----------



## maherwoman

Thank you so much, Peg, for posting those. It's so nice to see his sweet foofy face...

Last night was the first time I've been able to confront this, losing my three babies. And, honestly, I feel like my dream has died. I'm not mourning just the loss of Bun Bun and Drew...but also the loss of Dusty, as (unless I can hop a plane to ya) I will never actually meet my baby boy face-to-face. And even with how much it hurts to let go of the dream of meeting my baby, it would have hurt so much worse to go ahead and fly him, go pick him up, and find that he'd passed during or shortly after the flight. I honestly don't know how horribly that would've affected us and you, Peg...not to mention how horrifying it would have been for him.

I can't describe accurately how all this has me feeling. To lose three in so short a time has been quite devastating to me...my heart is just completely broken, yet I feel numb all over, too. And I can't even confront it all completely, or I'll cry for days, and right now, Em is still so sad over losing her baby that I have to be able to be there for her. But I have to be honest...I feel like crawling into a hole and just crying for days.

I'm sorry to be so negative, but I kinda feel a bit alone. I don't think anyone but a select few would understand how I'm feeling. And I'm just not able to TALK about it just yet. I can talk about how it makes me feel, a bit...but much more than that, and I fear I will completely break down...and Em's not ready for that quite yet, to see me that upset.

Not to mention, my stress is starting to affect Maisie...she's chewed the fur on her tail shorter than it should be, and I know it's a reaction to my stress, since she's so closely bonded with me. I think this is the most stress and grief I've felt in a very long time, and at the very least the most since I've had her in my life. I'm sure she doesn't know what to do in response...so I'm keeping an even keel for her, too, as I'm sure she'll go into stasis in response if I break down.

I talked to Danny a bit last night about things, but tuned it down, as I looked over and saw the stressed look on Maisie's face. My sweet bondmate...she's bonded with me, and prefers to stay that way, as opposed to bonding with bunnies...so I have to be careful.

Just pray for us...that's the best thing anybody can do.

But I will say...the babies coming home last night did help quite a lot. We really needed some of the joy they bring into the house. (And it was so cute, too...they all kept stealing hay out of Maisie's cage...but she didn't seem upset about it at all, just kinda reacted maternally, and watched and sniffed...but didn't rush over or anything.)

Hugs,

Rosie*


----------



## NZminilops

It's so hard Rosie, especially because you never even got to meet them, that somehow makes it more awefull if possible. You never got to touch them, kiss their faces, watch them learn to do stuff, it must be so hard.

I understand a bit about how you feel that you dream is lost. Most especially, I felt my bunny dreams shatter with the passing of Lucky, then of my BunBun. I just felt so proud of those two, so happy that through RO I had managed to bond two rabbits, and give them a good life, then it all just fell to pieces. First they started to fight a bit, then I was in the e4arly stages of rebonding them, then Lucky died and I just felt my world crumble, that she and BunBun never kissed and made up. I was so paranoid that he would think she hated him, and so sad that it had to end that way.

For a while it's going to be hard for you, you know that, we know that. We are here for you. I am glad you can talk a bit about how you are feeling on here. I'm having a mega hard time with talking about how I feel and wish I could, reading your stuff helps me to think about how I feel though.

New joys are wonderful! I really hope they bring you a lot of happiness to help heal over the pain.



Peg, I loved your Dusty pics! No one cares about mess, goodness, if you saw how messy it is where I'm sitting right now, you'd be horrified. Anyway, it's my theory, you can' have bunnies without messes!


----------



## TinysMom

I need to pull up her pictures later - but Art & Robin both looked at the pictures of Dusty and said, "Wow...he looks like GingerSpice..". They were both shocked to realize she isn't in his pedigree at all!

Oh well....

He had fun today playing on the couch and sitting on Art's jacket. He finally got caged because he was a bit too comfortable on Art's jacket and Art didn't want him peeing on it....something he IS known for doing..

Peg


----------



## NZminilops

Haha, that's funny about the jacket! I don't think Art would be very impressed though, somehow.

I've got foster kittens that do that with clean washing, I have no clue why, they don't do it with dirty clothing, just clean stuff. They will always pee in it if I leave it sitting around, then sleep on it!


----------



## maherwoman

LOL, guys!

Looks like I have another fabric pee-er, too...Velveteen peed ALL OVER the blankie I gave him last night, hehe! Add to that the fact that I just turned around and caught poor UTI Hobbes peeing on my sweatshirt...UGH!!

Oh, what a day...


----------



## TinysMom

Here is his video of today also...






Peg


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Awe, how precious! He just seems sooo lovable!


----------

